# Song Of The Day



## CraftyZA

Every one free to post. 
What is today's song that stirs you on the inside. 

She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart (Live Letterman 2006)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Cool song.
Must say, this song has been stirring inside me for a while now.

The National - Bloodbuzz Ohio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

TylerD said:


> Cool song.


Yep. 

The original is even better, but posted the letterman version because it is cleaner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

One of Maynard James Keenan's chilled songs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Forgot how awesome this is. Well deserving of the title of song of the day

Some jefferson airplane!!


----------



## CraftyZA

Some George Harrison (the ex Beatle) - pisces fish.
This has got to be one of my old time favorites! Can never get tired of this tune!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Massive talent this oukie. I've know him for a very long time!  Always give me goosebumps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Oh yes! I'm a huge fan of Dave Grohl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

2 awesome voices!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

I just love this song! Actually the whole Into the wild" album is awesome, but I just love this song!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Keeping it on the Vedder theme... Eddie, with otis redding on stage. Dock of the bay.
Check out this video on YouTube:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Such great artists!


----------



## TylerD

Crafty, have you heard the new album from Pearl Jam "Lightning Bolt". Love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I have not. Will go sample some of it on itunes.
Something else you can try.
Lissie, a girl from some small town in the US got on my radar a while ago. 
This is her cover of Fleetwood Mac's Go your own way.



I'm a huge fan of fleedwood, but this song is damn good!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Fleetwood is awesome!
Very good cover! Will listen to some of her other stuff as well. Always nice to get new music.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Just a great piece of musical brilliance!
Cowboy junkies - a good heart
Tip listen this with the best headphones you have. Over ears are preferred. Switch off the lights as well and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Very cool music. I realy love this thread. Learning cool new music. Thanks Crafty.

Here is one from me.
Jeff Healey was a blind blues musician. Learned to play guitar on his fathers lap steel, then went over to play guitar in a lapsteel style. And again, listen to that valves talking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

If you liked that cowboy junkies - have a listen to Cicada as well. However, I cannot find it on youtube.
That song works a bit different though. You want large speakers for that in an open room and not headphones.
I kid you not, if you close your eyes on Cicada you can see the resin vibrate off the cello strings. goose bumps material indeed!

I started to listen to that song you just posted, but since i left my earphones at home I will have to give it another listen at home. Sounds like it is up my alley. Thanks!


----------



## TylerD

Cool stuff. I will have a look at their site and listen to some of their music.
Thanks.


----------



## TylerD

And today a Local flava treat.
Awesome guy *Gerald Clark*! Afrikaans oukie from Stellenbosch. Best blues muso in SA in my opinion.
If you ever get an opportunity to see him live, DO IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

SA has some great tallent. 
Just hang out on Tuks FM, and every once in a while you will hear it. Thank for sharing this!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I must admit, Tulks plays very good music, but the DJ's at Tuks irritate the living crap out of me.


----------



## CraftyZA

TylerD said:


> I must admit, Tulks plays very good music, but the DJ's at Tuks irritate the living crap out of me.


They do. Especially now. All the good ones left, and now work for Radio Pretoria or 5fm, or left radio all together.


----------



## CraftyZA

Well worth a watch
Eddie vedder & the doors
Check out this video on YouTube:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

My favorite chill music. The next level of classic guitar. Rodrigo Y Gabriella
Get the live in japan album, and 11:11

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Speaking of guitar music... 
Joe satriani needs to be mentioned
This is crystal planet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Yea, Joe Satriani must be mentioned. What an awesome guitarist. On your profile pic and the preview of the clip you look like brothers.


----------



## TylerD

My 2 best guitarists of all time!


----------



## CraftyZA

Ooooh, now this thread is heading straight in my direction!!
Have you ever seen the movie Crossroads? The one with that dude of karate kid. Ralph somebody.
Steve Vai & Stevie ray does the final scene. Although Ray is in the background. It is not really Ralph that plays like this.

If you have not seen this movie but want to, do not watch this vid. It gives a bit of the story away. Although, not much of a story, it is actually all about the blues.

*edit*
Ok, now it seems the facts are different to what I've read before. Rye Cooder & Steve Vai

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

I've seen the movie, and I know karate kid can't really play guitar, , but there were very cool music in the movie!
I have this LP as well.


----------



## CraftyZA

Oh wow!!!!!!
I think I need to contact my "dealer" and get him to source it for me on vinyl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Some good times we've had on this song!
Led zeppelin - battle for evermore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Led Zeppelin rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

One of her latest album
PJ Harvey- The Words That Maketh Murder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Crafty, did you see that Musica sells LP's again?
Good prices as well.
Nirvana Unplugged R.129-99. What a steal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I'm gonna have a browse. THanks for the Heads up.
I've been ordering mine through Kevin from Record Mad. Comes to about 240 per album for a new one. I've purchased ACDC Razors edge from him. He also managed to get me the deluxe edition of Nirvana Nevermind.
http://www.amazon.com/Nevermind-4-L...vermind+20th+anniversary+super+deluxe+edition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Wow, that Nevermind looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

One of my all time best bands and songs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

2 for 1 special...
The song was original by NIN. Hurt
 via

Then Johnny cash covered it. (Rip)
The Johnny Cash version carries the emotion this song deserves. Much better than Trent managed.
In my opinion, Trent has fantastic skill with screaming songs. This was not bad, but jc did it better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> 2 for 1 special...
> The song was original by NIN. Hurt
> via
> 
> Then Johnny cash covered it. (Rip)
> The Johnny Cash version carries the emotion this song deserves. Much better than Trent managed.
> In my opinion, Trent has fantastic skill with screaming songs. This was not bad, but jc did it better.


 

BEST EVER!!!!! Was actually thinking of posting these earlier!!!!


----------



## TylerD

Excellent choice!
Johnny Cash gave a lot of emotion to those songs on his "American recording" albums.
I will add one as well. This is my favorite!




(Not official video)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Pitty, wanted to play those songs in traffic, but tells me it is restricted from playback in 3rd party sites. Something to to with umg content. Will do it at the office.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

here my 2 cents....i rate it as the top drumming battle, i can watch it over and over without getting tired of it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

Just love the Murder ballads album!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Speaking of Vikings....
I seriously Love this!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Golden circle tonight! Booom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Yes, I like some of George Michael's music...
But... I like Limp Bizkit more!
Without Further adieu...



Barney Simon's Rule apply with this one. If it's too loud, you're too old.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Time to revive this thread.
one of my favorite Beatles/George Harrison songs:
Performed by: Prince, Tom Petty, Steve Winwood, Jeff Lynne and others


----------



## SVS1000

Just built some evod heads listening to the Foos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Another cover.
Anyone with a single bit of love for led zeppelin or rock will know the "Immigrant Song"
Check what Trent Reznor did with it along with Karen O and Atticus Ross

Still deciding if i like it or not. Original is better, but this is not bad. Gonna add this to my playlist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SVS1000

Local is Lekker


----------



## Tom

another cover...for hardcore Boney M fans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> another cover...for hardcore Boney M fans



Awesome!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Funky!
Reminds me of rasputin. Also originally bony m i think
Check out this video on YouTube:


This song lead me to turisas, and now i'm a huge fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I just had to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SVS1000

Ya Killing me... Ya really Killing me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Easy to fix that!!
Friday death metal cover 
Check out this video on YouTube:




Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Thanks to @Tom I have discovered my new favorite song!!!
I love Knorkator!


----------



## Tom

TylerD said:


> Thanks to @Tom I have discovered my new favorite song!!!
> I love Knorkator!



lol...they are mad. I saw them live at Bizarre Festival, around 2000/2001.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> lol...they are mad. I saw them live at Bizarre Festival, around 2000/2001.


They are, but I like it. Would have loved to see them live!


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo

One of my most favorite songs of all time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK so I'm a old Baalie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

eeesh that takes me back a few .. thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*PandoHouse Rock: E-cigarettes, an R&B explainer*

**

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

ok boys and girls , if you want dual drum classic it has to be these --


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another drum classic! Fleetwood Mac's Tusk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom

german "big band" reggae:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

ok , so i will add my " Local is lekker "


----------



## Stroodlepuff

since we're on an oldies trip 

Kesha's timber sang in a 1950's style - too awesome!



And Lana Del Rey's Young and beautiful from the great gatsby sung in 1920's style



As a sub note - I love both the originals of these songs too but this is just amazing  I am a huge Lana Del Rey fan

Can follow them here http://www.youtube.com/user/ScottBradleeLovesYa?feature=watch they do old style covers of modern music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

One of their new songs doing rather well.
van coke cartel - Moregloed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ross44

I have had Korn stuck in my head since i rolled out of bed this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Have a super weekend guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Ross44 said:


> I have had Korn stuck in my head since i rolled out of bed this morning



Does happy tree friends still exist??? I used to watch it religiously! I think at some stage I owned everything they did!


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW

thekeeperza said:


>



Now you talking! One of my all time favourites... get goosebumps during the intro.


----------



## ShaneW



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW

Another goosebump intro. ..


----------



## Derick

Ok if you remember this, then you are at least as old as I am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

http://www.ktrh.com/onair/michael-b...a-by-toto-youve-probably-ever-heard-12046680/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Rowan Francis said:


> http://www.ktrh.com/onair/michael-b...a-by-toto-youve-probably-ever-heard-12046680/


Wow! On his Youtube channel, he does Radiohead.....nobody can do a good Thom Yorke, but this guy is very very gifted!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

One of my all time favourite bands!
MANOWAR!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

TylerD said:


> One of my all time favourite bands!
> MANOWAR!!!




They somehow escaped my radar. Thanks for the share. Gonna see what I can get of their's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> One of my all time favourite bands! MANOWAR!!!




OMG that's a noise! Looking at your avatar @TylerD that red mark on the side of your face is from a head banging move I suspect? 

I guess I have given away my age now... What a Baalie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess I have given away my age now... What a Baalie!


My old man, (heading towards 60 very fast) does enjoy things like amon amarth, Turisas and the like from time to time(between his moody blues, and enya). You either have hardrock and metal in your blood or not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Speaking of Amon Amarth...
Twilight of the Thunder God
Be warned, this is HEAVY. The chorus is very catchy and melodic though. Give it a shot. Not every one's cup of tea. a Song tribute to thor. (I just love Norse/Scandinavian mythology.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is more my style...  Right up-to-date!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

CraftyZA said:


> SA has some great tallent.
> Just hang out on Tuks FM, and every once in a while you will hear it. Thank for sharing this!!


SA bands rock!!

I used to be in a heavy metal band but check out my friends band called Arc Reactor


Oh and here's one of our old songs!! Found it!! More rock than metal one!
https://soundcloud.com/slateband/iwalkalone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

CraftyZA said:


> 2 for 1 special...
> The song was original by NIN. Hurt
> via
> 
> Then Johnny cash covered it. (Rip)
> The Johnny Cash version carries the emotion this song deserves. Much better than Trent managed.
> In my opinion, Trent has fantastic skill with screaming songs. This was not bad, but jc did it better.



We used to do a rock cover of this song! Good old days!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Even this is not on the line-up I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo amped for Saturday!!!!


----------



## Rowan Francis

this is the song for today ...


----------



## Andre

Rowan Francis said:


> this is the song for today ...



Wow, that is incredible.


----------



## ShaneW

VG - the acoustic version. It is one of the primary ingredients in our juice  and a damn good choon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA

This...
All I can say. Freaking this!



So hooked on this band at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Ok, I suggest some strong clear head phones for this one. 
The fuller the range, the better. You want at least 45hz on the low side.
Should be balanced with mids and high as well.

Check out this video on YouTube:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CraftyZA said:


> Ok, I suggest some strong clear head phones for this one.
> The fuller the range, the better. You want at least 45hz on the low side.



Awesome! Off to find more from this chap! Thanks @CraftyZA!


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just Love Lily Allen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Stone sour - Through Glass

Stone Sour = Slipknot Lite ;p

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CraftyZA said:


> Stone sour - Through Glass
> 
> Stone Sour = Slipknot Lite ;p




Perfect for when I work out how to use my Cloutank!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

And



and

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

My song-of-the-day: Diana Krall: "Come Away With Me" (_.. and I can't refuse_)


----------



## Rob Fisher

johanct said:


> My song-of-the-day: Diana Krall: "Come Away With Me" (_.. and I can't refuse_)



Are you sure you don't mean "They can't take that away from me"?



The only Come Away with me I can find is Tannie Nora!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you sure you don't mean "They can't take that away from me"?
> 
> 
> 
> The only Come Away with me I can find is Tannie Nora!




No Rob - She also did a "come away with me" IMO better than Nora Jones, although I love Nora (I've got every single song of both these lovely vacalists)


----------



## Rob Fisher

johanct said:


> No Rob - She also did a "come away with me" IMO better than Nora Jones, although I love Nora (I've got every single song of both these lovely vacalists)



Roger that! And I assume we are all now talking about songs to compliment the electric cabbage scenario?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that! And I assume we are all now talking about songs to compliment the electric cabbage scenario?



now that I look at it my songs do kinda fit that scenario  Didnt even think of that I just love them  Was gonna post Macklemore songs too but I think 3 is enough for today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> Ok, I suggest some strong clear head phones for this one.
> The fuller the range, the better. You want at least 45hz on the low side.
> Should be balanced with mids and high as well.
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:




Only saw this now! I LOOOVE Yoav! The cover he did of where is my mind gives me serious goosebumps


----------



## johan

No Rob for the cabbage you need Bob Dagga (Marley) or U2 etc!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

one last one in memory of my late brother, this song was very dear to me even before he passed because it outlined his daily struggle in such a powerful way! Its so sad but so powerful!


----------



## CraftyZA

Stroodlepuff said:


> Only saw this now! I LOOOVE Yoav! The cover he did of where is my mind gives me serious goosebumps


Yep, when i need to relax, yoav is one of my goto artists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

CraftyZA said:


> Stone sour - Through Glass
> 
> Stone Sour = Slipknot Lite ;p



Dude you got me hooked on this band man.. Great music!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

BhavZ said:


> Dude you got me hooked on this band man.. Great music!


If you like that, give this one a shot by slipknot.
Corey taylor is the lead singer for both bands.
This one is called snuff.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

CraftyZA said:


> If you like that, give this one a shot by slipknot.
> Corey taylor is the lead singer for both bands.
> This one is called snuff.



Man you have some seriously superb taste in music!


----------



## Rex_Bael

Just throwing this out there, don't even think about it if you don't like Metal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Some more POWER METAL!!!
Check out at 3:20 for some good guitar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

When they were still cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

That still is a classic track that makes you want to go bounce off some walls or something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Stroodlepuff said:


> Only saw this now! I LOOOVE Yoav! The cover he did of where is my mind gives me serious goosebumps


Have you watched Sucker Punch yet? His cover of the pixies song comes from that movie. I actually bought the OST for sucker punch. Simply every song is great! I watch that movie purely for the music in in. 
Another track from that movie:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> Have you watched Sucker Punch yet? His cover of the pixies song comes from that movie. I actually bought the OST for sucker punch. Simply every song is great! I watch that movie purely for the music in in.
> Another track from that movie:




i don't know if I ever watched it but sounds like I need to! awesome track


----------



## annemarievdh

Love this group Pentatonix, their a Acapela group. This song Radioactive just have 2 instruments in it the rest is done by there mouths.



and there take on Little Drummer Boy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Agreed @annemarievdh they are "Sick as tits"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

You can see Yoav and Jeremy Loops and some other awesome artists at Rise & SHine Festival in Sandton this Saturday.
https://www.facebook.com/RiseShineFest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Drowning pool - Bodies

Exactly how i feel today! 

Let me know how we post the video, not too sure how it's done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha i actually did it without realising ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

CraftyZA said:


> If you like that, give this one a shot by slipknot.
> Corey taylor is the lead singer for both bands.
> This one is called snuff.




I absolutely love this song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

My wife and I were very close to use this song at our wedding when we walk into the reception hall.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

TylerD said:


> My wife and I were very close to use this song at our wedding when we walk into the reception hall.




hahaha that would've been AWESOME!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

This must the song of the year. Listen at your own risk: Nkandla Song:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Heehee


----------



## crack2483

CraftyZA said:


> Have you watched Sucker Punch yet? His cover of the pixies song comes from that movie. I actually bought the OST for sucker punch. Simply every song is great! I watch that movie purely for the music in in.
> Another track from that movie:




Lol. I watch it for the ladies but the music's good too

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA

crack2483 said:


> Lol. I watch it for the ladies but the music's good too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with sexy girls kicking ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice one @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i love having my own office  while sorting out my boring Monday accounts work, this is what keeps me going among many other cool rock and metal songs, while the other peeps listen to their 5fm and kfm on their radios...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

AC/ DC old school, nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Also some oldies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

what a beautiful song....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Metal Liz said:


> what a beautiful song....



A glass of whiskey, and dark side of the moon on vinyl is my goto solution for any problem that may rise. I'm sure pink floyd can solve anything.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

These guys been around the block a few times, but I stll enjoy them:


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooo a bit noisy for this time of the morning... but if one has to listen to bagpipes this is not a bad group to listen to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo a bit noisy for this time of the morning... but if one has to listen to bagpipes this is not a bad group to listen to.



The girl's legs get me up in the morning I don't even hear the noise .


----------



## Rob Fisher

If I need a hot chick to get me operational in the morning I'll watch Shakira.


----------



## Rob Fisher

And another all time favorite... Katy!


----------



## johan

Rob we're going to look like Dirty Old men here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johanct said:


> Rob we're going to look like Dirty Old men here



I'm afraid there is nothing better than a beautiful woman who sings like that... it's the primeval DNA built into the boys. I thought I would grow out of the appreciation as I got older... but honestly I'm still a 21 year old kid stuck in an old body!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

I agree Rob, may the youth in us prevail forever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And here is one for the tattoo lovers... this beauty has her one arm done awesome! I love her voice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Oooooo GIRLY - GIRLY ! I'm not going to say anything about her arm - last time I was almost stoned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

This is the very last one, before I get into trouble @Rob Fisher :


----------



## Rob Fisher

Talented girl.  Da!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

You cannot post modern bagpipers and not mention the Bad Piper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

You're right @Rex_Bael - I just love this guy!


----------



## Metal Liz

Some Tuesday Tunes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

probably a little smushie, but this brought a lil tear to my eye when my bo played it for me last night


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD




----------



## CraftyZA

This can get anyone going!


----------



## Metal Liz

Some Wicked Wednesday songs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Well, if we're going to start doing Slayer:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahhaa oops... wasn't I supposed to go that heavy...? don't know if there are any rules for heavyness or genre on here... never checked if there was any rules... but hey! it's music, I guess anything should go


----------



## johan

No rules, whatever rock your boat


----------



## Metal Liz

or tickles your fancy hahaha hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Please not however that head banging and moshing will be done at the users own risk and ECIGSSA does not stand liable for any damage or loss whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

whahaha, you said it @BhavZ i am sad to admit that these days if i headbang i end up with whiplash the next day, EVERYTIME hahaha SWAK!!! but still love it when at Banned and messing around on the "dancefloor" with my buds, it's worth it having to hold my head up with my hands for the next 2 days hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Classic!!! hahahaha


----------



## Metal Liz

Another Vape Classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

The fist vid - geez, no comment. The second one could just be our very own Rob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

the first one the guy looks a bit stoned hahahaha, just thought it was funny! but the second one is really done well!!!  @Rob Fisher hehe you mind clarrifying if our Vape Blues song is the honourable FinesMaster?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Metal Liz said:


> Another Vape Classic




OMW Liz! Awesome find - this is my theme song for today - waiting on the mailman to bring me my Reo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev

A little contribution - this is working for me today:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510

Metal Liz said:


> Another Vape Classic



This is awesome!



johan said:


> The fist vid - geez, no comment. The second one could just be our very own Rob


Agreed! This has to be @Rob Fisher song!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> A little contribution - this is working for me today:



One of my wife's favorite bands.
If you like them, check out "Them crooked vultures". 
John Paul Jones, Dave Grohl, and Josh Homme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

This has always been a particuler favorite of mine from Foo Fighters and the fact that Lemmy is the driver makes it even a more awesome video!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

The peeps posting on this thread uses such a lot of valuable space with all those videos, it has been decided that they will now have to pay for using this forum. We are still deliberating on the fee structure. Will keep you informed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Oops, my calendar still says 1 April.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha I thought we might be in a bit of trouble there  not very nice @Matthee 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> Another Vape Classic



Absolute classic! This is me to a T! Love this one! Downloading now and converting to MP3 for my music list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> the first one the guy looks a bit stoned hahahaha, just thought it was funny! but the second one is really done well!!!  @Rob Fisher hehe you mind clarrifying if our Vape Blues song is the honourable FinesMaster?



It well could be!


----------



## Metal Liz

appropriate for today, me thinks  need for stinkies are gone for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

Trust Company - Drop to Zero

Not everyones cup of tea but this is my cup of coffee!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tornalca said:


> Trust Company - Drop to Zero
> 
> Not everyones cup of tea but this is my cup of coffee!



OMG... I need a disprin...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> appropriate for today, me thinks  need for stinkies are gone for now



Glad you feeling better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Definitely not mine, may I never feel so "silent" in solitude


----------



## Metal Liz

Tornalca said:


> Trust Company - Drop to Zero
> 
> Not everyones cup of tea but this is my cup of coffee!




I've never heard of them, but yeah i like them!! will definitely be doing some more "research" on the band

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

TylerD said:


> Glad you feeling better!



Thanks dude, it's all the wonderful support you awesome people give on this forum, i absolutely love this place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

One more @Metal Liz 

*Shinedown - Sound Of Madness

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Tornalca said:


> One more @Metal Liz
> 
> *Shinedown - Sound Of Madness
> 
> *



LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Way too early for headache metal bashing music... let's slow down a little...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca

Last one promise @Rob Fisher - Take 2 disprins

*Trust Company - Downfall

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tornalca said:


> Last one promise @Rob Fisher - Take 2 disprins



OMG! I'm gonna need a bottle of Myprodol after that...


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks for those awesome songs! @Tornalca and @Rob Fisher  Sorry Rob for the headache hehe, but i have to admit i really enjoyed them  Maybe try turn the volume down a little bit for the headache

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SVS1000

Bizarre Bedonderde Donderdae

http://www.watkykjy.co.za/2014/04/b...ste+Afrikaanse+blog+en+Website+in+die+heelal)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

SVS1000 said:


> Bizarre Bedonderde Donderdae
> 
> http://www.watkykjy.co.za/2014/04/bizarre-bedonderde-donderdae-dave-dylan-ray-dylan-shred/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed: Watkykjy-DieAltemitAfreakaanseWebsiteOpDieInterwebs-NouAlVir9JaarLank (watkykjy - die beste Afrikaanse blog en Website in die heelal)



Dave Dylan?? - excuse my ignorance, but that have to be a send-up of something I don't know of. If its for real it was beyond K@#!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

die ou kan nie sing nie... gee afrikaners 'n K@# naam hehehee  @Rob Fisher DON"T listen to that one, it WILL aggrevate the headache again hahahaha


----------



## SVS1000

HAHAHA its a shred, its all done on purpose lol
Here is Celine Dion


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> die ou kan nie sing nie... gee afrikaners 'n K@# naam hehehee  @Rob Fisher DON"T listen to that one, it WILL aggrevate the headache again hahahaha



Phew! Thanks for the heads up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

SVS1000 said:


> HAHAHA its a shred, its all done on purpose lol
> Here is Celine Dion





SVS1000 said:


> HAHAHA its a shred, its all done on purpose lol
> Here is Celine Dion




Thats even worse SVS1000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000

Ok Ok im sorry for destroying ear drums 
Here is some Chevelle

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz

SVS1000 said:


> Ok Ok im sorry for destroying ear drums
> Here is some Chevelle



Much better @SVS1000 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

SVS1000 said:


> Ok Ok im sorry for destroying ear drums
> Here is some Chevelle




Chevelle in my top 3 bands!

New Album

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

ESPECIALLY DEDICATED TO @SVS1000


----------



## SVS1000

Opera is not my thing but that's a voice hey


----------



## johan

SVS1000 said:


> Opera is not my thing but that's a voice hey



Agree - stunning voice & beautiful woman


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

Oh man these guys are amazing, please do yourselves a favor and treat yourself to this, you will be amazed:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Their music is a bliz to listen to @Chop007 - I've downloaded some of their music last year at: LINK REMOVED BY MODERATOR - Please don't post links to pirated material

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

@Chop007 Had to change my rating from like to winner, these guys kick ass!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Just changed my like to winner as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

@Chop007 they are brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

thekeeperza said:


>



Love Avenged Sevenfold!


----------



## TylerD

Some 5FDP! Loving them at the moment.


And a bit softer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

some Nirvana for a Friday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I was standing off to the left of the stage having a stinkie when this started, nearly hit the floor thinking we were being attacked hahaha  (ofcourse in Golden Circle)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

Will start it off light today

*Crossfade - Cold*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tornalca said:


> Will start it off light today
> 
> *Crossfade - Cold*



OMG! You conned me @Tornalca this could easily be considered a mortal sin and you are on the slippery slope to a large fine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca

Ok, this one should get people in a Friday party mood but I am sure I might get fined.

*Thieve ft Die Heuwels Fantasties - Way To Go*
**


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! You conned me @Tornalca this could easily be considered a mortal sin and you are on the slippery slope to a large fine!



Is this better Rob?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Now this is real music @Stroodlepuff - I like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> Now this is real music @Stroodlepuff - I like



Little secret #1 me too  I love classical music  been playing piano since I was two (Although I havent played in the last few years because I dont have one  )


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tornalca said:


> Ok, this one should get people in a Friday party mood but I am sure I might get fined.
> 
> *Thieve ft Die Heuwels Fantasties - Way To Go*



OK this one passed the censorship laws... not bad for tweetalige lietjie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Is this better Rob?



Yes it is Stroods! I love this one! I'm quite picky with classical but the ones I do enjoy I juts love! I'm a huge fan of the piano... it's the best instrument on the planet. I have a big stock of Richard Clayderman for my background and going to sleep selection. I don't get to play him much because he drives my wife and kids to drink!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> Little secret #1 me too  I love classical music  been playing piano since I was two (Although I havent played in the last few years because I dont have one  )



That's a sin - get yourself a piano!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it is Stroods! I love this one! I'm quite picky with classical but the ones I do enjoy I juts love! I'm a huge fan of the piano... it's the best instrument on the planet. I have a big stock of Richard Clayderman for my background and going to sleep selection. I don't get to play him much because he drives my wife and kids to drink!



Same I think the Piano is one of the most amazing instruments and I've played a few  None I have stuck to like the piano  used to even write my own melodies as a child (Though looking back now they probably weren't very good  ) It runs in the family though  My mom has played since she was 12 and both my sisters, my late brother and I all can play  I am the only one of the siblings who can read music though  my one sister can play by ear so she doesnt need sheet music and the other two used to write the notes (Letters) on the sheet music so they could play  The one that plays bby ear and me are the only ones who really loved it though - she has my moms piano (see the youngest isnt always the spoilt one  ) I would love one though - I would most probably drive @Gizmo insane if I had one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> That's a sin - get yourself a piano!



Haha when I win the lotto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Same I think the Piano is one of the most amazing instruments and I've played a few



My grandfather was a concert conductor... but unfortunately none of his musical talents were passed onto me... I have tried to play but with very little result!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha when I win the lotto



Ai! there are some good second hand ones floating around, sacrifice a little each month and by xmas you play on your own piano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

the piano can be pretty hardcore sometimes too hehehee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> the piano can be pretty hardcore sometimes too hehehee




I like very much Iron Lady - some more info about them?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Metal Liz said:


> the piano can be pretty hardcore sometimes too hehehee




Yip my sister and I used to do similar to this as teenagers  in between all the classical melodies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

johan said:


> I like very much Iron Lady - some more info about them?


 dunno just searched piano Metallica on YouTube hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> dunno just searched piano Metallica on YouTube hahahaha



Ok I found her (Vika Yermolyeva) http://vkgoeswild.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> the piano can be pretty hardcore sometimes too hehehee



Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

And now, time for something a little different:


----------



## johan

Wake up song for Saturday morning:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Its a beautiful day here in CPT so lets get those engines rev'd up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

One of my all time favourites @BhavZ - did you see the movie?


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


> One of my all time favourites @BhavZ - did you see the movie?


Unfortunately have not seen the movie but I love the song so definitely on my todo list for this weekend.


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> Unfortunately have not seen the movie but I love the song so definitely on my todo list for this weekend.



The movie is brilliant and I think you will enjoy it - if you can't get hold of it let me know and I'll get it over to you.


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks man, will keep you posted.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say the song selections today are a vast improvement on the recent selections being posted... not headaches here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say the song selections today are a vast improvement on the recent selections being posted... not headaches here!



I'm not so very optimistic, the headbangers and iron people haven't wake up yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I'm awake, just not in front of my pc hahaha, will keep them rolling in on Monday again, enjoy some "hopefully" quiet vibes for the weekend @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK time to chill... relax as the weekend envelops us while we vape on some VM Coffee in Erica!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lily Allen rocks my world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

some Three Days Grace for Monday 
I actually wanted to dedicate this to stinkies untill i realised that they also sing "why do I love you?" hahaha



??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The headaches return! Good morning head bangers!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahahha, good morning @Rob Fisher, hope you had a wonderfully relaxing weekend


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> Hahahha, good morning @Rob Fisher, hope you had a wonderfully relaxing weekend



I did thanks Liz... had a Lily Allen festival and blew huge clouds of vapour out of my REO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Here's a golden oldie for you @Rob Fisher to help with that headache - i hope


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> The headaches return! Good morning head bangers!


Morning Oom Rob

The music selection today is still mellow, wait till the vibe picks up..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> Here's a golden oldie for you @Rob Fisher to help with that headache - i hope



Is does! Thanks Lizzie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I don't know how to upload a youtube vid but my song of the day is "Monday" by Bob Geldoff in the Boomtown Rats... This goes out to those who would remember the band of course.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I don't know how to upload a youtube vid but my song of the day is "Monday" by Bob Geldoff in the Boomtown Rats... This goes out to those who would remember the band of course.



All you do is find the song on YouTube and then copy the URL (go to the top of your browser where the address is and highlight the whole thing and press Control-C) and paste it into the message (In the message press Control-V).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I don't know how to upload a youtube vid but my song of the day is "Monday" by Bob Geldoff in the Boomtown Rats... This goes out to those who would remember the band of course.



All you have to do is copy the hyperlink in the bar at the top of the page and paste it into the comment box  Easy peasy


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Metal Liz Thanks and here goes:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Nice one Yster Bessie - used to love this song and so appropriate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha awesome @Zeki Hilmi a great classic song  How's the outfits and hairdos


----------



## ET



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

denizenx said:


>



Thanks for making my day Brother! This must be one of the best bands ever!


----------



## ET

one of my favourites to be sure, and here is a newly found bunch of crazies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

denizenx said:


> one of my favourites to be sure, and here is a newly found bunch of crazies




I like them a lot - not "crazies" true musicians

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

A classic song with a twist:


And for @Rob Fisher, something to soothe the headache and my anthem for the week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Nice one Rex_bael - Nightwish one of my favourites


----------



## ET

awesome sauce, great cover from nightwish

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rex_Bael said:


> A classic song with a twist:
> 
> And for @Rob Fisher, something to soothe the headache and my anthem for the week



Both great songs and that's my anthem for the rest of my life!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

and a more chilled one for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> and a more chilled one for @Rob Fisher



Just in the nic of time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

@Stroodlepuff , your tatto made me want to listen this Awesome song! So here you go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

golden oldie

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is for Lizzie for being naughty in one of the other threads! Lizzie you have to listen to the whole thing!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Rob Fisher said:


> This is for Lizzie for being naughty in one of the other threads! Lizzie you have to listen to the whole thing!




hahaha Rob that's so funny! I actually grew up with this music hahaha among a lot of other golden oldies, i have my mom to thank for the chilled tunes and my dad for the more rocking tunes  and i'm a daddy's girl, so it's quite obvious which way i've leaned to haha! i'm listening to it, but VERY softly hahahaha  can't hurt my "hardcore image" hahahahahaha


----------



## Metal Liz

the clothes and hairstyles in the old school genre kills me though hahahaha  did they not look in their mirrors???


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha Rob that's so funny! I actually grew up with this music hahaha among a lot of other golden oldies, i have my mom to thank for the chilled tunes and my dad for the more rocking tunes  and i'm a daddy's girl, so it's quite obvious which way i've leaned to haha! i'm listening to it, but VERY softly hahahaha  can't hurt my "hardcore image" hahahahahaha



Hehehe... OK I won't tell!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

this one is for Rob, for making me play that whole song , don't worry it's not too hardcore hahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> this one is for Rob, for making me play that whole song , don't worry it's not too hardcore hahaha



Black Sabbath was right in my day! I can do it in small doses... I prefer Uriah Heep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

My favrote is number 9

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

taking it as i listen to it : i like #s 20, 18, 17!!!, 15, 14, 13, 12!!!, 11!!!!, 10, 9!!!!, 8, 7!!!, 6, 5, 4!!!, 3!!!!, 2!!!!, 1

actually i LOVE all of them, just disappointed that there's no Metallica in the top20... they started in 1981 and their old school stuff is pretty awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> taking it as i listen to it : i like #s 20, 18, 17!!!, 15, 14, 13, 12!!!, 11!!!!, 10, 9!!!!, 8, 7!!!, 6, 5, 4!!!, 3!!!!, 2!!!!, 1
> 
> actually i LOVE all of them, just disappointed that there's no Metallica in the top20... they started in 1981 and their old school stuff is pretty awesome!



I agree, but still I just love that no 9


----------



## Metal Liz

yeah some Nirvana is always awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Some chilled Tuesday afternoon vibes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

I'd love to rip out some 1950's bebop jazz but I'm unsure how well it will be received here. Any jazzers in the crowd? 

So I'm hereby dedicating the last minutes of eight-pril to Gogol Bordello.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinvanhardt said:


> I'd love to rip out some 1950's bebop jazz but I'm unsure how well it will be received here. Any jazzers in the crowd?
> 
> So I'm hereby dedicating the last minutes of eight-pril to Gogol Bordello.



OMG! That's worse than Heavy Metal! 

I just fired this up to take me into Pumpkin time and then off to Lalalala land.


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! That's worse than Heavy Metal!
> 
> I just fired this up to take me into Pumpkin time and then off to Lalalala land.




Mmmm... I haven't listened to it all but I can say that's too smooth for me. @Rob Fisher before you sleep hear this tune! Please!

 

Ps. I thought you might not be that into gypsy punk hehehe


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinvanhardt said:


> Mmmm... I haven't listened to it all but I can say that's too smooth for me. @Rob Fisher before you sleep hear this tune! Please!



Very very nice! I love the piano! The Gypsy Punk not so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223

Nothing like a bit of Taxi Violence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

my apologies @Rob Fisher, i'm having a slightly angry morning...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh dear....


----------



## Metal Liz

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh dear....


hahaha rather don't put your poor head through it by pressing play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Reinvanhardt said:


> Mmmm... I haven't listened to it all but I can say that's too smooth for me. @Rob Fisher before you sleep hear this tune! Please!
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I thought you might not be that into gypsy punk hehehe




OH! THIS IS MY KIND OF MUSIC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Here's another good one for an angry day @Metal Liz 


And a classic that's been stuck in my head all morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

thanks @Rex_Bael, i love Pantera!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

johan said:


> OH! THIS IS MY KIND OF MUSIC



Damn I knew you were a jazzer the moment I met you Johan! That hat. 

This is from the genius that is Thelonious Monk!


----------



## Reinvanhardt

This one is dedicated to you @Metal Liz. I hope you don't know it 'cause you'll love it. A spectacular expression of the electric guitar.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

Thanks you make my day with that perfect soul soothing music @Reinvanhardt , I almost reached for a fat cigar and luckily remembered its only for very, very rare occasions!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Thanks @Reinvanhardt, AWESOME that's all i have to say!!!


----------



## TylerD

These are the 3 Kings of blues. My big passion! This is my whiskey and cigar music.

BB King

Albert King

Freddie King

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Geez @TylerD - we should definitely get together for ...... let's call it "coil building"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Justin223




----------



## Reinvanhardt

@TylerD that is redonk to the max yo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

*Deftones - KimDracula*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i'm in the mood for oldies today  so here goes -


----------



## Metal Liz

and some Jimmy

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Justin223

Some great stuff Liz. 

I'm also listening a bit of Guns and Roses today. 

Paradise City


Sweet Child O' Mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

This was Jeff Healey. Said to be the new Jimi. He died very young tho. He was blind and played the guitar lapsteel style.
The quality is a bit crappy, but look at the whole video. Stevie Ray Vaughn is also a legend in guitar! Also died too soon!
So sad!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Battling with some seriously heavy coding at work in a huge project that i still do not understand 100% or have a big picture yet. This is why I'm so quiete.
So this is the song for today....
This item on the scrum board is going down!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

CraftyZA said:


> Battling with some seriously heavy coding at work in a huge project that i still do not understand 100% or have a big picture yet. This is why I'm so quiete.
> So this is the song for today....
> This item on the scrum board is going down!!




Love It!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

CraftyZA said:


> Battling with some seriously heavy coding at work in a huge project that i still do not understand 100% or have a big picture yet. This is why I'm so quiete.
> So this is the song for today....
> This item on the scrum board is going down!!




Very awesome track!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Late night with Eliza Doolittle...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Nice Song @Rex_Bael


----------



## Metal Liz

The Friday song hehehe 
Hope you all have a stunning day xx


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

why oh why @TylerD , why would you hurt our ears so badly hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Metal Liz said:


> why oh why @TylerD , why would you hurt our ears so badly hahahaha


I was wondering the same thing. Was on such a good music buzz then I hear this thing and am like  buzz gone.. Think I need to grab a vape and get my nic buzz on rather lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

already on it @BhavZ hahaha, vaping away like a crazy person in my office hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Metal Liz said:


> already on it @BhavZ hahaha, vaping away like a crazy person in my office hahaha


Lucky you, unfortunately here we are banished to join the stinkies when we wanna vape and that is mainly due to the ignorance of management not knowing what is what when it comes to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

How that guys sings, is how I feel today. Shite!


----------



## Metal Liz

BhavZ said:


> Lucky you, unfortunately here we are banished to join the stinkies when we wanna vape and that is mainly due to the ignorance of management not knowing what is what when it comes to vaping.


That's horrible, but then i must also confess though hahaha, i don't vape in front of my boss, i have my own office and keep my aircon going the whole time and as soon as i hear my boss coming downstairs i put it down and wave the clouds away quickly hahahaha, otherwise he might just make me take my 2 allowed smoke breaks a day again - while still having a problem about the fact that i take my smoke breaks hahaha


----------



## Metal Liz

TylerD said:


> How that guys sings, is how I feel today. Shite!


Shame dude, why you feel Shite? i thought you're just tired... whazup?


----------



## johan

@TylerD I seriously think that Dylan oke should look at another career - never heard such K@$ singing in my life before - geez! I think I can make better noises in the toilet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> Shame dude, why you feel Shite? i thought you're just tired... whazup?


Tired and headache. Don't want to be at the work today.  Nothing too bad. Not as bad as that singing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> @TylerD I seriously think that Dylan oke should look at another career - never heard such K@$ singing in my life before - geez! I think I can make better noises in the toilet.


Yeah. I think it's been tinkered by compliments of Wat Kyk Jy. But still. 
Bizzare bedonderde donderdae.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG my ears are bleeding!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

@Tyler, just cause you are tired mister don't mean you need to continue making our ears bleed hahaha ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

something to repair the eardrums hehehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

LOL @TylerD where do you get all this k@# ?


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> something to repair the eardrums hehehe




She's not far Off-pitch with @TylerD 's goats though


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> LOL @TylerD where do you get all this k@# ?


http://9gag.com/ 
I'm easily amused.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> http://9gag.com/
> I'm easily amused.



No I should never have asked the question!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Today was a nin day. This one stood out miles above the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

my song for they day, after getting back in front of my pc and back home on Ecigs SA - Ready to take on Monday


----------



## Rob Fisher

Great selection for a Monday Morning Lizzie! No fines for you today!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Me today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Me today


----------



## Metal Liz

Hope you can vape all that rage away  @CraftyZA


----------



## CraftyZA

Metal Liz said:


> Hope you can vape all that rage away  @CraftyZA


Vaped twice since getting to work...


----------



## annemarievdh

CraftyZA said:


> Vaped twice since getting to work...



Is that all? Only twice? No wonder you have anger


----------



## Metal Liz

annemarievdh said:


> Is that all? Only twice? No wonder you have anger


i agree!!! only twice!!! dude, get vaping and get rid of the rage  stealth vape if need be

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

One of my favorite songs that reminds me of my childhood, my mom love Country music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

And another one


----------



## Metal Liz

this is such a beautiful song...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> this is such a beautiful song...



That is a very pretty song Liz! Nice man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

thanks @TylerD , i love Blue October, they have some awesome songs


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> thanks @TylerD , i love Blue October, they have some awesome songs


I don't know them at all. Will have alook at their other stuff.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

TylerD said:


> I don't know them at all. Will have alook at their other stuff.
> Thanks.


they are mostly chilled though...


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> they are mostly chilled though...


Cool stuff. Will check them out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

some more Blue October for today (did you check them out yesterday @TylerD? What's the verdict?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> some more Blue October for today (did you check them out yesterday @TylerD? What's the verdict?)



Didn't get time. I will listen to your posted songs until the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Ok a bit out of my character to post this. But here goes any ways.
Love this. 
a Ballade for Ronnie Drew. (from the Dubliners)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

The late Ronnie Drew of coarse featuring the beloved Sinead O'Connor as one of the vocals!


----------



## johan

From the Shout Box to @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Metal Liz said:


> some more Blue October for today (did you check them out yesterday @TylerD? What's the verdict?)


Blue October rocks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Feeling a bit Stone Sour today, don't think the boss is too pleased, but he hasn't said anything yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET




----------



## Rob Fisher

OK there is going be some fines if we don't start getting some decent music posted here...


----------



## devdev

Here's a good one for you Rob.

Gotta watch the whole thing


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Here's a good one for you Rob.
> 
> Gotta watch the whole thing



Bwhahahahaha! Love it! And she is better than that metal kak you okeys have been listening to! 

I keennee leeeeev woooout the web site either!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Ok, so you don't like the metal Rob, try this then:

Step 1:

Push play on this video and then immediately pause it. While it is loading mute the sound on this video. Go to next step.



Step 2:
Click play on this video. Pause it, let it load. Push play on it, and then as quick as you can go to the first video and push play. It doesn't matter if they don't start at exact same time, but as quickly as possible is ideal








Step 3
Laugh out loud until it hurts. It really hits the sweet spot around 45 seconds, but the videos compliment each other brilliantly right until the end.

Sadly I didn't come up with this, but I found it as a comment one day on a youtube video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha classic @devdev sure this will help our dear Rob with the metal  Thanks for the great laugh!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Absolutely brilliant @devdev! What a winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri

A real classic, one of my all time favourite songs ... Shugar Man

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Much better selection of music all of a sudden! I love the whole Cold Fact CD!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Village People? Really?
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Hahaha I think devdev should be pardoned for the village people hahaha the honourable fines master didn't specify what musos other than metal hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> The Village People? Really?
> View attachment 4090​


You gotta play the video, experience the lyrics and catch the visuals. It is almost worth it for the chuckles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some one hit wonders from my jolling days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri

Rob Fisher said:


> Much better selection of music all of a sudden! I love the whole Cold Fact CD!



Cold Fact is in a class of it's own, every song a winner in it's own right.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev

Thanks to that video Rob, and for this dude:



I now know what a castrated man sounds like when he sings


----------



## Spiri

Rob Fisher said:


> Some one hit wonders from my jolling days!




Great compilation! I think I would have enjoyed the 60's & 70's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Let's get this thread back on track.

Something to wake up the senses and bring in the long weekend. Rock on Peeps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Like you said @BhavZ ! Bring on the weekend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex_Bael

Sorry, but I missed out on the oldies 

Some of my favoutites:




And then some Nirvana, because... Nirvana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

this is my weekend song  going home to my daddy in the 'platteland'

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek

For the Game of Thrones fans

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Katty perry - Dark horse sang in 20 styles

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## devdev

Man I was much more enjoying this thread when it was derailing...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

TylerD said:


> Katty perry - Dark horse sang in 20 styles



not a fan of the song, but the dude's got some serious talent!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quiet day for Songs... while the Heavy Metal'ers are away let the pop peeps play!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And my favorite song from last year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Ok agree, let's mix it up a little bit:



"Come on let's take a chance, and do the naked dance"

"It's a no-no and you like it"

This guy is pure class. This is gonna be my wedding song for sure


----------



## Die Kriek

Oh no! They are invading! Don't worry, I'll fix it

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pink and Lily Allen! Awesome song!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Metal Liz

thanks for keeping the metalheads going @Die Kriek and @thekeeperza 

here's my song for today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Spiri said:


> A real classic, one of my all time favourite songs ... Shugar Man



have you watched the documentary " finding sugar man " ??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> have you watched the documentary " finding sugar man " ??



Love his music! But the documentary was so boring... that's an hour and a half of my life I will never get back!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Russian 91% on the Sigelei 20w with VM Menthol Ice and chilling to the Beach Boys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spiri

Rowan Francis said:


> have you watched the documentary " finding sugar man " ??



Not yet, it is one in my movie collection that I have actually forgotten I have. Thanks for the reminder, it is now on my "to watch" list for the coming weekend.


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Visual images is not for the faint of heart.
Lady gagga meets merilyn manson i think.
In this moment - blood


----------



## johan

CraftyZA said:


> Visual images is not for the faint of heart.
> Lady gagga meets merilyn manson i think.
> In this moment - blood
> 
> m.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM



Geez, "Lady GAAR-GAAR" maak my bang


----------



## devdev

This can help lighten the mood

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rex_Bael

A bit of a blast from the past for me, still a beautiful song:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Sorry @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> Sorry @Rob Fisher



OK won't click play!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Don't click play Rob! now I have the headache problems, this guys voice box is all over the stage now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

this one is a bit more chilled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Yip much better - the animations "maak my bang"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Why have I never seen that video!! Great find, thanks @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

and this one goes out to all the daddys  this was the song that i danced with my daddy at my wedding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> and this one goes out to all the daddys  this was the song that i danced with my daddy at my wedding




And the one my kids sang to me on my 50th!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> and this one goes out to all the daddys  this was the song that i danced with my daddy at my wedding




That's really a sweet choice for the occasion


----------



## Metal Liz

johan said:


> That's really a sweet choice for the occasion


hahaha yeah i thought so, but my dad hates dancing and while i was getting teary eyed he just kept asking how long does this song go on for, while miss stepping and laughing nervously ! I absolutely adore my daddy :h

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha yeah i thought so, but my dad hates dancing and while i was getting teary eyed he just kept asking how long does this song go on for, while miss stepping and laughing nervously ! I absolutely adore my daddy
> 
> putting all the wrong choices that i made in my life aside (including getting married), i won't exchange that day for anything in the world



Going off topic here, but my daughter an I decided on the song Go your own way by Stevie Nicks on her upcoming wedding day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chomsky86

Song of the day, something different...

https://soundcloud.com/andstillirise/wrecking-ball


----------



## Metal Liz

heard this on the radio yesterday on my way home  the duck at work  @devdev, this is for you


----------



## BhavZ

Chomsky86 said:


> Song of the day, something different...
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/andstillirise/wrecking-ball



Regardless of who sings it, the song itself is still horrible


----------



## Metal Liz

another one from Rubber Duc - wow i actually love this band, what awesome music, these boys have talent!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Just for Oom @Rob Fisher 

P.S. Bring your earplugs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Just for Oom @Rob Fisher
> 
> P.S. Bring your earplugs



Pull up your pants!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Rob Fisher said:


> Pull up your pants!


Pants are where they're supposed to be. Never quite got the idea behind the low pants

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

Die Kriek said:


> Pants are where they're supposed to be. Never quite got the idea behind the low pants


I think it started out when teenagers could not afford proper pants so they bought kiddies pants cause it was cheaper, then tried to make it a fashion statement

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan

LOL AGGE NEE! really?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Yup really @johan, i've also heard that about the prisons before... if the youngsters only knew what they were advertising they would be very quick to pull up those pants


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> Yup really @johan, i've also heard that about the prisons before... if the youngsters only knew what they were advertising they would be very quick to pull up those pants



Can't get it out of my mind  that's so f@#-up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Put your minds at ease, as per Snopes here: http://www.snopes.com/risque/homosex/sagging.asp
and Wikipedia here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sagging_(fashion)
It is a common urban myth.??


----------



## johan

Thanks for that @Rex_Bael - I was at the point of clubbing our gardener with his "plumber" style pants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha thanks @Rex_Bael, but how's that pic on wiki  hahaha, those are sommer all the way down past his bum  what happens when he gets a GT stripe he doesn't know of hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

One of my favorite songs ever

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

This reminds me of my St6 year, me and my best friend dancing and singing away in her room

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

And another one of my favorites

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

and now for something completely different -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Some SCHWEET memories @Rowan Francis!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhhh the memories of the 60's!


----------



## SVS1000

I felt like some Smashing Pumpkins today











Oh there are so many

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Rowan Francis said:


> and now for something completely different -




My mom use to sing that to us when we were small, and we would try to sing along


----------



## Alex

This is beyond awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Linkin Park evening form me again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Funny how some tips of music just leaves you feeling better

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

And teach you some things about yourself

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Metal Liz said:


> heard this on the radio yesterday on my way home  the duck at work




Seriously catchy, nice find Metal Liz


----------



## Gizmo

Rowan Francis said:


> and now for something completely different -




Good god this antique.. Rowan you showing your age son

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Something new from LP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @BhavZ, will listen to it tomorrow when I have the house to myself


----------



## BhavZ

One of my anthems when I was growing up, no longer applicable as I have found an awesome family right here on ecigssa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

@BhavZ I still go back to that song every now and then


----------



## BhavZ

A classic for my generation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

annemarievdh said:


> @BhavZ I still go back to that song every now and then


Linkin Park has a way of speaking to every aspect and facet of one's life.. truly spiritual and enlightening music they create

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

BhavZ said:


> Linkin Park has a way of speaking to every aspect and facet of one's life.. truly spiritual and enlightening music they create



That is why I love their music

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Just a fun video


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Just a fun video




This is more like it!


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> This is more like it!


Perhaps you will like this one: warning may contain explicit language


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Perhaps you will like this one: warning may contain explicit language




Nope... I couldn't even get to press the play button... I don't do any of these lunatic fringe bands... OK so I was inquisitive and went and pressed play... Oh sheezzzz rapping... I don't do rapping... I will have to press stop now.


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... I couldn't even get to press the play button... I don't do any of these lunatic fringe bands... OK so I was inquisitive and went and pressed play... Oh sheezzzz rapping... I don't do rapping... I will have to press stop now.


ok perhaps something a bit slower:


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> ok perhaps something a bit slower:




A bit better but still kak! I prefer chicks singing rather than doods...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If the song has to be by guys then it needs to be something like this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Or this one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Or this one...




Ya mannn bring on the Rasta manna

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

But prefer a hot chick like Megan singing! I just love her voice! And for the tattoo fans her whole arm is done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> But prefer a hot chick like Megan singing! I just love her voice! And for the tattoo fans her whole arm is done!




Hot poppie but no further comments

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan




----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


>




Yip I can live with this one... it's from my era!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Something a bit slower for the early hours of the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

I'm in a RHCP mood today:



??


----------



## BhavZ

something to get the blood pumping:


----------



## BhavZ

johan said:


>



Rally Music!!! Good times!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

some three days grace for today - i've been way too quiet on the music front hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Pain is an awesome song @Metal Liz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

A little oldschool Offspring. Definitely not @Rob Fisher approved!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BhavZ

devdev said:


> A little oldschool Offspring. Definitely not @Rob Fisher approved!



Classic number indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> A little oldschool Offspring. Definitely not @Rob Fisher approved!




OMG!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

My playlist since Friday


----------



## Kim

@Metal Liz - ever listen to Otep? Plenty of her stuff available on You Tube.
I won't post a link as I fear the guys here may call the white men in coats to take me away if I do 
.... great to listen to while driving through town and dodging taxi's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Today I feel like a little Nickelback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

and


----------



## annemarievdh

and

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

here is the song buddy @devdev, i posted it especially for you  hope you get to hear it now, you even feature in the video too hahaha


Metal Liz said:


> heard this on the radio yesterday on my way home  the duck at work  @devdev, this is for you


----------



## Stroodlepuff

one of the most underrated hip hop artists  He's awesome! Its a beautiful song - just listen to the words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

and...

*Teach them how to fight because the world is going mad
Teach then how to love because that's all we really have*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ok one last one


----------



## Metal Liz

hahahaahahahaha CLASSIC...


----------



## Jase



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Godsmack's one of my all time favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

RevnLucky7 said:


> Godsmack's one of my all time favorites.



+1 on that. Somewhere in this thread I posted the YouTube link to sully's drum battle, still one of the best drumming I have ever heard.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Tom said:


> +1 on that. Somewhere in this thread I posted the YouTube link to sully's drum battle, still one of the best drumming I have ever heard.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



When that DVD came out we watched that drum battle over and over and over and over and over...
awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

RevnLucky7 said:


> When that DVD came out we watched that drum battle over and over and over and over and over...
> awesome stuff!


this needs to be dug out again, for the ones who have not heard it:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Tom

and this...gr8 90's Crossover sound, check the second half remake of "The Power"


----------



## thekeeperza

Tom said:


> this needs to be dug out again, for the ones who have not heard it:



Bloody brilliant!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

While we are on the subject of drumming, this is a video any drum enthusiast should see:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I feel like some LP today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stunning @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Die Kriek

Great minds @Stroodlepuff? Also on LP today





And an oldie.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ

In my book every day is an LP day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Just love LP


----------



## annemarievdh

a Song that meant a lot to me couple of years back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

and sum fun


----------



## annemarievdh

and sum more fun


----------



## annemarievdh

Some Just Jinger today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

What a video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

guess what!!! it's friday and it's....


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> guess what!!! it's friday and it's....




LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhale

for me, today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I just have to post this, Its the song 
*Pharrell Williams - Happy (Ballito) #HappyDay*
and my Sister that lives in Ballito's daughter Megan is in it. She is one of the life guards and dances with Patricia Lewis and alone on a couple of shots. 

Enjoy !


----------



## BhavZ




----------



## Shaun

Winding down my sunday to this  This is one that gets stuck so be warned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza




----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

like promised at the vape meet - some golden oldies for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz




----------



## Metal Liz

and lastly, but definitely not least - some Janis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> like promised at the vape meet - some golden oldies for @Rob Fisher




My all time long distance driving song!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Lizzie. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

my choice for today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shaun

Chilled listening for your tuesday One of my favorite indie bands!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

Any metal heads in the house?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

for sure @Shaun, but please when posting, make sure you warn the fines master @Rob Fisher hehehe


----------



## Shaun

Metal Liz said:


> for sure @Shaun, but please when posting, make sure you warn the fines master @Rob Fisher hehehe



Hehe I was a little worried to post the heavy stuff! Do you mean to tell me I'll be fined for metal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha yeah, you might if you hurt his ears enough


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Love this. Wynand FTW!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

my song for the day, love this woman's music

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> my song for the day, love this woman's music




Love her music

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Today is Billy Talent day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker

Heard this on the radio again the other day.


----------



## Ollypop

Well here's my song of the day. And by sing of the day I mean my song of the past decade. 



Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ollypop said:


> Well here's my song of the day. And by sing of the day I mean my song of the past decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk




Ooooeeee I loved this song, It worked so well back in the day


----------



## crack2483

Because one AWESOME song isn't enough on a Friday!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


>




Amazing, especially liked the jazz and swing at the last part of clip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

New Album being release tomorrow 10 June. 
Jack White - Lazaretto.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bella from X-Factor Oz... so awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SVS1000

My wife was playing Guitar Hero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Not sure if these are @Rob Fisher safe, but eh . . . 

Something different, bit of my high school music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Not sure if these are @Rob Fisher safe, but eh . . .



None of this kak music is safe... it's a bloody noise! I need to go find the Myprodol now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Rob Fisher said:


> None of this kak music is safe... it's a bloody noise! I need to go find the Myprodol now!
> View attachment 6165


Sorry Oom @Rob Fisher.

This better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Sorry Oom @Rob Fisher.
> 
> This better?



Nope... that's just a little before my time...


----------



## Die Kriek

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... that's just a little before my time...


Then I'm out, everything between Beethoven and Metallica I ignore


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

In celebration of my new medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


>




Agge nee - die soutie in Durban gaan dit nie maak nie LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD




----------



## annemarievdh

@TylerD nooit gedink  

Are you a Bacstreet Boy fan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

annemarievdh said:


> @TylerD nooit gedink
> 
> Are you a Bacstreet Boy fan


Nee, hullehet hom net awesome gemaak vir my!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Wou net se  

That would have been funny


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


>




As Simon Cowell would say... "What the bloody hell was that"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek

New Linkin Park video
*WARNING:* Not @Rob Fisher safe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Die Kriek

And a new lyric video
Bit slower, but still not @Rob Fisher safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD




----------



## Xhale

I like this

Maybe others will too @Metal Liz maybe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I have been waaaaaay too quiet on this thread, will load some "fines master unfriendlies" again tomorrow hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> I have been waaaaaay too quiet on this thread, will load some "fines master unfriendlies" again tomorrow hahaha


----------



## Metal Liz

Hehehe sorry Mr Fisher, will start off easy *blush*

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> Hehehe sorry Mr Fisher, will start off easy *blush*


 
What a good girl you are Lizzie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Lets see if this works

One for Oom @Rob Fisher 


And a few that are not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

like promised - a chilled start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

and this one is dedicated to a friend that i lost a couple of years ago - also chilled Mr Rob  - he loved this song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

hope this is @Rob Fisher safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

im pretty sure this one isnt but hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> im pretty sure this one isnt but hey




OMG! Someone find me a myprodol real fast!

I can't belive you children listen to that crap! It is just some large dork screaming! Sheeezzz!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! Someone find me a myprodol real fast!
> 
> I can't belive you children listen to that crap! It is just some large dork screaming! Sheeezzz!


 
lol  Im in a screaming music kinda mood today...between DHL and the banks im ready to murder someone! 

Not my everyday choice  Only when im angry


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol  Im in a screaming music kinda mood today...between DHL and the banks im ready to murder someone!
> 
> Not my everyday choice  Only when im angry


 
OK thast makes perfect sense now Stroods! Carry on!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> OK thast makes perfect sense now Stroods! Carry on!


 
Just to say sorry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

last one

I like this one angry or not though


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tell me this is not magnificent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Guess who's coming to South Africa!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

Another one for good measure!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

O ok, if you guys insist!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tiaan

This Legend's album dropped today. Some of my favourites.


----------



## Rex_Bael

In the mood today:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All great stuff @Rex_Bael! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Alex




----------



## PeterHarris

listening to some emotional songs today

giving me goosebumbs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

I just love love love them !!!!!


----------



## PeterHarris

some more...


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

My fav song at the moment:


1 of my all time fav

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> My fav song at the moment:
> 
> 1 of my all time fav


 
Not so sure about the first one... but the second one is on my playlist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Happy to see this thread is still thriving.
Love this!!!

Brilliant cover with a twist of acdc's highway to hell. Gives the song a whole new meaning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

And then just because i got some tickets to see this live in december...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo




----------



## Gizmo




----------



## Alex



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Bob Marley is alive  WOW

The Voice Contestant


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just love Lilly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

after a day of stressing about couriers picking up my new mech mod and battling with Old Mutual callcentres and FNB estates department i need a pick me up




Thanks again to @Joey786 for his patience with the courier crapola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Happy Weekend guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Happy Weekend guys




I thought I might need the Myprodol for this one but it's actually a very kewl song! Nice! Good one @Gizmo 'arama!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT

Woke up with age related depro this morning, and this song immediately came to mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ

Some AC/DC played on a banjo to get the week started...



#needsmoreAnvil

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

RATZ said:


> Some AC/DC played on a banjo to get the week started...
> 
> 
> 
> #needsmoreAnvil



That was k@k funny and suprisingly good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

Heard this yesterday morning, some good memories from back in the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

i like this song, such a cheerful and happy song

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> i like this song, such a cheerful and happy song




 Because I'm Happppyyyyy!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

One of our favourite party at Banned "drunk song" hahaha 



I know this a bad photo, was still taken with my old BB, but it gives you an idea of how the boys goes bos on this song when it starts playing and EVERYONE in the pub sings with hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kevkev

DIO nuff said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT

looooooooooooooooooooooove Faith No More.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

What a band!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Oh propaganda you beautiful thing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

90's rave on guitars. Hehehe! Awesome!


----------



## Stroodlepuff




----------



## Stroodlepuff

and this one - Possibly one of the most beautiful songs ever!


----------



## RATZ



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

A song and some eye candy all wrapped into one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Kinda in a dark mood today...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RATZ

Something to energise you past [HASHTAG]#humpday[/HASHTAG] from another highly talented cover artist....


----------



## BhavZ

Warning this is metal, get your headache pills out if you are sensitive to such sounds

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Avril is named after this hot chick!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

I know everyone hase seen this, but ist kinda close to home at the moment...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CraftyZA

2 lekker songs with a 50's vibe.
July Talks.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU5qp-cAtOU

An old fav. Martin Rocka (with tamara)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Starting my day with this mix:


----------



## Stroodlepuff

and the original

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> I know everyone hase seen this, but ist kinda close to home at the moment...




Makes me cry everytime I watch it


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> Makes me cry everytime I watch it



Jip jip, just cant help it


----------



## CraftyZA

Cant remember if i posted this before. 

My fav justin bieber song.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Thank you @JB1987 for posting this one on Facebook

Absolutely brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I'm in a golden oldies kinda mood - Such Happy music 



AND HERES THE WHOLE PLAYLIST

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I'm in a golden oldies kinda mood - Such Happy music
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERES THE WHOLE PLAYLIST




One of the best movies ever!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> One of the best movies ever!


 
Agreed! Its my favourite of all time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Yes and on par with Grease must be the movie Hair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> Yes and on par with Grease must be the movie Hair.[/QUOTE
> 
> I actually haven't seen hair


----------



## johan

If you want I can put on DVD for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis

Debut'd last night on Sons of Anarchy.
Been stuck in my head ALL DAY!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> If you want I can put on DVD for you.


 
I'll let you know, im sure its on netflix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## rogue zombie

The best version of the Hendix's 'All Along the Watchtower'

Dave Matthews Band 






Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## TylerD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The best version of the Hendix's 'All Along the Watchtower'
> 
> Dave Matthews Band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world



Awesome artist! Saw him in jhb.
It's actually Bob Dylan's handy work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

TylerD said:


> Awesome artist! Saw him in jhb.
> It's actually Bob Dylan's handy work.



Ye I was a JHB too, awesome set list!

Oh really, Bob Dylan.,. Wow, didn't know that.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## TylerD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye I was a JHB too, awesome set list!
> 
> Oh really, Bob Dylan.,. Wow, didn't know that.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


First time Bob Dylan saw Jimi play All along the watchtower, he said that THIS is how it is supposed to be played! 
Al 3 of them Legends!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

TylerD said:


> First time Bob Dylan saw Jimi play All along the watchtower, he said that THIS is how it is supposed to be played!
> Al 3 of them Legends!



Oh cool 

I haven't heard the Dylan version. I've heard a few others, and I'm biased to DMB, but man I love this version!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Interesting mashup. Katy perry, nirvana, and 2 hip hop guys
www.dailymotion.com/video/x232t7a_katy-perry-vs-nirvana-vs-b-o-b-bruno-mars-nothing-on-roar-shahar-varshal-mashups-l-af_music


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ

This floated into my recommended list...


Apparently I'm watching too many AC/DC covers. Worth the watch, the ending is awesomesauce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex




----------



## DoubleD

In the spirit of awesomeness 






and  Epic riffs though




Stay Awesome and Vape on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

DoubleD said:


> In the spirit of awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  Epic riffs though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Awesome and Vape on



Dig them! For those who have not seen the band yet. Damn sexy band, except for the 2 on the ends.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

*The Script - Superheroes*

*Shot at Alexandra township - I like this Irish Band*


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> *The Script - Superheroes*
> 
> *Shot at Alexandra township - I like this Irish Band*



Awesome music video Johan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

the end bit will get @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rowan Francis said:


> the end bit will get @johan




This guy is very good - now I also know whats beatbox


----------



## johan

Sorry but there ain't better music than this for a Friday evening:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Sorry but there ain't better music than this for a Friday evening:



Love that, but I must say, this is my vibe!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Love that, but I must say, this is my vibe!!!




Yip in my no. 10 top artists; Stevie Ray Vauhan!


----------



## johan

@TylerD. think of that; why don't we have the next (mini) Vape meet at Kippies or Club 54?


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Yip in my no. 10 top artists; Stevie Ray Vauhan!


Stevie, Hendrix, Freddie King, Albert King and BB King. Best guitarists ever!
Soul guitarists, not diarrhea guitarist. Anyone can be fast on a guitar, but not everyone have mojo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Stevie, Hendrix, Freddie King, Albert King and BB King. Best guitarists ever!
> Soul guitarists, not diarrhea guitarist. Anyone can be fast on a guitar, but not everyone have mojo!



You forgot one! Eric Clapton


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> @TylerD. think of that; why don't we have the next (mini) Vape meet at Kippies or Club 54?


That will be so awesome Johan! My home at one stage in my life was Blues Room in Sandton! Loved the place to bits!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> You forgot one! Eric Clapton


Yes, I did not mention him. He is really awesome, but the ones I mentioned is really the pioneers of blues guitar!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> That will be so awesome Johan! My home at one stage in my life was Blues Room in Sandton! Loved the place to bits!



Never been to blues room! enlighten me when I see you.


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Never been to blues room! enlighten me when I see you.


I will for sure! Best blues vibe ever!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

@johan this is the best guitarist in SA IMO! My reason I frequented Blues Room so much!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I will for sure! Best blues vibe ever!!!



Next tiny-mini vape meet at Blues Room - just to recce the venue


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> @johan this is the best guitarist in SA IMO! My reason I frequented Blues Room so much!




Yip I can chill out on ...... and Alien Visions Havana gold on that.


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Next tiny-mini vape meet at Blues Room - just to recce the venue


Will not be possible. It has closed! So sad!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Will not be possible. It has closed! So sad!



That's bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Sorry but there ain't better music than this for a Friday evening:




I love it!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

This is what happens when i cant sleep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD

@johan please watch BB King: Life of Riley

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> @johan please watch BB King: Life of Riley



Thanks, busy downloading now, but only 13 seeders on the torrent, might take a while. Someone else mentioned it to me a couple of months back, but totally forgot about it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Thanks, busy downloading now, but only 13 seeders on the torrent, might take a while. Someone else mentioned it to me a couple of months back, but totally forgot about it.


Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Volume up! PS. what Barry doesn't understand is that our boertjies eat a lot of meat because the late Bob Marley sang "_n-hungry-man-is-an-angry-man_" and we need to acidify the stomach with liters of beer and wine before we can eat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Live at 10pm tonight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Live at 10pm tonight!




I really don't know what to say  - I just don't want to be stuck in an enclosed place with these ... I don't know what!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


>




Love the last one on the list!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

My top #1 for today:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex

Just to cheer up @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thank you @Alex! I am much more cheerful now! Plus she really wants me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NickT

thekeeperza said:


>




Apart from the ramones, you sir, have won a years worth of internets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

While re-organizing my media player I came across this song and just had to look it up on youtube:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA




----------



## KimH



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

CraftyZA said:


>




Like the Nguni cow though


----------



## johan

Nice Steeley Span today for fossils like me:


----------



## CraftyZA

Nice and chilled vibes


----------



## Yiannaki

Love this song. Friday feel good music


----------



## johan

Nobody can "soothe" a lazy Sunday afternoon like Diana Krall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Johnny cash... An old favorite of mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale

a cover, of a cover, but its working for me today


----------



## Metal Liz

This kid has some mad skills

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT

Metal Liz said:


> This kid has some mad skills




I've been watching him for years. Assuming he doesn't get bored with drums, he is going to be something real special in a few years. The rate at which he has progressed is almost exponential.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Modern Song redone for @johan!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Rob Fisher said:


> Modern Song redone for @johan!




How weird is this, as i'm listening to this the original is playing on the radio hahaha

I wish i can give you a gazillion winner ratings on this one, it's an absolute winner and much nicer than the original

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Modern Song redone for @johan!




The lyrics are hilarious - Kate Davis shines!, and the music is just awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD

@NickT @Metal Liz _ thought you'll appreciate this

Always leaves me in aw!


----------



## CraftyZA

[teen age girl voice]
Omg the lyrics.... Listen to the lyrics!!!
It' like.... Omg... Its like soooo rad!!
[\teen age girl voice]


----------



## NickT

@DoubleD , nice! 

Don't get me started on drummers though. As a drummer myself, I'll start posting YouTube links all day long of people like Stewart Copeland, Gene Hoglan, Sean Reinert, Hannah Ford, Marco Pitruzzella, Raymond Herrera, Ryan Van Poederooyen, etc etc etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

hands said:


>




Not a rap fan, but must admit this guy is good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

hands said:


>




Now that is some quality rap music  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi

This Ou is Damn good!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rudi said:


>




Love this song


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## BumbleBee

I have been looking for this for a very long time, kinda hard looking for something with no idea of what it's called......

Enjoy


----------



## Silver

This song never fails to put me in a good mood

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

On special request by the members of this forum, dedicated tonight to our PIF BOSS @TylerD.

Diana Ross - We Need You:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

It's been one of _those _days...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rudi said:


> This Ou is Damn good!!!




Some more you might like 

DubFX performing Love Someone 



Mr Tom Thum is really only here to entertain you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

DoubleD said:


> Some more you might like
> 
> DubFX performing Love Someone
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Tom Thum is really only here to entertain you



bUT CAN YOU nEUS RAVE?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Oh my  Just saw the Ramfest 2014 line up and guess whos coming back for round 2!!  Yeah!!! 

First up, best damm cover ever! period! Killswitch tribute to Dio.


and

Trivium - Watch the world burn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

thekeeperza said:


>




Cobus Potgieter  Home grown prodigy


----------



## BumbleBee

Why? Because banana, that's why 
Happy Monday peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Some serious talent!!!! @johan check it out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Some serious talent!!!! @johan check it out!




Awesome voice and good cover of Feeling Good - busker of the year award from me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Feeling all acapella today 

This must be the best i have seen

@johan i dont know if this is you cup of tea but have a listen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Feeling all acapella today
> 
> This must be the best i have seen
> 
> @johan i dont know if this is you cup of tea but have a listen




Thanks kimbo, I enjoy and appreciate any good quality music, although I mostly listen to jazz and classical.


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Thanks kimbo, I enjoy and appreciate any good quality music, although I mostly listen to jazz and classical.




Best cover 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@kimbo I stlll prefer Simon * Garfunkel's version (reason; brings back good memories with a beautiful girl, whom I married a few years later and still are married to her today with the same adoration and love):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> @kimbo I stlll prefer Simon * Garfunkel's version (reason; brings back good memories with a beautiful girl, whom I married a few years later and still are married to her today with the same adoration and love):



Exactly why I like that version, not married though  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Exactly why I like that version, not married though
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



You will remember this one as well then:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> You will remember this one as well then:




@johan now you stir memories i thought dead .. ek is skoon bewoë

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## yuganp

Listening to some soul and smooth jazz while at work. Link to one of my favorite saxophone players.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

yuganp said:


> Listening to some soul and smooth jazz while at work. Link to one of my favorite saxophone players.




I just love Grover Washington, thanks for the medley yuganp!


----------



## BumbleBee

We can learn quite a bit from this chap.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


> We can learn quite a bit from this chap.....




Awesome lyrics - hit right into the hart & soul!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD

Could listen to this over and over again, day after day!


----------



## Alex

I thought they were awesome.


----------



## kimbo

Must be the ultimate love song


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NickT

Such a pretty song, and the solo that starts from about 2:53 is truly special (this coming from someone who passionately despises solos)


----------



## BumbleBee

These old guys still got it.... brand new album but still classic AC/DC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

So cute and so talented!


----------



## thekeeperza




----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alex




----------



## Arthster

One of my all time favorites and best cover ever. Wish Tarja and Nightwish would get back together again 

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> One of my all time favorites and best cover ever. Wish Tarja and Nightwish would get back together again
> 
> ​




I use to be a big Nightwish fan - saw them live beginning 2008 at Hongkou stadium, Shanghai

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

johan said:


> I use to be a big Nightwish fan - saw them live beginning 2008 at Hongkou stadium, Shanghai



I would have loved to see them live. I havnt heard anything with Floor Jansen on vocal as yet but Anette Olzen gave the band a very different sound

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Slightly cloud related:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> I would have loved to see them live. I havnt heard anything with Floor Jansen on vocal as yet but Anette Olzen gave the band a very different sound
> 
> ​




Haven't followed them much after 2010; Tarja Turenen (who left during 2005) was way better than Anette Olzon IMO as lead vocalist. Floor Jansen, if I'm correct used to be lead vocal for a Dutch band called After Forever. 

Anyhow my personal Favorite (late 90's) from Nightwish - Tarja at her best:


----------



## johan

Michaelsa said:


> Slightly cloud related:




Oh! how good was that during the 70's at a garage party (close shuffle)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Oh hell yes!. Floor actually brings back a little of Tarja, I am watching the live concert at Wacken 2013, the first couple of songs are from the Tarja days. Not as much opera as Tarja but close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

To the end of another holiday. And especially to all the anti vapes around the world, there is a special part in the song just for you.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat




----------



## Cat




----------



## Yiannaki



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's time to get back to some decent music... enough of the head banging children's music!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And something a bit more up-to-date but still very awesome! Lily really wants me!


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's time to get back to some decent music... enough of the head banging children's music!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom

TylerD said:


> View attachment 19879

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Damn this woman can sing!  Loving this song.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Old gold...


----------



## BumbleBee

Yiannaki said:


> Damn this woman can sing!  Loving this song.



Sorry bud but this is probably one of the most annoying songs on the radio these days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

How about something nice and calm to chill out to on a lazy Sunday afternoon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Happy F13 everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for a song for the Old Baalies! This is probably one of the first hit songs I remember as a kid... listening to it in the car on the way on holiday to Scottburgh on the South Coast from Salisbury!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands




----------



## BumbleBee

This looks like a good place to leave this.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Was at a Secret Soiree show last night. In someones garden. Was awesome! I gave Francois a pretty rose.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NickT

Brilliant song, brilliant video. 'Nuff said.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Epic song!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I feel like some non @Rob Fisher friendly music today  Don't listen Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

More or less same era as Blondie's song. Hope she doesn't love me as well!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> More or less same era as Blondie's song. Hope she doesn't love me as well!



I have 4 or 5 Nina Hagen lp's. Love her!!! @johan you rock big time!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

@johan , this song of Nina was the goth freak out song at The Doors in Marshalville back in the day. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Another one from those days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Geez @TylerD, I more and more wonder if you aren't my lost twin brother , though I'm undoubtedly still the one with all the looks . Nina Hagen's music and I go back along way, but we don't talk about that, I'm a gentleman now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Really enjoy them today - makes me drink faster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly

TylerD said:


> @johan , this song of Nina was the goth freak out song at The Doors in Marshalville back in the day. Lol.



Wheres the Weird Button, I cant find the Weird Button lol..... Nina is just..... odd......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FireFly

Can we do more songs per day?

Here is some serious talent out of Aaron oKeefe Foundation. Check out the rest of his students stuff, really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NickT

Whilst on the subject of Nina Hagen. Here she is with Apocalyptica doing a brilliant cover of Rammstein's, Seemann.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

NickT said:


> Whilst on the subject of Nina Hagen. Here she is with Apocalyptica doing a brilliant cover of Rammstein's, Seemann.




Nice one I didn't know of, but she still scares the shite out me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NickT

johan said:


> Nice one I didn't know of, but she still scares the shite out me.



Agreed. It's all in the eyes.

Her voice though?!?!?!?!?!? Skill!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FireFly

NickT said:


> Whilst on the subject of Nina Hagen



Nope, Still looking for the weird button... Scares me a little  I have a broad taste in music and cannot get into this. Maybe I have no Culture LOL
Interesting though. Thanks! (I think)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff




----------



## johan

Stroodlepuff said:


>




Excellent lyrics and catchy tune, but he's almost as scary as Nina Hagen


----------



## Stroodlepuff

johan said:


> Excellent lyrics and catchy tune, but he's almost as scary as Nina Hagen



I absolutely love his music though! We wnt to see him when he came to South Africa is an amazing performer aswell - Plus I've been tattooed by the same artist as he has lol! The guy that did my one tattoo did one on him when he was here (after I got mine) made me feel badass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly

Liam Lynch (Lynch World) AKA Raven Vapes...

Silly song, But if you dont want to be singing / humming this to yourself , dont watch this.... 
Been going around in my brain for a day now... Dammit...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Now "_cookies for later_" is stuck in me head, feckin lunatic

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## FireFly

johan said:


> Now "_cookies for later_" is stuck in me head, feckin lunatic



Welcome to my World... 24 Hours now been rattling in my head, and out loud LOL... Family getting annoyed ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

*Wake up its FRIDAY!!!!
*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's get ready for Tuesday!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## johan

Seeing that we all go green today, 1'st one an awesome mellow song from one of the best Irish female vocals:

(An old Irish song (many variations), basic "welcome home" song)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

a Little more upbeat (song written by Steve Earle)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

And obviously these guys can even play the "depro" out of any suicidal turd:


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rudi




----------



## Rudi




----------



## Rob Fisher

Still one of my favourite songs of the last year or two... Lily wants me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

Rob Fisher said:


> Still one of my favourite songs of the last year or two... Lily wants me!



lol seems like you found the name of a future Reo there Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rudi said:


> lol seems like you found the name of a future Reo there Rob



Lily has been with me for some time already!  Lily is the White SL LP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi

Rob Fisher said:


> Lily has been with me for some time already!  Lily is the White SL LP.
> 
> View attachment 23539


OH nice!! My bad


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Rudi said:


>




Doesn't matter who plays it, it still one of the best party starters but I still think, first Thin Lizzy's and second U2's live version are still better .

​

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Like listening to the man himself. Wow.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=108&v=xrYP2QqQ5wo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Like listening to the man himself. Wow.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=108&v=xrYP2QqQ5wo



Love it, the Redemption Song - original acoustic version by Bob Marley still on of my all time favorites.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

One of the best guitarist:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> One of the best guitarist:



And what a song!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT

johan said:


> Love it, the Redemption Song - original acoustic version by Bob Marley still on of my all time favorites.



Johnny Cash and Joe Strummer covering Redemption Song. Stunning!!!!!!!

Johnny and Joe, both legends that are sorely missed.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan

Nothing like good jazz and an ice cold real beer (sorry castle light fans) on a lazy Friday afternoon:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

If cute Norah is too mellow for ye, these guys are more lively (I had the privilege too see them live in a cold wet Dublin beginning 2007):


----------



## Rudi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Old favorite, reminder of my last camp:

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@annemarievdh has this stuck in my head now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

kimbo said:


>



If you like the guitar @kimbo check this out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

@Genosmate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

kimbo said:


> @Genosmate



Jeez they can play.......bought a guitar a month or so back and I'm battling!


----------



## kimbo

Genosmate said:


> Jeez they can play.......bought a guitar a month or so back and I'm battling!


I can only play youtube vids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> @Genosmate



WOW!!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

thekeeperza said:


>




Lekka Rock n' Roll

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

One of my favourites from younger days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

VAPE ANTHEM



*TIMES OF GRACE*

*Strength In Numbers Lyrics*



As we live in these dark days
Filled with violence, opposition and hate

There lies a place of saving grace
Protected in the hearts of the humble
The faithful, the ones

Who choose the path
Of resistance to protest
Protect, save
Proclaim our lives lived not in vain

In flesh, in spirit eternal
One love, one truth, one destiny

One love
(One love)
One truth
(One truth)
One destiny

Arise and be triumphant
No rest until all is fulfilled
Our roots must balance our branches
Be vigilant in truth and love
(In truth and love)

There is a strength in numbers
We must unite mankind
There is a strength in numbers
Our faith lies deep inside

(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(So)
So we must come together

(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(But)
But we will live forever

Babylon's method of deception
So devious the strong are swayed
(So devious, the strong are swayed)

There is a strength in numbers
We must unite mankind
There is a strength in numbers
Our faith lies deep inside

(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(So)
So we must come together

(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(But)
But we will live forever

One love, one truth
One love, one truth

One love
(One love)
One truth
(One truth)
One destiny
(Yeah)

There is a strength in numbers
We must unite mankind
There is a strength in numbers
Our faith lies deep inside

(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(So)
So we must come together

(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(But)
But we will live forever

May the sun shine upon you
And bless your inner light
And may you find true peace

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

How unfortunate relating to South Africa, but hey it gets me in the mood for the weekend at least:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

More lighthearted but it gets me feet a-tapping:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

... and of me old favorites (the last one I promise):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

Loving the Irish theme there @johan 
im half irish so right up my street

Here is a local band


Drummer was in school with me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Rudi said:


> Loving the Irish theme there @johan
> im half irish so right up my street
> 
> Here is a local band
> 
> 
> Drummer was in school with me




Yip I understand you 100%


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


>




Oh! I just love them, pity this Dutch group disassembled (friendly) and don't exist anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Oh! I just love them, pity this Dutch group disassembled (friendly) and don't exist anymore.



This one @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Last one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> This one @johan




Oh! that French pronunciation of me real name just makes me jello and .....


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Last one




Keep them coming, I enjoy Danie Klein's voice anytime (correction: I said Dutch earlier, they were actually a Belgium [Flemish] band)].

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Heard this in Kill Bill the first time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I like your taste of music @kimbo - great memories this particular song, but from different artists (Sonny & Cher I think).


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> I like your taste of music @kimbo - great memories this particular song, but from different artists (Sonny & Cher I think).



Thank you @johan i live for music, yea Cher did the original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Thank you @johan i live for music, yea Cher did the original.



Great then I am going to dedicate my old time favorite to you (no funny hidden agendas of coarse ):

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Great then I am going to dedicate my old time favorite to you (no funny hidden agendas of coarse ):



Thank you @johan love Sunny and Cher

This is also one of those french songs that stir something deep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> Thank you @johan love Sunny and Cher
> 
> This is also one of those french songs that stir something deep




Geez @kimbo I won't be surprised if we compare music that we sit with the same LP's  - 10 to 1 you also have all of Diana Krall's music.


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Geez @kimbo I won't be surprised if we compare music that we sit with the same LP's  - 10 to 1 you also have all of Diana Krall's music.



I grew up as cd's came in but i skipped that and have a small house full of mp3's and my favorite songs i download the .FLAC file. Yes i have quite a few of her's  beautiful woman like that and she has a velvet voice, who can miss her 
I love music you can sit down and listen to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

kimbo said:


> I grew up as cd's came in but i skipped that and have a small house full of mp3's and my favorite songs i download the .FLAC file. Yes i have quite a few of her's  beautiful woman like that and she has a velvet voice, who can miss her
> I love music you can sit down and listen to



My ultimate favorite of Diana Krall:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> My ultimate favorite of Diana Krall:



Wile i listen to your song, here is something a bit younger i like as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> My ultimate favorite of Diana Krall:



If i see a woman behind a piano i think of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Much better music finally... Katie is so hot and so small! Saw her live in Durbs... was in the front row....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Much better music finally... Katie is so hot and so small! Saw her live in Durbs... was in the front row....


I think we must get a jealous button as well

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow this girl is pretty hot!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Love this version. Nazareth did an awesome cover of this Roy Orbison original, but this is a close second in my book

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## yuganp

Listening to some soft music on a Monday night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD




----------



## TylerD




----------



## TylerD




----------



## johan

LOL @TylerD what happened to your music taste? I suggest you seriously up your nic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> LOL @TylerD what happened to your music taste? I suggest you seriously up your nic


I'm thinking the same thing @johan . Lol.
For some reason I just love the shred music on youtube.


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> I'm thinking the same thing @johan . Lol.
> For some reason I just love the shred music on youtube.



I don't think I am going to brave 0 nic ever

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

So @johan , I'm on 3mg again. 

I bought a Melody Gardot record yesterday and, I'm really enjoying her music and cleanliness of her music. A good system does her justice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

O, and shes beautiful!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudi

Bachelors Party Weekend is finally here

Weekend theme song:


Saturday is gna be an epic day! wish you all could have joined in on the fun...
im gna be 
Hangover 4.0 here i come

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> O, and shes beautiful!




Awesome voice as well. I only know of her via my wife's neurology research in that Melody Gardot is well known for her influence in promoting music in its ability to help reconnect neural pathways in the brain, improve speech ability, and lift general spirits etc.

I love this one of her as well (excellent jazz no.):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Awesome voice as well. I only know of her via my wife's neurology research in that Melody Gardot is well known for her influence in promoting music in its ability to help reconnect neural pathways in the brain, improve speech ability, and lift general spirits etc.
> 
> I love this one of her as well (excellent jazz no.):



Very nice!

I watched her clip of how she got hit by a car and the processes following that. Very interesting indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I watched her clip of how she got hit by a car and the processes following that. Very interesting indeed!



Nice summary of her life, music, etc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melody_Gardot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT

When I'm feeling moo, I find the best way to get out of it is to listen to moo songs.

There's no official video for this song, but this guy did a good job of making his own.

Such a stunning piece of music that keeps building and building on itself, complimented by miserable lyrics sung beautifully.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

NickT said:


> When I'm feeling moo, I find the best way to get out of it is to listen to moo songs.
> 
> There's no official video for this song, but this guy did a good job of making his own.
> 
> Such a stunning piece of music that keeps building and building on itself, complimented by miserable lyrics sung beautifully.



One of my best bands ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT

TylerD said:


> One of my best bands ever!



Agreed, and OK Computer comfortably sits somewhere in my top 10 albums of all time, across all genres.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

My go to record to test my system if I get new stuff. Rated 2nd best album of all time after Dark side of the moon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT

Obviously critics, fans and ratings are subjective, but yes, as a complete piece of work, OK Computer really IS that special. I've yet to meet someone who although might not enjoy it, will not agree that it's exceptionally well written, well performed and original. 

Justifiable kudos!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

For the blues "snobs" haven't found anyone that topples *Joe Bonamassa*

i.e: **

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This girls voice OMG!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> This girls voice OMG!!!




I love her! I have her CD... you can't listen to her whole CD at once but her songs dotted in a playlist are awesome!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> I love her! I have her CD... you can't listen to her whole CD at once but her songs dotted in a playlist are awesome!



I get so stuck watching these videos lol have found a few people who I love in them


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I get so stuck watching these videos lol have found a few people who I love in them



OK if you liked Bella then I have a few more I really enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> OK if you liked Bella then I have a few more I really enjoy!




I love Janet Devlin aswell she has such an amazing voice!!!! Theres a girl named Paige Turley aswell so many!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another one of my favourites! Lucy has done pretty well after X Factor... she has been on Broadway in a couple of live shows and she is also a model as well!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And another one who's CD I have bought recently off iTunes as well!



And her original audition song she wrote herself...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

An awesome rendition of a Queen song... goosebumps stuff!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Another one...




She's also one of my favorites such an awesome voice!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> An awesome rendition of a Queen song... goosebumps stuff!




Wow!!!


----------



## Viper_SA

This will be me one day, lol


----------



## Justin223

Perfect way to start a long weekend.


----------



## Dirge

Think we need some of this up in here 

Skip to 2:00 if you want to go straight to the music.


----------



## Viper_SA

Probably one of my all time favorites


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

first acapella band i loved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Cant find a lot of this band, i use to listen to this the last few month of school


----------



## hands

@Rob Fisher and @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Classic @hands!


----------



## NickT

I love this band passionately. Musically uncomplicated but perfectly written with a lovely full sound which is a feat on its own, considering they only consist of piano and drums (for the most part). Accompanied by whitty, sarcastic and clever lyrics.

Such a shame they decided to hang it up.




Sadly the video for the last song, Sing, has been shortened by at least a minute and lyrics have been censored terribly.


----------



## hands

Bob Ross the legend


----------



## Viper_SA

Just felt like this today suddenly..... Brings back some shyte cool memories


----------



## RevnLucky7

Makes me want to move my dancing feet...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

*It's Friday - Dean Brody feat. Great Big Sea*​
​


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I LOVE ELLIE GOULDING!!! Perfect music to listen to while doing final VapeCon prep

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick

I have a six year old, so this is the song of the day in our house

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I LOVE ELLIE GOULDING!!! Perfect music to listen to while doing final VapeCon prep




Ellie ROCKS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dirge




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## johan




----------



## Alex

*Roundtable Rival - Lindsey Stirling*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## acorn

Artist: Needtobreathe
Album: The Reckoning


----------



## baksteen8168

Artist : Within Temtation
Album : Hydra - Bonus Disc
Song : Radioactive (imagine Dragons Cover)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> Artist : Within Temtation
> Album : Hydra - Bonus Disc
> Song : Radioactive (imagine Dragons Cover)



Does not look like this is the vid for the song, but who cares? Song kicks ass and the eye candy ain't to bad either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge

baksteen8168 said:


> Artist : Within Temtation
> Album : Hydra - Bonus Disc
> Song : Radioactive (imagine Dragons Cover)



Not too bad, like this cover more though:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

_"*Walk*" is a song by American__rock__band__Foo Fighters__, released as the second single from their seventh studio album __Wasting Light__. It was written by__Dave Grohl__and co-produced by__Butch Vig__. (Wikipedia)_


----------



## johan

I love these school kids version:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dirge

johan said:


> I love these school kids version:




That is nice. Who here likes Tool?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Never knew of Tool's existence @Dirge - thanks.


----------



## DarkSide



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Awolnation - sail

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dirge

johan said:


> Never knew of Tool's existence @Dirge - thanks.



You're very welcome. That video is just a cover though. The original might be a bit of an acquired taste

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dirge



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands

for those who love playing with vinyl

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Dirge said:


>




Can I read between the lines or am I garbing at straws.


----------



## Dirge

annemarievdh said:


> Can I read between the lines or am I garbing at straws.



Whoops, I missed this reply completely. There were some lines, and you could read between them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge




----------



## Dirge




----------



## johan

Chilled Sunday afternoon and just enjoy Sinead O'Connor at her best singing in Gailge (or wrongly refered to as Gaelic): Oro Se do Bheatha Bhaile (you are welcome home)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

You did the Irish thing! So let's do the SA thing now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> You did the Irish thing! So let's do the SA thing now...




Oh! she's a beaut!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Redeemer

@DarkSide

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dirge




----------



## Redeemer

@Dirge Awesome band!
To add to it, and scare some people a bit, here's another one from them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

To all your Metal Heads...something different

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge




----------



## NickT

acorn said:


> To all your Metal Heads...something different




Here's something even more different. 

Cynic. They're pretty hard to pigeon hole with the music being a mix of Death, prog rock, prog jazz and more. Their musical credentials and skills are mind blowing(imho). 

Not forgetting this song is 22 years old. They were, at the time, soooooooo far ahead of the rest of the metal world.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dirge

acorn said:


> To all your Metal Heads...something different




If you're referring to the Christian Rock/Metal bands. I'm more of an ABR kinda guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

NickT said:


> Here's something even more different.
> 
> Cynic. They're pretty hard to pigeon hole with the music being a mix of Death, prog rock, prog jazz and more. Their musical credentials and skills are mind blowing(imho).
> 
> Not forgetting this song is 22 years old. They were, at the time, soooooooo far ahead of the rest of the metal world.




I feel you man, that's not for me though


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

baksteen8168 said:


>



Not on par with yours, but cool nonetheless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Dirge said:


> Not on par with yours, but cool nonetheless



Love the way his fingers dance on the fretboard.

Reminds me of Dragonforce - Not as quick but still technical.


----------



## baksteen8168

Forum does not want me to embed this - But Power Metal / Speed Metal fans should check it out. (and others to see how quick these guys play - the precision is mind blowing  )

Dragonforce - Heroes of our Time

https://fbcdn-video-e-a.akamaihd.ne..._=1437561569_78d18f7e195c379d1c24ce64a5b46968

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

And for those that don't want to watch the whole thing - Check the above clip at around 0:38 for double bass madness and at around 1:58 for some EPIC guitar work!


----------



## Dirge

baksteen8168 said:


> Love the way his fingers dance on the fretboard.
> 
> Reminds me of Dragonforce - Not as quick but still technical.


Yeah, I agree.

Here's the other guitarist


----------



## Dirge

@baksteen8168


----------



## acorn

A good old favourite, cover by Canasta of Major Tom by Peter Schilling , unfortunately amateur live footage...


----------



## Rob Fisher

I just love Lily Allen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Dirge said:


> @baksteen8168



Video not playing. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## baksteen8168

Something "rustig" for Sunday 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## Dirge

baksteen8168 said:


> Video not playing.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.



Hmm, that was a playlist I linked. Try this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

baksteen8168 said:


> Something "rustig" for Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.




Sure why not, something rustig  :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Oh! this did me good - bring back some schweet memories @kimbo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dirge



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Won't be everyones cup of tea, but


----------



## acorn




----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


>



Thanks bee I forgot about this one.No pun intended

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

CraftyZA said:


> Some George Harrison (the ex Beatle) - pisces fish.
> This has got to be one of my old time favorites! Can never get tired of this tune!



Good ol' George, have you watched the bio "Living in the material world"? Pretty cool.


----------



## Dirge




----------



## Genosmate

Now I don't mind Michael Buble,but he's got work to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge




----------



## hands




----------



## n0ugh7_zw

this is whats reverberating in my skull at the moment. Kinda got a very bitter sweet vibe to it

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Have not posted here in a while....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's go back nearly 50 years! Still a good song! Mini Skirts Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> Mini Skirts Baby!


hot video for its time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge




----------



## hands

for all the bedroom dj's and those who have a appreciation of what dj's do


----------



## Gazzacpt

hands said:


> for all the bedroom dj's and those who have a appreciation of what dj's do



Serious, serious skills right there. I just managed 3 decks 4 flummoxed me. That setup is sick and not a pc in sight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

Gazzacpt said:


> Serious, serious skills right there. I just managed 3 decks 4 flummoxed me. That setup is sick and not a pc in sight.


skill level Asian. some lovely gear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

For @Marzuq 



I know you can't watch it at work but you can catch it later


----------



## Dirge




----------



## DoubleD

My friends made a new video, thought you guys would enjoy it


----------



## DoubleD

And while I'm at it,

Here's my bro Kahiki from Rarotonga, from the days when I was still living the dream in the Cook Islands, miss that place every day.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Some smooth tunes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For me it's a case of this song!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dirge




----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dirge




----------



## Stroodlepuff

Any LIVE fans here?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Stroodlepuff said:


> Any LIVE fans here?



One of my favourite bands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Stroodlepuff said:


> Any LIVE fans here?



Saw them in DBN wih the first tour to SA. Love them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Stroodlepuff said:


> Any LIVE fans here?



Love this song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge




----------



## Dirge




----------



## Rudi

Worst vape week of my life... this song just fits in


----------



## Rudi

Gotta love Covers!!


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Trent Reznor turned 50 this year


----------



## Alex




----------



## Necris



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

*Africa (acoustic Toto cover) - Mike Massé and Jeff Hall*


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


>



Always a good song, regardless of who performs it


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee




----------



## BumbleBee

but this.....


----------



## kimbo

.Still love this one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dirge




----------



## kimbo




----------



## Andre

For classical music lovers:

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/em...ntrols=0&;s howinfo=0> Eine kleine Nachtmusik

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> For classical music lovers:
> 
> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/UDXUDehUgIQ?rel=0&;controls=0&;s howinfo=0> Eine kleine Nachtmusik


Yoh! I wasn't expecting that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox

BumbleBee said:


> Yoh! I wasn't expecting that!


rate winner if you watched that more than once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Eequinox said:


> rate winner if you watched that more than once


hahaha, you got me


----------



## Eequinox

BumbleBee said:


> hahaha, you got me


agreed pity i could only rate it winner 1x think i watched that 4 times hehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> For classical music lovers:
> 
> https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/UDXUDehUgIQ?rel=0&;controls=0&;s howinfo=0> Eine kleine Nachtmusik


@Andre if the mood hits me i am more Bach fan like this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

Good morning, rise up and shine...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Coz it's Friday, and it's almost home time


----------



## kimbo




----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dirge




----------



## TheLongTwitch

Wacky Wednesday music for the mid week work blues.
...Not sure why, but this song always brings a smile!


----------



## Dirge




----------



## PeterHarris

ok so these songs may be before my time, but my mom always used to listed to them, and i love them.

sadly i lost all her Cd's. - but i am in bliss at this moment ..... 

tis is when music was still music








o my i am having a ball

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Wyvern




----------



## Dirge




----------



## Alex



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Alex

1000 musicians play Learn to Fly by Foo Fighters to ask Dave Grohl to come and play in Cesena, Italy.
This is Rockin'1000 - Cesena 26.7.2015

1000 musicisti suonano Learn to Fly dei Foo Fighters per chiedere a Dave Grohl di venire a suonare a Cesena.
Tutto questo è Rockin'1000 - Romagna calling the Foo Fighters - e si è tenuto il 26 luglio 2015 proprio a Cesena.

Directed by Anita Rivaroli and Alberto Viavattene

DREAMER
Fabio Zaffagnini


His response

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


>



Say what you want but Freddy Mercury is a legend

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dirge




----------



## acorn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

acorn said:


>




That video kinda reminded me of this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Dirge said:


> That video kinda reminded me of this:



Interesting, that explains: Music = E(motion), nice find


----------



## Dirge




----------



## acorn




----------



## Viper_SA

A bit more of a vocal showcase....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dirge




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

Great performance for an SA band


----------



## Silver

PeterHarris said:


> ok so these songs may be before my time, but my mom always used to listed to them, and i love them.
> 
> sadly i lost all her Cd's. - but i am in bliss at this moment .....
> 
> tis is when music was still music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o my i am having a ball




@PeterHarris , super videos, thanks
Fond memories too on my side. 
These were not before my time - 
Real music, I agree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

I love Stevie Nicks almost as much as Dianne Krall - here's Stevie's latest:


----------



## kimbo

Well well i did not expect this nice cover from her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## kimbo




----------



## Viper_SA

Just about my favorite band of all time. Album scheduled to release soon, this is the title track and pre-release

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

This was big on the disco floors in the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

We should have this as our 'forum theme song' 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Sound of silence cover. Best cover yet!
Just won this cd a week ago 


Cannot. Stop. Listening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex




----------



## JacoV




----------



## Dirge




----------



## Dirge




----------



## Viper_SA

Oh, how I want to be a back-up singer right now.....


----------



## Viper_SA

t's just been one of _those_ days...


----------



## Eequinox

CraftyZA said:


> Sound of silence cover. Best cover yet!
> Just won this cd a week ago
> 
> 
> Cannot. Stop. Listening.



i just discovered this song lol and wow came here to post it and found you did it already


----------



## Eequinox

CraftyZA said:


> Sound of silence cover. Best cover yet!
> Just won this cd a week ago
> 
> 
> Cannot. Stop. Listening.




http://www.superstarmagazine.com/wa...garfunkels-the-sound-of-silence-by-disturbed/


----------



## BWS

CraftyZA said:


> Sound of silence cover. Best cover yet!
> Just won this cd a week ago
> 
> 
> Cannot. Stop. Listening.



Crafty !! My old audiophile friend  Fancy seeing you here.

Allow me to impart some musical genius to the rest of this forum as well

This is out early next year, I've pre-ordered already


----------



## CraftyZA

BWS said:


> Crafty !! My old audiophile friend  Fancy seeing you here.
> 
> Allow me to impart some musical genius to the rest of this forum as well
> 
> This is out early next year, I've pre-ordered already



My my. What a small world. Have not been on avf for ages! Will listen to that after my swim. Too hot too sleep now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo




----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


>




Thanks @kimbo... nice find... bought her song and her CD!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

From the days when SA music was still cool, I wonder how we got to Jurie Els from this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Had to add this one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest

acorn said:


> Had to add this one...



Oh wow, haven't heard this in ages.


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## NickT

So, so incredibly sad. Sleep well, Ziggy.


----------



## CraftyZA

#RipDavidBowie



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

my song for the day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

@Metal Liz 

Long time no see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

kimbo said:


> @Metal Liz
> 
> Long time no see



Yeah it's been quite some time hey. I've been lurking in the shadows, @Rob Fisher helped me to get back on, I forgot my password hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Metal Liz said:


> Yeah it's been quite some time hey. I've been lurking in the shadows, @Rob Fisher helped me to get back on, I forgot my password hahaha


hahahah welcome back gurl, nice song btw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Dirge said:


>



Caught QOTSA this summer loved em'


----------



## kev mac

NickT said:


> So, so incredibly sad. Sleep well, Ziggy.



I was lucky to have seen him 4 times,truly a giant.We'll not see the likes of him again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Theme for the day!! What a great day this has turned out to be!


----------



## Dirge

kev mac said:


> Caught QOTSA this summer loved em'



Luckyyyyyyyyy. Wish they would swing by SA sometime, would love to see them live.


----------



## Dirge




----------



## CraftyZA

Metal Liz said:


> my song for the day




when that song plays...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> when that song plays...



+2 @CraftyZA 
Awesome pic and way of describing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I'll be honest... Stole it from twitter.
Shamelessly



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> I'll be honest... Stole it from twitter.
> Shamelessly
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doesnt matter!
Its the right pic for the right moment 

I was playing @Metal Liz 's song while scrolling down and then saw your post
My arm hairs were doing exactly the same

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA

Silver said:


> Doesnt matter!
> Its the right pic for the right moment
> 
> I was playing @Metal Liz 's song while scrolling down and then saw your post
> My arm hairs were doing exactly the same


I was lucky enough to win the cd in a comp that was run by simfy africa. Would never have known about it. Cd even sat for 3 weeks next to the hifi before i tried it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> I was lucky enough to win the cd in a comp that was run by simfy africa. Would never have known about it. Cd even sat for 3 weeks next to the hifi before i tried it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome
I was listening on my iPad with its little speaker
Can only imagine what the CD must sound like on a proper HIFI


----------



## CraftyZA

Silver said:


> Awesome
> I was listening on my iPad with its little speaker
> Can only imagine what the CD must sound like on a proper HIFI


Pitty you are not in centurion.
Harmon/kardon cd player
Monitor audio rs6
1st stage amp with valves
Second stage nap250 clone
Not a bad way to listen to music.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

CraftyZA said:


> Pitty you are not in centurion.
> Harmon/kardon cd player
> Monitor audio rs6
> 1st stage amp with valves
> Second stage nap250 clone
> Not a bad way to listen to music.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I dont have the foggiest clue what that all means @CraftyZA - but i will assume its top of the range hifi gear. Who knows when i will be in centurion next - i may just call on you for 4 minutes of hair raising

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ten Songs you didn't know were cover songs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Alex said:


>



I don't know what to make of that,but good pipes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

My song of the day, dedicated to the epic weekend behind me


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow @Metal Liz your choice of music has improved dramatically since you came back home!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow @Metal Liz your choice of music has improved dramatically since you came back home!


hahaha Rob it must be because now that I'm a homeowner I had to grow up a bit, new circle of friends, doing fun things, like tubing and kneeboarding instead of sitting in a metal pub from morning to night on the weekends hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Effjh



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

RIP Legend Glenn Fray

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CraftyZA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

WoW nice cover



@BumbleBee , @Metal Liz this might be up you ally

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Seeing that it's Friday!


----------



## Metal Liz

I absolutely love this band  Happy Friday everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

My goodness @Andre, that is quite incredible
Those kids are gonna be superstars one day if they choose to
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Seeing children perform like that puts a knot in my throat. Every. Single. Time. 
My parents did not have the money for music lessons for every child. I missed it. I'm going to make sure both my kids gets the foundation at the very least, so if they choose, they can make music. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CraftyZA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

This song has been stuck in my head for the past three weeks


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## foGGyrEader

Jack Parow keeps getting better, dig his new single.


----------



## G-Step

Not gonna say much... besides... the fact..that.. Maynard is the Matriarch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Some Sunday afternoon blues...Gary Moore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Heard this today, I love the original, this is the first cover that gave me goosebumps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Wanted to post another military song, Steppenwolf - Three Stripes, but it's not on Youtube


----------



## MorneW

Easy listening Sunday:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Khan83

Really touches the heart

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Khan83

Never knew these guys were Safricans . Kind of makes you proud doesnt it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo




----------



## CraftyZA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn




----------



## acorn




----------



## CraftyZA

2 for 1 special. The cd versions are marginally better.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA

There's nothing worse than having a Cranberries song stuck in your heeeaaad, in your heeeaaaaad, zombie, zombie, ah-AH, ah-AH, ah-AH, ah-AH!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Cool thread. I love starting my day with some Juice hehehehe....


----------



## NewOobY

seems like I am the only person here that likes future/deep house 
So I tried to find one with a nice girl, so if you don't appreciate the music at least you can appreciate the girl


----------



## PeterHarris

this is the 1st song in a long time to actually give me goosebumps....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

okay more future house - it a revolution guys . Another thing you have to listen until the bass drops at least happens in the first 50s  <-- This is like the chorus of normal songs. Guys you don't understand how hard it is to find a song that contains some eye candy. But here it is enjoy.


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## kimbo

It starts kinda girly but once it hits the chorus it just does something


----------



## NewOobY

Another freaking amazing FH track, love this stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

CraftyZA said:


> There's nothing worse than having a Cranberries song stuck in your heeeaaad, in your heeeaaaaad, zombie, zombie, ah-AH, ah-AH, ah-AH, ah-AH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nothing worse you say? I have "A Girl Worth Fighting For" from Disney's Mulan stuck in my head today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

CraftyZA said:


> There's nothing worse than having a Cranberries song stuck in your heeeaaad, in your heeeaaaaad, zombie, zombie, ah-AH, ah-AH, ah-AH, ah-AH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Stosta said:


> Nothing worse you say? I have "A Girl Worth Fighting For" from Disney's Mulan stuck in my head today.



i see your "Zombie" and "A Girl Worth Fighting For" and i raise you this...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MorneW

Easy listening Sunday...


----------



## MorneW




----------



## MorneW




----------



## Dirge



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*Never gonna give you up*
Rick Astley

Lol, its weird when you listen to "golden oldies" on a Sunday morning on 702 and most of the songs are your favourites from a while back 

I remember fondly listening to this song as a teenager. Gosh, where has the time gone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

The Rick Astley hit song "Never gonna give you up." 
came out 28 yrs ago. 1987. I also remember it like it was yesterday. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo




----------



## Stroodlepuff




----------



## kimbo

When that intro to Sweet Child Of Mine starts (at about 3 min) it puts a lump in my throat, what awesome memories

@Spydro please tell me you went


----------



## kimbo

What a band, WoW


----------



## CraftyZA

Just thought i would stir things up just a little bit 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

CraftyZA said:


> Just thought i would stir things up just a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Made me think of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

kimbo said:


> Made me think of this



BTW that lead guitarist knows his stuff (@johan i think you will appreciate this)


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Terrible words, and a very creepy video! But it puts me in a good mood instantly...just ignore the words!


----------



## Dirge



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

I'm on a Bieber trip lately. That new album is gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

brotiform said:


> I'm on a Bieber trip lately. That new album is gold.


You forgot the...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dirge




----------



## brotiform

Dance Gavin Dance - The robot with human hair pt4.

"Hang on ,hang on , don't lose composure now.
Hang on , hang on , girl don't be so difficult come here let's get physical"


----------



## thekeeperza




----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dirge



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## zadiac




----------



## brotiform

Grieves - Vice Grip


----------



## Rob Fisher

Song for Friday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge




----------



## n0ugh7_zw




----------



## Nailedit77

Best song ever!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo




----------



## kimbo

Sickboy77 said:


> Best song ever!!!




@Sickboy77 did you ever go to Station at DBN station?


----------



## Nailedit77

kimbo said:


> @Sickboy77 did you ever go to Station at DBN station?


Yip, mates and myself were there every weekend


----------



## Nailedit77

Still one of the best songs ever!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Sickboy77 said:


> Yip, mates and myself were there every weekend



That was the best club ever, was there also just about every weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Sickboy77 said:


> Still one of the best songs ever!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirge

Vintage 2005


----------



## Spydro




----------



## kimbo

I know the other cover by them but first time i hear this 2014 version

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jan

kimbo said:


> I know the other cover by them but first time i hear this 2014 version



I prefer their first version but this one is still pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

kimbo said:


> I know the other cover by them but first time i hear this 2014 version



honestly the extra instrumentals spoils it. i dont like this version AT ALL.
the lack of instrumentals in the recent cover ties in with the title/theme of the song....


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dirge

New Chevelle single


----------



## brotiform

CKY Shock & Terror :


----------



## Effjh



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StevenToast

I LOVE THIS SONG. 5/4 timing FTW!!!


----------



## StevenToast

I couldn't resist a bit of shameless self promotion here too. I hope you guys don't mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform




----------



## Viper_SA

kimbo said:


> I know the other cover by them but first time i hear this 2014 version




Honestly, this sounds like a sad attemp to me. They still don't come close to the Disturbed version of the song. Seen Awakening live a few times, nowhere near as good as studio stuff.


----------



## CraftyZA

Once upon a time, a long time ago there was a mini craftyza in highscool, and this was one of his favorites. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA

Rediscovered them
Dead Sara



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

Totally loving, Wolf Alice at the moment.


----------



## method1



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Was busy listening to this and getting pumped for the day  thought I would share!




Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Henx

Today im feeling some Trivium - In Waves

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Because Janet Devlin!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

And another one just for @Ollie , such a cool song thanks for introducing me to it haha


----------



## Alex




----------



## acorn

Thanks to the current Renault Kadjar ad, I discovered this nice Swedish duo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Still think this is one of SA's best songs


----------



## Spydro




----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform

Robin Schulz - Prayer

currently on his remix of Bandit - Rather Be


----------



## brotiform

We came as Romans


----------



## brotiform

It's that kind of day....


----------



## stratus

The Crying Tree of Mercury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Woot


----------



## NickT




----------



## Jan

Something different. Not sure if it's been posted yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Epic!! Nice one @Jan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform




----------



## brotiform

Architects to get this Thursday going :


----------



## Nailedit77

Still one of my favourite songs ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## kimbo




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Jan




----------



## brotiform

Epic way to start my Friday :


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

1978 was a great year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

2003 was pretty dam good as well! Not sure what she is singing about but it's a great song!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Rob Fisher said:


> 2003 was pretty dam good as well! Not sure what she is singing about but it's a great song!



**
*http://lyricstranslate.com/en/j039en-ai-marre-im-fed.html*
*I'm fed up*
Versions: #1#2
I have soft skin
In my bubble bath
I bedabble myself
I'm cracking up about it
My goldfish fish
In my bubble bath
I'm wrapping him up
I tell him:

I don't have a problem
I'm just being lazy
I'm not feeling unwell
I'm just being lazy
In water I'm bathing
That's important
I'm feeling at ease the way things are

My skin is soft
In my bubble bath
I'm lazing around in the shadow
of bombs
Everything is a pleasure
Obidient offenses
I'm making a list of things that annoy me

I'm fed up with people who are always whining
Who roll at only 2 miles per hour
Who are comlaining and who are stuck
On the idea of a fixed idea
I'm fed up with those who keep nagging
Useless terrorists
Who keep painting everything black
Who call me a hypocrite
I'm fed up with the big sister
Who complains about everything and who keeps crying
Fed up with rain, fed up with courgettes
Which make me throw up under my blanket
I'm fed up with cynics
And near saffron meadows
I'm fed up with being fed up

I have soft skin
In my bubble bath
No seismic vibrations
I'm relaxing
And I'm unwinding
In my bubble kingdom
There's only one catch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> 2003 was pretty dam good as well! Not sure what she is singing about but it's a great song!



I vote for 2014

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Have a wonderful chilled weekend all ecigssa vapers...


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock

Here are some eyes for you @Rob Fisher


Also see her version of Californication by Red Hot Chili Peppers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Warlock said:


> Here are some eyes for you @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> Also see her version of Californication by Red Hot Chillies




I really enjoy Janet Devlin @Warlock... I routed for her to win X Factor... never had a chance to study her eyes like in this video... She has come a long way since her shy days on X Factor UK!

Thanks for this!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Seems like in my more refined age, i'm starting to appreciate some of my own language's music haha
Heard this on the radio the other day and actually really like it! SHOCK HORROR @Rob Fisher you don't need any earplugs for this one hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> Seems like in my more refined age, i'm starting to appreciate some of my own language's music haha
> Heard this on the radio the other day and actually really like it! SHOCK HORROR @Rob Fisher you don't need any earplugs for this one hahaha




I do need ear plugs @Metal Liz... Metal, Afrikaans Folk and Country and Western all need ear plugs... except for the Tennis Balle and snooker balle song... love that one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder

Seem I have found a gem, thank you guys


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Warlock

You either love him or hate him, but you can’t ignore him anymore.

Nobel Laureate Literature 2016

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher love Janet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

OMG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warlock

Lol @kimbo I see we have a convert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza




----------



## Khan83

Note to self . Catch a Rammstein concert before I die......or before they do

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## NickT

In honor of the awesome news that, The Pixies, will be at Carnival City on the 18th of March!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Thanks to @Andre I cant get this out of my head



Andre said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

GregF said:


> Thanks to @Andre I cant get this out of my head


Hehe, and I cannot get the juice out of my hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo




----------



## Daniel

We all are into music I hope so what is your choice of song? 

Currently listening to Pearl Jam Vitalogy one of their best albums IMO challenges everything they used to be and a last brutal exposure of Eddie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh

Also a PJ fan, and everything from that era like Soundgarden, Silverchair, Smashing Pumpkins etc.

My all time favs are Clutch though, they have been at it for years now and still stay true to the real essence of rock n roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Bassist finds harmonica....
Freaks out like only a Bassist can!

Digging it


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie

I'm eagerly awaiting the new album



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Taytay

@GerritVisagie, I wish they would come to SA again. That new album is looking like yet another winner


----------



## NickT

My taste in music is relatively varied, as can be witnessed in my lastfm profile http://www.last.fm/user/Charientist

I've been spending a lot of time around the punk/ska/hardcore world lately.....

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

15-year-old jams out to a Led Zeppelin classic, puts her own spin on "Whole Lotta Love"




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## GregF

These bloody coconuts...thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Just thought I would take this thread under the sea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands

Cody Frost

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Sexy as hell!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Viper_SA said:


> Sexy as hell!!!



Oooh Semblant

Not bad

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Michaelsa

One from the old days


----------



## BioHAZarD

Death metal FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...kIGjAA&usg=AFQjCNGXCkGIuvnMXNTVXWGWrgkBOfRioQ

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

Rolling through the streets of Braamfontein, AC DC - Back in Black thundering out the speakers, vaping in a very manly way on my Guava ejuice



Gosh, could I be any more hard core?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

One of their better albums ...... Metallica - Hardwired…To Self-Destruct

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Love this


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## Daniel

GerritVisagie said:


> Love this



Such a good band .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sideshow said:


>


----------



## Sideshow

BioHAZarD said:


>





MELO-DEAAAAATH! \m/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Bringing things down a notch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Probably one of the best covers I've heard in a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...kIGjAA&usg=AFQjCNHLSPeXNhgI1wKe0qCmd99hgX1irA

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6dW6aNAZGTM&ved=0ahUKEwj9uuiT5t7QAhXKAcAKHRWtBJsQyCkIGjAA&usg=AFQjCNHLSPeXNhgI1wKe0qCmd99hgX1irA
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


I always loved Babalon AD from CoF!


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> I always loved Babalon AD from CoF!


On which album was that?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> On which album was that?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Uhhh... I think it was Damnation and a Day! But these okes have so many albums I get confused!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> I always loved Babalon AD from CoF!


My favourite has always been Lustmord and Wargasm from Cruelty and the beast

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


> My favourite has always been Lustmord and Wargasm from Cruelty and the beast
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


I'll give it another listen to. I don't think I ever managed to work my way through all their stuff!


----------



## BioHAZarD

Yeah they have some good tunes but just as many bad ones  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sideshow

BioHAZarD said:


> My favourite has always been Lustmord and Wargasm from Cruelty and the beast
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Couldn't agree more; their best album!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow

Some decent Prog for Tuesday...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hot chicks that can growl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

I dislike Mustaine intensely but this song is so awesome


----------



## Viper_SA

BioHAZarD said:


> I dislike Mustaine intensely but this song is so awesome




Train of Consequences and Addicted to Choas rocks for ms.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Viper_SA said:


> Train of Consequences and Addicted to Choas rocks for ms.


the whole youthanasia album is good but i think Mustaine has lost the plot in his newer albums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow

We couldn't have Megadeth with at least a tip of the hat to the Thrash Gods that are Slayer, no?

Love how this intro plays homage to Black Sabbath's Black Sabbath...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow

Let's have something to ease into Wednesday...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow

...and then something to grab you by the short and curlies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hot canadian

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

This thread is gonna kill my data!!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

GerritVisagie said:


> This thread is gonna kill my data!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


HAHA


----------



## BioHAZarD

Old school classics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

[media]
@incredible_hullk you mentioned trance or metal but have you ever heard metal + dubstep aka metalstep. Really enjoying these combos.


----------



## incredible_hullk

gdigitel said:


> [media]
> @incredible_hullk you mentioned trance or metal but have you ever heard metal + dubstep aka metalstep. Really enjoying these combos.




@gdigitel love infected mushroom..this track is amazing thx


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

@Viper_SA noooooo


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## gdigitel

If this has been on here already - my apologies. If not, please watch the whole thing and try to envision yourself in that Era and that setting

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Viper_SA said:


>



Imagine this in a medieval tavern, they will all be crucified....


----------



## incredible_hullk

Viper_SA said:


>




wow @Viper_SA this reminds me of my best ever metallica cd which is s&m..love it!


----------



## incredible_hullk

Viper_SA said:


>



@Viper_SA what is the name of this group?


----------



## gdigitel

Stary Olsa. They do quite a few awesome covers
https://m.youtube.com/results?q=stary olsa&sm=3
@incredible_hullk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...CB4wAQ&usg=AFQjCNF1sHlk2z9QIx28jtvfnGP_UlkifA

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Oops


----------



## BioHAZarD

Goosebumps everytime

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...CFswCg&usg=AFQjCNEDwps4FPL0ugLyDWrbJo8JFT2Erw

One of the best albums of all time

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Some SOAD covers - Acoustic:



Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## foGGyrEader

Weird Al Yankovic ... brilliant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

So I had to endure a mall today and it didn't take long for me to empathise with Santa in this video:

@foGGyrEader you started something

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sideshow




----------



## Sideshow

Brilliant underrated prog band:


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Thanks @Rob Fisher for getting this stuck in my head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Will never beat the original by The Who, but I like this cover a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Viper_SA said:


> Will never beat the original by The Who, but I like this cover a lot



Not bad at all.

I would kill for that studio though.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## PSySpin

a personal favorite from 5FDP

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanTheMan

Positive Vibrations - Robert Nesta Marley aiya-man


----------



## Stosta

PSySpin said:


> a personal favorite from 5FDP



Love these guys! Which I actually find a bit annoying because they come across as really arrogant, but they make some great music. Their song Coming Down is also great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow

The Abbath self titled debut album is brilliant! some brutal "Black-'n-Roll"


----------



## Schnappie

Any day is a good day for Pink Floyd

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine

"By the rivers of Babylon" by Boney M..............

Only kidding......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow




----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow

Another oldie but a goodie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Enjoying this today


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator

One of my favourite tracks


----------



## PSySpin

A nice one to get the day started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Floki

Reminds me of Doors Marshalltown....good old days!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

On the subject of covers.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie

Hope you got yours on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow

Right, its about that time on a Friday

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz

*Mitchell Brunings - Redemption Song - The Voice Of Holland*
*Still can get over this vid*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin




----------



## Sideshow

A Perfect Circle - Judith [Explicit]
The *best* rock super-group of the modern age IMHO!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Great local talent:


Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideshow

Look what time it is...Finnish Melo-Death time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow

New from Mastodon on the upcoming album: Emperor of Sand (out on 31-Mar-17). Looks to be a humdinger :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's the most epic cover, this one is for all the Frozen fans 



Check out his other covers, this guy is frikken brilliant!

https://www.youtube.com/user/leolego

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

herb1 said:


> Good luck, bru - hope you come right





Feliks Karp said:


>

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Got to browsing some music on UT tonight and this struck a chord with me. May have been posted before, I have not followed this thread for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

Personally prefer this version @Raindance 

A bit more true to the original.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> Personally prefer this version @Raindance
> 
> A bit more true to the original.



I get what you mean GD, invokes almost identical emotions... The other is different in that sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> I get what you mean GD, invokes almost identical emotions... The other is different in that sense.


Even though the song itself dances between light and dark, the Cohen and Buckley versions seem more comfortable in the shadows where is pentatonix takes it from shadow to light. The song that resonates more is probably indicative of what shade of grey the individual is in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> Even though the song itself dances between light and dark, the Cohen and Buckley versions seem more comfortable in the shadows where is pentatonix takes it from shadow to light. The song that resonates more is probably indicative of what shade of grey the individual is in.


From LC himself: "All the perfect and broken Hallelujahs have an equal value. It’s a desire to affirm my faith in life, not in some formal religious way but with enthusiasm, with emotion." The original version is a sweeping statement that can applied to much of life. 
The other version adopts a more specific "target" being the relationship between man and woman. That is what I get from it in any case. But then I've been known to see what is not there. My subconscious must be a very scary place...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

Lol, my conscious mind scares me enough not to venture into the subconscious mind.
When you say the other version, which version is that? Me getting confusseled.


Raindance said:


> From LC himself: "All the perfect and broken Hallelujahs have an equal value. It’s a desire to affirm my faith in life, not in some formal religious way but with enthusiasm, with emotion."


 I suppose that's why the original resonated more with me.


----------



## Raindance

gdigitel said:


> Lol, my conscious mind scares me enough not to venture into the subconscious mind.
> When you say the other version, which version is that? Me getting confusseled.
> I suppose that's why the original resonated more with me.


The Pentatonix version is the other I refer to. Verse 3 and 4 differ from the original.


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SKYWVRD

Well I mean it is a monday


----------



## foGGyrEader



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


>



This world, maybe. This country, for sure! Turning me into a man of constant sorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

This is 3 of my most favorite songs off all time. If you have some knowledge of Trance Music you will recognize the artists. They normally do club doef doef music but these songs really touches the heart and is not the doef doef you would expect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp




----------



## Feliks Karp




----------



## Feliks Karp




----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

NickT said:


>


I love The Smiths , I was certainly born in the wrong generation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NickT

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> I love The Smiths , I was certainly born in the wrong generation



I basically got into them just after they split, and Morrissey released Viva Hate. Now I'll listen to them 'till the day I die. Right up there with, The Cure, The Specials, The Clash and Dead Kennedys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th




----------



## Sideshow




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## Jp1905

Something for a Friday night...all jolly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel

You've heard of edm "electronic dance music" now meet mmm "mechanical marble music

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sideshow

In memory of the recent departure of Chris Cornell, of Soundgarden, Audioslave and Temple of the Dog fame. RIP

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## Daniel

Sideshow said:


> In memory of the recent departure of Chris Cornell, of Soundgarden, Audioslave and Temple of the Dog fame. RIP



What a great great loss , was part of my youth and introduced me to true 'grunge' ......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Probably one of the most under rated bands and vocalist of modern rock era ....



Amazing rendition of Hallelujah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Not my usual taste but she growls a bit


----------



## Daniel



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Daniel said:


>



I love these guys, they make some amazing music. Although I think I remember somewhere that the lead singer is a bit of a diva or something along those lines.


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow

Dio's Holy Diver released today back in '83...damn I feel old


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

BioHAZarD said:


>



I don't think I have run into anyone else that listens to Cold!

I bought "13 Ways to Bleed on Stage" at some flea market for R10 back when I was 16 because the cover looked cool. I loved the dirty recording, the bass lines, and of course the guy has an unbelievable voice. Been a huge fan since. Even though their later stuff maybe got a little too pop for my liking, they are still a very talented group of musicians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Stosta said:


> I don't think I have run into anyone else that listens to Cold!
> 
> I bought "13 Ways to Bleed on Stage" at some flea market for R10 back when I was 16 because the cover looked cool. I loved the dirty recording, the bass lines, and of course the guy has an unbelievable voice. Been a huge fan since. Even though their later stuff maybe got a little too pop for my liking, they are still a very talented group of musicians.



Could not agree more. 13 Ways to bleed... and Year of the Spider were awesome albums. They slipped quite a bit since then and subsequent albums are not quite my taste

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Worthy alternative to My Dying Bride

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## NickT

I disagreed 'cos there can only be one "My dying bride" and there is no alternative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

NickT said:


> I disagreed 'cos there can only be one "My dying bride"



awesome album that
but I would however contend that if you take away the female vocals you have some My Dying Bride in Draconian


----------



## NickT

I guess I can hear what you're saying. It's just so hard for anyone to top or even match "the angel and the dark river" or even more so "like gods of the sun". Epic stuff. 

Had the pleasure of seeing them three times. First at Dynamo Open Air '95 and then in London in the mid 2000's


----------



## BioHAZarD

NickT said:


> I guess I can hear what you're saying. It's just so hard for anyone to top or even match "the angel and the dark river" or even more so "like gods of the sun". Epic stuff.
> 
> Had the pleasure of seeing them three times. First at Dynamo Open Air '95 and then in London in the mid 2000's


Now I really HATE you  Very lucky dude

Lets put it in perspective rather. There is only one My Dying Bride. Draconian is a fresh outfit that aspires to be as great as My Dying Bride but with female vocals 

So yummy


----------



## NickT

BioHAZarD said:


> Worthy alternative to My Dying Bride






BioHAZarD said:


> Now I really HATE you  Very lucky dude
> 
> Lets put it in perspective rather. There is only one My Dying Bride. Draconian is a fresh outfit that aspires to be as great as My Dying Bride but with female vocals



Hehe. Fair enough, I'll give you that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT

@BioHAZarD . You've got me thinking about Dynamo 95 now. What a sick weekend that was. Biohard, Madball, Type O, Dubwar, Fear Factory, My Dying Bride, the list goes on and on. First time I seen Machine Head was there (the first of about 8 or nine times), they blew my mind. 

And then of course, Nailbomb!!!!! What a (project) band. Sepultura, Fudge Tunnel, Front Line Assembly, Neurosis all rolled into one. Ahhhh the memories........


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

NickT said:


> @BioHAZarD . You've got me thinking about Dynamo 95 now. What a sick weekend that was. Biohard, Madball, Type O, Dubwar, Fear Factory, My Dying Bride, the list goes on and on. First time I seen Machine Head was there (the first of about 8 or nine times), they blew my mind.
> 
> And then of course, Nailbomb!!!!! What a (project) band. Sepultura, Fudge Tunnel, Front Line Assembly, Neurosis all rolled into one. Ahhhh the memories........



I really want to dislike this post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NickT

BioHAZarD said:


>




150 000 people going ape!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

NickT said:


> 150 000 people going ape!!!!!!!!


going ape the way only metalheads can

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

something different for today


----------



## Sideshow




----------



## Stroodlepuff

Just because she vapes in the music video  



http://www.konbini.com/us/entertainment/elton-john-releases-tiny-dancer-music-video/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

Golden oldie

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## craigb

hands said:


> Golden oldie



Na Na Na Na Na!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel

In lieu of some very serious discussions going on at the moment; I offer some humour. Beware some may consider this NSFW and serious earworm material


----------



## Sideshow

Cover of Talk Talk...good job done:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow




----------



## Sideshow




----------



## hands




----------



## Sideshow

One of my faves


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow




----------



## craigb

RIP Chester Bennington

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

This is my song of the week, never mind the day.


----------



## Sideshow

New NIN EP: Add Violence...get it, its brilliant!


----------



## craigb



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb




----------



## Vapessa

Guns n Roses - Patience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rincewind



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh

Another talented South African artist/duo that will be lost to most of the world because of the sad state of our music scene. Anyway, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow




----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_N8th

Definitely one of my all time favourite songs.


----------



## JonaDTD

Multiple songs in my head today, can't cut down to one:

The White Buffalo - Joe & Jolene
NAILS - You Will Never Be One of Us
Comeback Kid - Wasted Arrows


----------



## NickT

JonaDTD said:


> Multiple songs in my head today, can't cut down to one:
> 
> NAILS - You Will Never Be One of Us



Niiiiice!!!


----------



## JonaDTD

NickT said:


> Niiiiice!!!



Today is: 
Glass Cloud - Perfect War
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - I am Sammy Jankis 

Which was the niiiice to?


----------



## NickT

JonaDTD said:


> Today is:
> Glass Cloud - Perfect War
> The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - I am Sammy Jankis
> 
> Which was the niiiice to?



I deleted the other two in the quote. It was for, Nails.


----------



## JonaDTD

NickT said:


> I deleted the other two in the quote. It was for, Nails.


Dang, I didn't even pick up on that. Busy playing the Thousands of Miles Between Us DVD in the background now. Only way to survive a Friday with Jacob Bannon in my ears.


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow

Let's get this monday going:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow

New Foo's (for those who haven't heard it already) = Concrete and Gold:


----------



## CMMACKEM

Propagandhi the political Thrash Metal/Punk band(In my top 10 all time fav bands) dropped their new album on Friday. Really enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT

CMMACKEM said:


> Propagandhi the political Thrash Metal/Punk band(In my top 10 all time fav bands) dropped their new album on Friday. Really enjoying it.




I’ve listened to it a few times now, and while I don’t think there is such a thing as a bad Propagandhi album, I’d put Potemkin City Limits and Failed States above Victory Lap. But that may change after a few more listens.

That being said, it’s always a good day when the guys (and ‘gal) release a new album.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

NickT said:


> I’ve listened to it a few times now, and while I don’t think there is such a thing as a bad Propagandhi album, I’d put *Potemkin City Limits* and Failed States above Victory Lap. But that may change after a few more listens.
> 
> That being said, it’s always a good day when the guys (and ‘gal) release a new album.



Can any album top this?


----------



## NickT

CMMACKEM said:


> Can any album top this?



The debate rages on. 

I was lucky enough to see them at the London Underworld on the Potemkin tour. Sick, sick, sick gig.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

NickT said:


> The debate rages on.
> 
> I was lucky enough to see them at the London Underworld on the Potemkin tour. Sick, sick, sick gig.



I am dangerously jealous.

I remember the guy who used to import the fat-wreckords stuff to SA, highly recommended them to me in 2001. Turned out to be one of my favorite bands of all time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

CMMACKEM said:


> I am dangerously jealous.
> 
> I remember the guy who used to import the fat-wreckords stuff to SA, highly recommended them to me in 2001. Turned out to be one of my favorite bands of all time.



Having prided myself on knowing (or thinking I did) all things punk, around 1997/8 a friend in Pretoria was playing a mixtape in his car, and it had “Ska Sucks” and “Haillie Sellasse, Up Your Ass” on it, I was immediately taken by them, and that afternoon I went out and bought “How to clean everything” and “Less Talk, More Rock”. The love affair has only become stronger since then.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NickT

In honor of....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stroes



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

its one of those heavy days


----------



## Sideshow

Most unique sound I've heard in a while: Dark-Folk meets Gothic-Black-Metal. Very cool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sideshow

New QOTSA - Villains...best rock album of 2017 so far:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Anyone else get a serious blast from the past from this? Well guess what I only found out TODAY!

https://tickets.middle8.co.za/event/alien-ant-farm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp




----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


>





Feliks Karp said:


>




I can not compute...


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> I can not compute...



I am a complex man of varied tastes...life is all too short to appreciate one flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT

Gojira covering Sepultura. Win/Win

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

NickT said:


> Gojira covering Sepultura. Win/Win



Epic!!!!! Thanks for sharing @NickT !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp




----------



## Feliks Karp




----------



## RichJB

Sina and friends redo a classic the way that covers should be done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

I have not read the thread yet but lets start this monday on a lekker song



This is a go-to song for me


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Thanks @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT

Such a simple, yet eerie video. So good to have them back again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sideshow

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks @Stosta



Here's the "new-old-Slayer" if that makes any sense :

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Carnival



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT

Need loud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance




----------



## Feliks Karp

After finding out my neighbour's dogs were poisoned last night I'm in the mood :

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NickT

Feliks Karp said:


> After finding out my neighbour's dogs were poisoned last night I'm in the mood :




My wife and I are both UK citizens, and it’s because of what you mentioned and a myriad of other f**ked up s**t that happens here every day and with more frequency that despite our absolute love for S.A. we consider emigration more seriously with every passing day. So very sad.

P.s. my “dislike” was simply based on what you said had happened. Not on Slayer, that was a good call.


----------



## NickT

Chaotic chill.


----------



## NickT




----------



## Adephi

So I had this album for just under 12 years, and only today I discovered the hidden track. These guys need to release something soon again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Adephi said:


> So I had this album for just under 12 years, and only today I discovered the hidden track. These guys need to release something soon again.




Who? I cannot see a name.


----------



## Adephi

CMMACKEM said:


> Who? I cannot see a name.



Ah, it Tool.

Their last album from 12 years ago had 3 songs on. To me it sounded like som space filler songs just to fill up a CD. But last night I discovered that if these 3 songs are played together it makes the hidden track.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Adephi said:


> Ah, it Tool.
> 
> Their last album from 12 years ago had 3 songs on. To me it sounded like som space filler songs just to fill up a CD. But last night I discovered that if these 3 songs are played together it makes the hidden track.


What!?!!! thats awesome man!! Ive been listening to them for years and never knew this!! 
One of my favoriteswas listening to Yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

R.I.P. Avicii, 
8 September 1989 – 20 April 2018
(28 years)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Ah, it Tool.
> 
> Their last album from 12 years ago had 3 songs on. To me it sounded like som space filler songs just to fill up a CD. But last night I discovered that if these 3 songs are played together it makes the hidden track.



@Adephi @Dietz I'm also a huge Tool fan

do you guys like any of Maynard's other stuff ?
a perfect circle and puscifer ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> @Adephi @Dietz I'm also a huge Tool fan
> 
> do you guys like any of Maynard's other stuff ?
> a perfect circle and puscifer ?


APC got me into Maynard's stuff. Pyscifer I have listened to a couple of songs. Nice for at a braai but not my cup of tea really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Absolutely love this cover. Miss you Lemy!


----------



## Alex




----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Alex said:


>



Agree on that one, sometimes those times bring back a lot of thoughts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Can’t get enough of this song at the moment..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## veecee

Last week I got my late grandfather's Rega planar serviced, and got a new Ortofon cartridge.
Hooked it up to my dad's old hifi, and am sitting here tonight with my dad listening to his old vinyl collection.

Good times! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Lyznad

I've been listening to the same kind of music I listened to as a kid. Moved away from the rock and pop to a more a R&B/Hip-hop kind of sound. Been bumping J. Cole a lot. Waiting on the new Drake album next week.

Check out my last.fm account https://www.last.fm/user/Lyznad


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Im more into classics and old school music. REM, Stone temple pilots, metallica, Smashing pumpkins, Jimi Hendrix, The Cure, RATM

Then of course greats such as Clapton, BB king, Aretha Franklin

I hate today's music. There is no soul. Eveything sounds the same and autotuned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

I cant really say I have any specific taste in Music, there is definitely some stuff that I Dont listen to.

First 5 tracks in my current playlist playing:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Love that Mack the knife @Dietz !
Reminds me of my late dad

@Daniel , can we merge this with the Song of the Day thread?
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/song-of-the-day.t214/page-62#post-669636

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya

I still listen to the golden oldies like Santana, Grover and Benson. any good jazz, mostly instrumental. Saturday mornings when i sipp on my capachino the music must be lekke loud so you hear all the instruments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Mine here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

With all the classic rock lovers around I'm sure I'm not the only one excited for this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Love that Mack the knife @Dietz !
> Reminds me of my late dad
> 
> @Daniel , can we merge this with the Song of the Day thread?
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/song-of-the-day.t214/page-62#post-669636



Paging thread creator @Daniel ...


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Paging thread creator @Daniel ...



Yeah sure ... if that will curb your OCD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> Yeah sure ... if that will curb your OCD



Why OCD @Daniel ?
Nah, just keeping the same content in a single thread - for the benefit of other members

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Tagging @Stosta for educational purposes.

One of my favourite guitar riffs.



One of my favourites



This was my first riff I could play on guitar.



And some Friday fun



@Christos

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Why OCD @Daniel ?
> Nah, just keeping the same content in a single thread - for the benefit of other members



Yeah no worries , just ragging you a bit ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival

Sharing this here, because it’s still one of my all time favourites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Carnival said:


> Sharing this here, because it’s still one of my all time favourites.



Yip, great track.

Had it in my head the other day when @RichJB checkmated me into conceding defeat or justifying addiction in a debate in another thread.

Regards


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival

Hooked said:


> View attachment 132379



@Hooked what a great find! That looks so cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Carnival said:


> Can’t get enough of this song at the moment..




This got released today. Don't know if I like the acoustic more. Just wish Dolores could have done the vocals as they planned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

My YouTube find for this evening:


----------



## Steyn777

Adephi said:


> My YouTube find for this evening:



Nice 1. Eddie the legend


----------



## Steyn777

Enjoy the guilty little pleasure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777

Sorry about this, if it goes against the rules of this Thread please delete this, but imI HAVE to change the song of the day:


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Daniel

One of my favorite albums ...and most likely one of the best rock vocals of our time ....


----------



## Steyn777

Daniel said:


> One of my favorite albums ...and most likely one of the best rock vocals of our time ....



Your post brought me to this:



Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

In my travels through Youtube this weekend I rediscovered this gem from the 90s

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

First I started here..


Then I discovered Billy, James Iha and Jimmy Chamberland is back together again... Happy days!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

In the shadows - The Rasmus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

CHESTER BENNINGTON -Rolling in the deep

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Captain Jack Sparrow drunk af, doing David Bowie covers with Alice Cooper and stuff...

But seriously, I actually enjoyed this video..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashy

Cannot get over this song

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Captain Jack Sparrow drunk af, doing David Bowie covers with Alice Cooper and stuff...
> 
> But seriously, I actually enjoyed this video..




They took off the video. That's very un-rock 'n roll from them.

Could only find this ok ish camera vid for now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

mood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

Probaly the best rock artist of our decade and has great meaning to me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Just gonna leave this here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Stosta said:


> Just gonna leave this here...




Such a cool cover.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Modyrts

So I have a bad case of tinnitus and usually have earphones in to combat this.

Thus I am usually listening to music. So I decided to create a thread for people to share their current music playing in hopes of growing my own collection and helping others grow theirs 

Feel free to post the current song you are listening to below


----------



## Modyrts

Current song:

Want a battle? (Heres A War) - Bullet for My Valantine


----------



## Christos

Does the hum of a pc fan count?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Does the hum of a pc fan count?


NO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hypocrisy - The fourth dimension album 

"Since I was a child, I sought my own ways, Who's god and who's not.
I'm so sick of hearing you preach about heaven,
All this bullshit about paradise"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

This is pretty much constantly on my playlist. Cannot go a day without Pearl Jam.


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> NO


Humm - PC fan. 

Better?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Humm - PC fan.
> 
> Better?


Much. Thanks

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts

BioHAZarD said:


> Hypocrisy - The fourth dimension album
> 
> "Since I was a child, I sought my own ways, Who's god and who's not.
> I'm so sick of hearing you preach about heaven,
> All this bullshit about paradise"



This sounds pretty brutal. I dig it. Will definitely be checking it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts

Three Days Grace - Outsider


----------



## Dietz

Forty Six & 2

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Dietz said:


> Forty Six & 2


You forgot the artist - Tool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Christos said:


> You forgot the artist - Tool!


I didnt think the artist was needed, Idea is to get someone to search for the song


----------



## Christos

Dietz said:


> I didnt think the artist was needed, Idea is to get someone to search for the song


Someone has to educate the kids of today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> You forgot the artist - Tool!


were you calling him a Tool or naming the band

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> were you calling him a Tool or naming the band


Kids of today.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Deathstars - Termination Bliss


Christos said:


> Kids of today.....


says the youngster. as you so often remind me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Kids of today.....


i think we can blame your confusion on that big ass screen you game on. pulls your eyes so far apart it scrambles your brains.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> i think we can blame your confusion on that big ass screen you game on. pulls your eyes so far apart it scrambles your brains.


Perhaps....

Some pc mail because I'm exited

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## supermoto

Elation live from the roundhouse. new version of an old song by a British group called the Levellers, They have been going for around thirty years but as they're non conformist they are never played on radio but have a huge cult following


----------



## Rincewind




----------



## BioHAZarD

Before The Dawn - Deadsong
Dark The Suns - Alone
Anaktorian - My Armageddon


----------



## Raindance

supermoto said:


> Elation live from the roundhouse. new version of an old song by a British group called the Levellers, They have been going for around thirty years but as they're non conformist they are never played on radio but have a huge cult following


i guess that makes them HE?

Regards


----------



## Silver

Modyrts said:


> So I have a bad case of tinnitus and usually have earphones in to combat this.
> 
> Thus I am usually listening to music. So I decided to create a thread for people to share their current music playing in hopes of growing my own collection and helping others grow theirs
> 
> Feel free to post the current song you are listening to below



Hi @Modyrts 

Can we merge this thread with the established "Song of the Day" thread?
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/song-of-the-day.t214/page-64#post-702766

(That thread was created in October 2013. It has 1,588 posts and has been viewed 61,201 times.)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Modyrts

Silver said:


> Hi @Modyrts
> 
> Can we merge this thread with the established "Song of the Day" thread?
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/song-of-the-day.t214/page-64#post-702766
> 
> (That thread was created in October 2013. It has 1,588 posts and has been viewed 61,201 times.)



I didnt even know that thread existed XD 

Go for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts

Currenrly listening to 2013 in 10 minutes by dzeko and torres

They do mashups of the best songs of the year and compact it into 10 minutes. They are all amazing


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD

i just love spamming this page with good music


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD

Reach through your mind, internal sky 
Endless glide into the I 
Soul encaged, trapped behind your eyes 
Until it's saved, by sharing its light 
and darkness… 

Save my immortal Soul 
From its own chains 
From a fate worse than death 
Condemned to silence 
To turn away 
Implode and fade 

Days pass me by, carved out of time 
I transpire before my own eyes 
No decay can touch a fire 
But I choke my flame, in fear of shining too bright 
or too faintly… 

Save my immortal Soul 
From its own chains 
From a fate worse than death 
Condemned to silence 
To turn away 
Implode and fade 

We don't become who we dream of 
If we don't face our own demons 
If we shun what conceals us 
We go blind to that which frees us… if we shun 

Reach through your mind, internal sky 
Endless glide into the I


----------



## Adephi

Its long weekend, its Friday, you all got time to watch a documentary of Dave Grohl making a 23 minute musical by himself.



PS: Noticed youtube is removing all my cool vids, so watch while you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Its long weekend, its Friday, you all got time to watch a documentary of Dave Grohl making a 23 minute musical by himself.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Noticed youtube is removing all my cool vids, so watch while you can.




Just watched this properly and wow. The actual song starts at around 8:15. Yeah there must be a lot of production and editing involved but there is some serious talent here.


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> With all the classic rock lovers around I'm sure I'm not the only one excited for this



I am highly skeptic about Mr Robot playing Mr Mercury.....


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


>




This weather is perfect for a bit of The Cure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

This song might cause some internal conflict with U2 haters, @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches




----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


>




Always good to hear some Placebo. One of my all time favourite bands.

Recently discovered their Unplugged concert. It brought back plenty of alcohol fuelled memeries.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Youtube find for the day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Third Trent Reznor song in a row...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor




----------



## Feliks Karp




----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn




----------



## Adephi

You get 2 types of people. Those that watch the whole video, and those that skip straight to 5:30

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Just rediscovered my Linkin Park Hybrid Theory cd
Man O Man. What an album! I remember now why i was such a massive fan.
The ENTIRE album for song of the day.
RIP Chester.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

BBC's Steve Holden called Bennington the "voice of a generation", saying his voice was arguably Linkin Park's greatest asset.[78]Jonathan McAloon of _The Daily Telegraph_commented, "Bennington’s death will have an impact on many millennials because his voice was the sound of their millennium".[79] While talking about Linkin Park's popularity, Corey Apar, of AllMusic, commented, "Bennington's oft-tortured vocals became one of the most distinctive in the alternative rock scene".


----------



## vicTor

another huge band, Soundgarden !

frontman Chris Cornell sadly left us too early

a reminder as to how fragile the mind can be.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

The container of my soul was severed from my shell
At birth I was stigmatized by fires of hell
This hollow space inside is growing still
It's going for the kill
Beneath the blood red sky the song was born
The sky was bleeding when I sang her the deadsong

By my burning cradle
The lullaby of death was sung by dark angels
The daughters of flame

She slept under my wing
A cold embrace
Death's loyal servant now filled with pain
Forever haunted by her angelic face

By my burning cradle
The lullaby of death was sung by dark angels
The daughters of flame

These chains
Hold me down
Down on this frozen ground
In this world where death walks the earth
The sign of reaper given in birth

By my burning cradle
The lullaby of death was sung by dark angels
The daughters of flame

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Trail amidst the snow-clad trees, winding is the way 
Sunless is the path we roam, bitter is the air we breathe 
Fell is the icy blast, coming from the hills 
Blowing through my ailing heart, wailing in the emptiness inside 
Vanished is the light we had, hidden deep in rimy soil 
Bereft of us the one we cherished, lost for ever our love 
Still at night I see her figure 
Flickering on moonlit glades 
But passing is the hope she´s giving 
Just a faintest breath of air and she´s gone again 
The clouds are moving heavily, across the livid sky 
Yonder the hues are darkening, slowly turning grey to black 
For the two who stray in dusk, all hope is long since gone 
Cruel is the winter´s reign, merciless the grasp of despair 
For what mirth there is left in life for a motherless son 
What solace in this world for a widower to find 
Slender the shape in night, unbearable the beauty 
Shining in the silvery light, watching me with wistful eyes 
Evanescent this vision, unattainable this illusion 
But an image in my troubled dreams, hewn out of yearning and rue


----------



## BioHAZarD

In the arms of rimed soil, lies the autumns last withered leaf
Land now bare and naed, awaits it's snowy sheet

And as the light still lingers, painting scarlet this barren scene
An old man sings his song of melancholy and relinquish

I'm a whirl deep in dark waters
A stare in the shades of fir-trees
I'm riding above with north wind
Herding the black clouds of rain
Mine is the kingdom
Far from the moon to the sun
I am the elder
Standing forever as one

And in that sudden moment, when everything's turned to still
He abruptly breaks the silence, becomes one with longing

And singing ever stronger, nature joins as one with him
Fire in his eyes, universe under twisted grin


----------



## BioHAZarD

Cutting yourself to relieve the pain
Try to believe that you're sane
Self mutilation for self redemption
Now you're on your own
Cutting yourself your despondency
Mental distress overwhelming now
Cold blunt steel now is critical
Now you're on your own

Severe emotional distress

Separate the anguish
Separate this fear
Separate from sadness
Now I see things much too clear

Cutting yourself a dependency
Anxiety mixed with agony
Bleed out the grief with a knife
Now you're on your own
Cutting yourself end this wretchedness
Tribulation will not finish this
Lacerations cannot help you
Now you're on your own

Separate the anguish
Separate this fear
Separate from sadness
Now I see things much too clear


----------



## BioHAZarD

Save all your prayers
I think we're lost today
There's no morning after
No one's around to blame
I'm not afraid to bleed
But I will do it for you
We'll start among hypocrites
The melody of our time
So say goodbye to the world
We are the dead that walk the earth
Scream your lungs out
Await for laughter
You don't have to wait forever
It's the next disaster
What decides when you've lost the war
When the first man falls
Or when they erase it all
We're too numb to feel
The downfall starts right here
Hold your breath and swim
Swallowed by life's tear
In times of make believe
No one really seems to care
Maybe I should care less
'Cause I will die too
So say goodbye to the world
We are the dead that walk the earth
Scream your lungs out
Await for laughter
You don't have to wait forever
It's the next disaster
What will it take for us to realize
The more we provoke
Winter will come twice
Save all your prayers
I think we're lost today
There's no morning after
No one's around to blame
Scream your lungs out
Await for laughter
You don't have to wait forever
It's the next disaster
Scream your lungs out
Await for Laughter
You don't have to wait forever
It's the next disaster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Feeling Nostalgic today, remember visiting my Uncle and him blaring Meatloaf at top volume on his Telefunken sound system...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

my input for a Friday night ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

BioHAZarD said:


> Save all your prayers
> I think we're lost today
> There's no morning after
> No one's around to blame
> I'm not afraid to bleed
> But I will do it for you
> We'll start among hypocrites
> The melody of our time
> So say goodbye to the world
> We are the dead that walk the earth
> Scream your lungs out
> Await for laughter
> You don't have to wait forever
> It's the next disaster
> What decides when you've lost the war
> When the first man falls
> Or when they erase it all
> We're too numb to feel
> The downfall starts right here
> Hold your breath and swim
> Swallowed by life's tear
> In times of make believe
> No one really seems to care
> Maybe I should care less
> 'Cause I will die too
> So say goodbye to the world
> We are the dead that walk the earth
> Scream your lungs out
> Await for laughter
> You don't have to wait forever
> It's the next disaster
> What will it take for us to realize
> The more we provoke
> Winter will come twice
> Save all your prayers
> I think we're lost today
> There's no morning after
> No one's around to blame
> Scream your lungs out
> Await for laughter
> You don't have to wait forever
> It's the next disaster
> Scream your lungs out
> Await for Laughter
> You don't have to wait forever
> It's the next disaster




didn't think BMW drivers listen to this kind of stuff ? ...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

vicTor said:


> didn't think BMW drivers listen to this kind of stuff ? ...lol


We do strange things. What did you expect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

vicTor said:


> didn't think BMW drivers listen to this kind of stuff ? ...lol



Either this or baby shark, its how we roll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> Either this or baby shark, its how we roll
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the **** is baby shark?


----------



## vicTor

BioHAZarD said:


> What the **** is baby shark?



PLEASE DON'T TELL HIM !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

vicTor said:


> PLEASE DON'T TELL HIM !!!!


If it's not dead. Dying or worshipping Satan I won't know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> If it's not dead. Dying or worshipping Satan I won't know.



Well it does relate to all of the above, in my head its a little gruesome where the family gets devoured by a family of sharks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

for the BMW drivers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

In the evening of a grey day
A bleak day
I strayed into the dim silence
Of the hallowed trees

Where the fir-trees whisper
Of those been, those gone
Where the sacred earth still hides
All those we once loved

"O father, hear these words
Your son is not made for this world
Faint-hearted and careworn
Into this vile life I was hurled

In the woods the fiends sigh
I swear I heard the demons neigh
On the seashore I espy
The dreadful void under the tides"

Ill-assorted with this life
These cares
Each moment I am waiting
For the worst to come my way

Dark berry from my mother's womb
A frail one
I was affrighted at my birth
Bewildered from the start

"O father, hear these words
Your son is not made for this world
Faint-hearted and careworn
Into this vile life I was hurled

In the woods the fiends sigh
I swear I heard the demons neigh
On the seashore I espy
The dreadful void under the tides"

Better it would be to stay in the shades
In the thicket of the dead, in the groves of death
Here I would lie to the end of the days

"Hear me now, my hapless son
Warn away all yours fears
Make good use of your brief days
Life may be grim but death is more austere
By yourself you sit and wait
By yourself you will have time to repent"

"In these lowly halls
No moon will beam, no sun will shine
In these narrow rooms
No tears are seen, no laughter heard"

At the dawn of a quiet day
I strolled from the woods, returned to the hearth
And with a restful mind I roamed
The dreary shores, the darkling wilds
Greeting all the days that befall
Taking life as it comes


----------



## BioHAZarD

At the end of truth
At the end of light
At the end of love
At the end - there are you
(The heart empties - there goes a part of me )
Nothing has survived
We have parted in silence long ago
And with every day of 'us'
grew the lie of our love
And the further we went on our path together
The further we have grown apart

Lonely - together
We have forgotten to find us a new
Habit gaggs
Dullness suffocates
Arrogance makes you drunk
and closeness drives to flight

Dance - my life - dance
Dance with me
dance with me again
into the pure flush of naked love

If I see him/her like this
If I experience him/her
If I watch us
Something survived
And when I find strength and hope
If I could believe in us
If I could reach him/her
Have him/her for myself once more
If the base - our foundation
If we could explore us once again
If he/she only wanted
I will !


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## BioHAZarD

I am the heart the heart
I am the one

I am the heart
Core of the mind
I am my own
I am Thine

You are the void
Empty Inside
Sucking Soul

Pearls 2 Swine

Terror
The Terror
The Terror
Terror
Terror
The Terror
The Terror
The Terror


----------



## BioHAZarD

just can't understand why they replaced Tarja with Floors

We're walking in the air
We're floating in the moonlit sky
The people far below are sleeping as we fly
I'm holding very tight
I'm riding in the midnight blue
I'm finding I can fly so high above with you
Far across the world
The villages go by like trees
The rivers and the hills
The forests and the streams
Children gaze, open-mouthed
Taken by surprise
Nobody down below believes their eyes
We're surfing in the air
We're swimming in the frozen sky
We're drifting over icy
Mountains floating by
Suddenly swooping low on an ocean deep
Arousing of a mighty monster from its sleep
We're walking in the air
We're floating in the midnight sky
And everyone who sees us greets us as we fly
I'm holding very tight
I'm riding in the midnight blue
I'm finding I can fly so high above with you


----------



## BioHAZarD

RIP Aleah

Reach through your mind, internal sky
Endless glide into the I
Soul encaged, trapped behind your eyes
Until it’s saved, by sharing its light
and darkness…

Save my immortal Soul
From its own chains
From a fate worse than death
Condemned to silence
To turn away
Implode and fade

Days pass me by, carved out of time
I transpire before my own eyes
No decay can touch a fire
But I choke my flame, in fear of shining too bright
or too faintly…

Save my immortal Soul
From its own chains
From a fate worse than death
Condemned to silence
To turn away
Implode and fade

We don’t become who we dream of
If we don’t face our own demons
If we shun what conceals us
We go blind to that which frees us… if we shun

Reach through your mind, internal sky
Endless glide into the I


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD

And I wonder day to day
I don't like you anyway
I don't need your shit today
You're pathetic, in your own way

I feel for you, better fuckin' go away
I will behave, better fuckin' go away

I'm doing the best I ever did
I'm doing the best that I can
I'm doing the best I ever did

I don't need to fantasize
You are my pet, all the time
I don't mind if you go blind
You get what you get
Until you're through with mine

Life, I feel for you, better fuckin' go away
I will behave, you better go away
I feel for you, better fuckin' go away
I will behave, you better go away

I'm doing the best I ever did
I'm doing the best that I can
I'm doing the best I ever did
Now go away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

You feel the warning from behind
The truth is buried in a wall of time
Threw the sorrows of your life
You ain't getting ahead from this Christ
I fill evil approaching me
The voices calling me on

Silence...
The only sound is the knife (through the air)
Hell...
Is were I'll be when I'm threw with you

I'll give more bodies to get ahead
Dark crimson they're closing in. (close again?)
(Dark) wide open (to) cutting wounds
You feel the power of dark

I fill evil approaching me
The voices calling me on

Paradise..
The only sound is the life through the air
Hell...
Is where I'll be when I'm through with you

Silence...
The only sound is the knife threw the end (air?)
Hell...
Is were I'll be when I'm threw with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I saw the part of you
That only when you're older you will see too
You will see too
I held the better cards
But every stroke of luck has got a bleed through
It's got a bleed through
You held the balance of the time
That only blindly I could read you
But I could read you
It's like you told me
Go forward slowly
It's not a race to the end

Well you look like yourself
But you're somebody else
Only it ain't on the surface
Well you talk like yourself
No, I hear someone else though
Now you're making me nervous

You were the better part
Of every bit of beating heart that I had
Whatever I had
I finally sat alone
Pitch black flesh and bone
Couldn't believe that you were gone

Well you look like yourself
But you're somebody else
Only it ain't on the surface
Well you talk like yourself
No, I hear someone else though
Now you're making me nervous

Well you look like yourself
But you're somebody else
Only it ain't on the surface
Well you talk like yourself
No, I hear someone else though
Now you're making me nervous

Where are we?
Where are we?

Well you look like yourself
But you're somebody else
Only it ain't on the surface
Well you talk like yourself
No, I hear someone else though
Now you're making me nervous

Well you look like yourself
But you're somebody else
Only it ain't on the surface
Well you talk like yourself
No, I hear someone else though
Now you're making me nervous

I saw the part of you that only when you're older
You will see too, you will see too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I saw the part of you
> That only when you're older you will see too
> You will see too
> I held the better cards
> But every stroke of luck has got a bleed through
> It's got a bleed through
> You held the balance of the time
> That only blindly I could read you
> But I could read you
> It's like you told me
> Go forward slowly
> It's not a race to the end
> 
> Well you look like yourself
> But you're somebody else
> Only it ain't on the surface
> Well you talk like yourself
> No, I hear someone else though
> Now you're making me nervous
> 
> You were the better part
> Of every bit of beating heart that I had
> Whatever I had
> I finally sat alone
> Pitch black flesh and bone
> Couldn't believe that you were gone
> 
> Well you look like yourself
> But you're somebody else
> Only it ain't on the surface
> Well you talk like yourself
> No, I hear someone else though
> Now you're making me nervous
> 
> Well you look like yourself
> But you're somebody else
> Only it ain't on the surface
> Well you talk like yourself
> No, I hear someone else though
> Now you're making me nervous
> 
> Where are we?
> Where are we?
> 
> Well you look like yourself
> But you're somebody else
> Only it ain't on the surface
> Well you talk like yourself
> No, I hear someone else though
> Now you're making me nervous
> 
> Well you look like yourself
> But you're somebody else
> Only it ain't on the surface
> Well you talk like yourself
> No, I hear someone else though
> Now you're making me nervous
> 
> I saw the part of you that only when you're older
> You will see too, you will see too



I'm glad the lyric thing is catching on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Lookin' for to save my save my soul
Lookin' in the places where no flowers grow
Lookin' for to fill that God shaped hole
Mother
Mother sucking rock and roll
Holy dunc spacejunk comin' in for the splash
White dopes on punk staring into the flash
Lookin' for baby Jesus under the trash
Mother
Mother sucking rock and roll
Mother
Mother sucking rock and rock and rock and roll
Mother (mother, mother, mother, mother)
Mother
Mother am I still your son
You know I've waited for so long to hear you say so
Mother you left and made me someone
Now I'm still a child
But no one tells me no
Lookin' for a sound that's gonna drown out the world
Lookin' for the father of my two little girls
Got the swing got the sway got my straw in lemonade
Still looking…

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

boxerulez said:


> Lookin' for to save my save my soul
> Lookin' in the places where no flowers grow
> Lookin' for to fill that God shaped hole
> Mother
> Mother sucking rock and roll
> Holy dunc spacejunk comin' in for the splash
> White dopes on punk staring into the flash
> Lookin' for baby Jesus under the trash
> Mother
> Mother sucking rock and roll
> Mother
> Mother sucking rock and rock and rock and roll
> Mother (mother, mother, mother, mother)
> Mother
> Mother am I still your son
> You know I've waited for so long to hear you say so
> Mother you left and made me someone
> Now I'm still a child
> But no one tells me no
> Lookin' for a sound that's gonna drown out the world
> Lookin' for the father of my two little girls
> Got the swing got the sway got my straw in lemonade
> Still looking…




I see what you did there...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Adephi said:


> I see what you did there...


Clever eh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

With the fire from the fireworks up above me
With a gun for a lover and a shot for the pain at hand
You run for cover in the temple of love 
You run for another but still the same
For the wind will blow my name across this land
In the temple of love you hide together
Believing pain and fear outside
But someone near you rides the weather
And the tears he cried will rain on walls
As wide as lovers eyes
In the temple of love: Shine like thunder
In the temple of love: Cry like rain
In the temple of love: Hear my calling
In the temple of love: Hear my name
And the devil in black dress watches over
My guardian angel walks away
Life is short and love is always over in the morning
Black wind come carry me far away
With the sunlight died and night above me
With a gun for a lover and a shot for the pain inside
You run for cover in the temple of love
You run for another it's all the same
For the wind will blow and throw your walls aside
With the fire from the fireworks up above 
With a gun for a lover and a shot for the pain
You run for cover in the temple of love
I shine like thunder cry like rain
And the temple grows old and strong
But the wind blows longer cold and long
And the temple of love will fall before
This black wind calls my name to you no more
In the black sky thunder sweeping
Underground and over water 
Sounds of crying weeping will not save
Your faith for bricks and dreams for mortar
All your prayers must seem as nothing
Ninety-six below the wave
When stone is dust and only air remains
In the temple of love: Shine like thunder
In the temple of love: Cry like rain
In the temple of love: Hear the calling
And the temple of love is falling 
Down
In the temple of love: Shine like thunder
In the temple of love: Cry like rain
In the temple of love: Hear my calling
In the temple of love: Hear my name
In the black sky thunder sweeping
Underground and over water 
Sounds of crying weeping will not save
Your faith for bricks and dreams for mortar
All your prayers must seem as nothing
Ninety-six below the wave
When stone is dust and only air remains 
the only haven you can trust
And the devil in black dress watches over
My guardian angel walks away
Life is short and love is always over in the morning
Black wind come carry me far away
With the fire from the fireworks up above
With a gun for a lover and a shot for the pain you
You run for cover in the temple of love
I shine like thunder cry like rain
And the temple grows old and strong
But the wind blows longer cold and long
And the temple of love will fall before
This black wind calls my name to you no more
In the temple of love you hide together
Believing pain and fear outside
But someone near you rides the weather
And the tears he cried will rain on walls
As wide as lovers eyes
In the temple of love: Shine like thunder
In the temple of love: Cry like rain
In the temple of love: Hear the calling
And the temple of love is falling 
Down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Well I'm walking on forbidden knives
Break another frame 'cos you said so
Tilt and bow into your lives
Try a little more 'cos you said so

You don't know what this has done to me
You don't feel what this has done to me

Just to give, away

Spilling the light from an open grave
Time to get the enery moving
Pull and turn, the echoed slave
Feel the presence in me is burning

You don't know what this has done to me
You don't feel what this has done to me

Just to give, away

(This is not a rock song)

repeat Vs 1

You don't know what this has done to me
You can't judge what you can never see

Just to give, away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Vanity your agony an angry special place
To rejoice your tears
Infamy lesser breed freestab the vales
Of our common fears
Sonic seducers for bitter abusers
Sinners roll free and collect our greed
With my secret source of wisdom fools
Shall be free

I've lost my reason to fly
Beyond the skies of your mind
And what is left of your soul
Oh I bet you'll never know

Corrode the core of my brain
Discard the lies and the humble pain
A prison made of flesh and scorn
Do you still blame my treason?

Freezing, what do you see?
Paralyze your lonely strain
Straight to me your mind's eye
A belief of cold sequences
Faithfucked behaviour still deceiving
Freezing, what do you see?
Demonize your inner score
Straight to me your mind's eye
A belief of cold sequences
Frozen eyes won't see you cry forever more


Agony your vanity I really don't know
What is better for me
Democracy of sad believers
Burning out proud 'till the end of grief
Corrosive behaviours for satisfied saviours
Selling our souls for a silver shriek
For your bitter hell I've sacrificed
My whole destiny

Concrete melody
Roll the dice of eternity
While I wait to see
The end of the world
I will...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

This world was never worthy 
But how can I call it unfaithful 
Every promise was fulfilled 
As decay crawled from it's throat 
Like the dead rising from an open grave 
Lips of splendor and tongue of deceit 
All dying now as our fragile wrists hold only waste

Like those gasping for their last breath 
We cannot hide there's nothing left 

If All my sorrow has led me here 
Then I would cry all of my tears 
To have this chance again 
And know there's more than this 
And know there's more than you

Like those gasping for their last breath 
We cannot hide there's nothing left


----------



## lesvaches

especially for @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Somebody needs to calm things down here for a bit.



Unfortunately no lyrics. But here is the uke tabs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Against the waves, with our swords in our hands 
Against the sea, with our backs to the walls 
Against distress, in the presence of our enemies 
Against the storms, roaring at our faces 
A cry rang out throughout the skies 
A beckon, the flight of the cranes 
The call of the mountains 
The call of the Alps 
The call home 
The tune in our hearts 
The song of the mountains 
What's that stir, so blatant in our sallying hearts? 
What's that urge, that lifted up our longing eyes? 
What's that ring, echoing from the leaden skies? 
What's that augur, resounding from the lyre's strings? 
A cry rang on in the sibilant winds 
A behest, the outcry of the cranes 
The call of the mountains 
The call of the Alps 
The call home 
The tune in our hearts 
The song of the mountains 
The voice in the wind, the saint in the sky 
The call of the mountains 
The call of the Alps 
The call home 
The tune in our hearts, the call of the mountains 
The call of the Alps 
The call home 
The tune in our hearts, the song of the mountains

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Come in out of the rain thou sayest —
But thou ne'er step'st aside;
And I am trapp'd, I'm trapp'd
A distance there is...
None, save me and the bodkin —
Pitter-patter on the roof:
Behold! — 'tis not the rain;
Thence me it hath to be —
I will not drink thy vintage wine, my dear;
Thou hast heed'd that I am of innocence
Yet thou let'st thy lass into peril —
Thou let'st me be parch'd;
My heart, my heart, my heart
My heart, my heart, my heart
My heart is of frailthy, my pale skin is hued damask
When thou thy tears hast hidden
"Come back!", thou sayest —
There I soon am to be —
But how am I to run when my bones, my heart
Thou hast me bereaft —
But run thou sayest;
I run, I run, I run
I run, I run, I run
I run, I run, I run
I run, I run, I run
I run, I run, I run
And there and then I behold that a time will come
When I again dead will be
Thou tell'st me to leave without delay —
I leave, I leave, I leave, I leave
I leave with my bodkin and my tears in my hands;
Lo! — the shadows, the sky descending;
So by a dint of smite I gait there
Before I run and melt together with dusk
In my mind in which is this event
But it seems as if naught is to change anyway?!
After all these years thou left'st me down
In the emotional depths —
The sombre soak'd velvet drape is hung upon me
Turning my feelings, turning my feelings away from our so ignorant world:
All the beautiful moments shared, deliberately push'd aside —
After all these years thou left'st me down
In the emotional depths —
The sombre soak'd velvet drape is hung upon me
Turning my feelings away from our so ignorant world:
All the beautiful moments shared, deliberately push'd aside —
...a distance there is...
...a distance there is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Metal Goddess









On my naked back 
A dance of the nocturnal sun 
The tall grass crawls around me; 
In adoration bowing 
Can I find you in your dark? 
Can you find me in your heart? 
There's a fallen statue in the wilderness 
It has found its way to your dreams 
Haunting the waking hours 
In nights' color with eyes like rain 
The shades beseech you 
My love increases you 
And summer freezes you into me... 
The cold fire suits you! 
A pale tortured blue blistering through 
A lifeless lover was the high mountain 
Where we tried to reach the stars, 
The moon, the ways beyond 
It was the purest love of all... 
I will raise a statue in the wilderness 
It will find its way to your dreams 
This will haunt you forever 
In nights' color with eyes like rain 
Yet I collect the stars you wept, 
Keeping them as my own 
To be lost in your eyes 
For all the sadness that we kept 
And I fail to realize it's you... 
The cold suits you! 
A pale tortured blue blistering through 
When there's peace within myself 
And everything else 
A pale tortured blue blistering through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

yummy








Their judging eyes watching me 
It's all I've ever known 
When I try to open up my heart 
I am ridiculed and torn apart 
Your damn jokes I'll never get to hear 
Behind my back at my expense 
There's something inside me 
And I know it's good, I'm not evil 
Just misunderstood 
Do you see me now? 
Do you hear me now? 
You will know my name 
Do you see me now? 
Do you fear me now? 
You will know my name 
To try and break my silence 
Strip you of your dignity 
Tear down your perfect world 
Your perfect lies No more jokes 
I'll never get to hear 
Behind my back at my expense 
There's something inside me 
And I know it's good, 
I'm not evil 
Just misunderstood 
Do you see me now? 
Do you hear me now? 
You will know my name 
Do you see me now? 
Do you fear me now? 
You will know my name


----------



## BioHAZarD

Kindly note that this is a clone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Have you ever thought about your soul
Can it be saved?
Or perhaps you think that when you are dead
You just stay in your grave
Is God just a thought within your head
Or is he a part of you?
Is Christ just a name that you read in the book
When you were at school?

When you think about death, do you lose your breath
Or do you keep your cool?
Would you like to see the Pope on the end of a rope?
Do you think he's a fool?
Well I have seen the truth, yes, I've seen the light
And I've changed my ways
And I'll be prepared when you're lonely and scared
At the end of our days

Could it be you're afraid of what your friends might say
If they knew you believe in God above?
They should realise before they criticise
That God is the only way to love
Is your mind so small that you have to fall
In with the pack wherever they run
Will you still sneer when death is near
And say that you may as well worship the sun?

I think it was true it was people like you
That crucified Christ
I think it is sad the opinion you had
Was the only one voiced
Will you be so sure when your day is near
Say you don't believe?
You had the chance, but you turned it down
Now you can't retrieve


Perhaps you'll think before you say
That God is dead and gone
Open your eyes, just realise
That he's the one
The only one who can save you now
From all this sin and hate
Or will you still jeer at all you hear?
Yes, I think it's too late

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sleep don't visit, so I choke on sun
And the days blur into one
And the backs of my eyes hum with things I've never done
Sheets are swaying from an old clothesline
Like a row of captured ghosts over old dead grass
Was never much but we made the most

Welcome home

Ships are launching from my chest
Some have names but most do not
If you find one, please let me know what piece I've lost
Peel the scars from off my back
I don't need them anymore
You can throw them out or keep them in your mason jars

I've come home

All my nightmares escaped my head
Bar the door, please don't let them in
You were never supposed to leave
Now my head's splitting at the seams
And I don't know if I can
Here, beneath my lungs, I feel your thumbs press into my skin again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

This could be a repost... not sure



They told me lies: 
There'll be no Eden nights 
And thousand stars 
Will sleep in emptiness 

I once believed 
In words of human world 
But they can not guide me, 
Not anymore

When life is gone and all is dead 
You can not see me one last time 
Where light will fade and time has come 
This darkness takes the place of life

When time has come 
This light will fade away 
My thoughts are dark, 
My dreams will die away 

There is no light 
In my shattered life 
I leave this ground 
In silence... 

When life is gone and all is dead 
You can not see me one last time 
Where light will fade and time has come 
This darkness takes the place of life 

When life is gone and all is dead 
You can not see me one last time 
Where light will fade and time has come 
This darkness takes the place of life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Look at me
A million pictures on the cenotaph
Look at me
There’s nothing left but silent epitaphs
Through reassembly I’ve come to deceive you
Behind interpretations someone’s untrue
Look at me, look at me you motherfucker
If you could see what I see I know that you would hate me

Do what I will
By no means there are no guards
Promising a strong protection
Lasting through a lifetime
Hide and seek, what you will find
Another day, another time
Where love does not exist

Look at me
I never saw your starlit face
And never heard the words you spoke
Look at me
In countless glints, so smoky gold
The days shift away leaving you here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Come and dance through my vanity's halls
Welcome to my exhibition

Ornaments fall
The fate of my art, condemned
And the creative seed
That grows to the tune of the harvest song
Embody my lifelong passion
Intertwine with the structures of my art
Those empty frames staring at me

One lonely portrait covers the love starved canvas
In honor of the birthless rebellion within me

Every picture holds a tale
Every shade tells of a thousand words

The artistry of living chaos
Is pictured in the poets tears
Because everything burns
The final concept
Is all but a thought away

Be gone, you foul enchantress of decay!
My thoughts and words will come to right
In my chamber where chaos conveys
Kneel down to my desire
Deep in the vaults of my carnal agony
Emptiness! Orchestration through colors


The gallery

To never return to my guidance
Burning my art

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

I'm gonna take you 
To a place far from here 
No one will see us 
Watch the pain as it disappears 
No time for anger 
No time for despair 
Won't you come with me 
There's a room for us there 
This innocent beauty 
My words can't describe 
This rebirth purity 
Brings a sullen tear right to your eyes 
No time for anger 
No time for despair 
Please let me take you 
'cause I'm already there 
I'm so alone 
My head's my home 
I'll return to serenity 
Rhyme without reason is why children cry 
They see through the system 
That's breeding them just so they die 
So please let me take you 
And I'll show you the truth 
Inside my reality 
We shared in youth 
I'm so alone 
My head's my home 
And I feel 
So alone 
You know 
At last 
I'll return to serenity 
Now that I've taken you 
To a place far from here
I really must go back 
Close your eyes and we'll disappear 
Won't you come with me 
Salvation we'll share 
Inside of my head now 
There's a room for us there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

*Alcoholism, the socially sanctioned and legal killer *



If you come face to face with the devil tonight
Will you pick up where you left off, will you start to fight
When you feel alone and you're as dark as night
Know it's wrong, but boy it sure feels right
And oh, you're like whiskey to my soul
You're home when I got no place to go, ohhh

So come on and tie me down
Take me out to town
I got a feeling we've been taking the long way round
Is it just fantasy, honey is it just make believe
You're awakening the monsters deep inside of me


Burn my soul when you touch my skin
I'm a cause you pain if I let you in
Cause you taste like honey and you smell like gin
Forgive me father for I have sinned
And oh, you're like whiskey to my soul
You're home when I got no place to go, ohhh

So come on and tie me down
Take me out to town
I got a feeling we've been taking the long way round
Is it just fantasy, honey is it just make believe
You're awakening the monsters deep inside of me

Oh come on and tie me down
Take me out to town
Got a feeling we've been taking the long way round
Is it just fantasy, honey is it just make believe
You're awakening the monster deep inside of me

So come on and tie me down
Take me out to town
I got a feeling we've been taking the long way round
Is it just fantasy, honey is it just make believe
You're awakening the monsters deep inside of me

Yeah I've been living in the shadows
Shine your light on me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Cold is the water
It freezes your already cold mind
Already cold, cold mind
And death is at your doorstep
And it will steal your innocence
But it will not steal your substance
But you are not alone in this
And you are not alone in this
As brothers we will stand and we'll hold your hand
Hold your hand
And you are the mother
The mother of your baby child
The one to whom you gave life
And you have your choices
And these are what make man great
His ladder to the stars
But you are not alone in this
And you are not alone in this
As brothers we will stand and we'll hold your hand
Hold your hand
But I will tell the night
And whisper, "Lose your sight"
But I can't move the mountains for you


----------



## BioHAZarD

Remember all the times that we used to play 
You were lost and i would save you 
I don't think those feeling will ever fade 
You born a part of me
Won't you cure my tragedy 
Won't you cure my tragedy 
Don't take her smile away from me 
She's broken and I'm far away
Won't you cure my tragedy 
Won't you cure my tragedy 
Then i hope that you can hear me scream 
Won't you cure my tragedy
When i sit and think of the days we shared 
and the nights you covered before me 
Every little thing that i ever did 
You would stand by me 
Everytime you would cry it would take my wind 
My heart would break 
If I could be strong like you were for me 
You are my faith
Won't you cure my tragedy 
Won't you cure my tragedy 
Don't take her smile away from me 
She's broken and I'm far away 
If you made the world a stage for me 
Then i hope that you could hear me scream 
Can you hear me scream 
Can you hear me scream
Won't you cure my tragedy 
Won't you cure my tragedy 
Don't take her smile away from me 
She's broken and I'm far away 
If you made the world a stage for me
I can't take this anymore 
I can't take this anymore 
Won't you take and give her pain to me 
'Cause my whole life I've made mistakes


----------



## BioHAZarD

Close this chapter and watch it burn
End of innocence, blood and lust
Face the days of endless dusk
Darkness comes as you turn to dust

For those of you who plead for mercy
Contemplate your brand new saviour
For those of you who live in misery
Look to the sky and embrace your inner fear

Fear... The sense of isolation
The reason of it all
The weakest generation
The dark of the day
The lies an the illusions
The end of what we know
The fading generation
The dark of the day

Close this chapter and watch it burn
Open your eyes as a new born
Face the light of thousand suns
Brighter days are yet to come

Dead sun rising
Dead sun shines no more
Dead sun standing
Above as silence grows


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD

Some people get by
With a little understanding
Some people get by
With a whole lot more
I don't know
Why you gotta be so undemanding
One thing I know
I want more
I want more

(And I need all the love that I can't get to)
(And I need all the love I can get)
(And I need all the love that I can't get to)

D'you get scared to feel so much?
To let somebody touch you?
So hot, so cold, so far so out of control
Hard to come by, and harder to hold

Some people get by
With a little understanding
Some people get by
With a whole lot more
I don't know
Why you gotta be so undemanding
I want more


(And I need all the love I can get)
(And I need all the love that I can't get to)
(And I need all the love I can get)
(And I need all the love that I can't get to)

There are parts of me that don't get nervous
Not the parts that shake
You won't get what you deserve
You are what you take
Learning to cry for fun and profit
I'm not done yet
Counterfeit dollars or the English zloty
Anything I can get

Some people get by
With a little understanding
Some people get by
With a whole lot more
I don't know
Why you gotta be so undemanding
One thing I know
I want more

(And I need all the love I can get)
(And I need all the love that I can't get to)
(And I need all the love I can get)
(And I need all the love that I can't get to)


----------



## Adephi

Pity Eddie didn't get the love he deserved at Global Citizen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Heard this this morning , your thoughts ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some Afrikaans for a change:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Some Afrikaans for a change:



Koos Dup - altyd n wenner !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

This song keeps popping up places, first colleagues, then radio, no the internets.



*Losing It*
*Fisher (AU)*

*LOSING IT LYRICS*

I'm losing it
I'm losing it
I'm losing it
I'm losing it
I'm losing it
I'm losing it
I'm losing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I am not the only traveler 
Who has not repaid his debt 
I've been searching for a trail to follow again 
Take me back to the night we met 

And then I can tell myself 
What the hell I'm supposed to do 
And then I can tell myself 
Not to ride along with you 

I had all and then most of you 
Some and now none of you 
Take me back to the night we met 
I don't know what I'm supposed to do 
Haunted by the ghost of you 
Oh, take me back to the night we met 

When the night was full of terrors 
And your eyes were filled with tears 
When you had not touched me yet 
Oh, take me back to the night we met 
I had all and then most of you 
Some and now none of you 
Take me back to the night we met 

I don't know what I'm supposed to do 
Haunted by the ghost of you 
Take me back to the night we met

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Love this song !!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

An oldie that popped up on my playlist now and got me all nostalgic and stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Viper_SA said:


> An oldie that popped up on my playlist now and got me all nostalgic and stuff.



Ode to VG?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Throw back Saturday...

ENJOY!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> An oldie that popped up on my playlist now and got me all nostalgic and stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

There is a bit of a buzz in the background but I believe thats all the panties dropping to the floor.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Another song from my youth ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Another song from my youth ...




Classic @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Classic @ARYANTO !



Oh no - this is why I never follow this thread. Now I am on a music from the past binge again ‍




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

niemand luister Stones nie ??


----------



## Raindance

"Feel"

Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
I sit and talk to God
And He just laughs at my plans
My head speaks a language
I don't understand

I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
'Cause I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
I don't wanna die
But I ain't keen on living either
Before I fall in love
I'm preparing to leave her

Scare myself to death
That's why I keep on running
Before I've arrived
I can see myself coming
I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
'Cause I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
And I need to feel
Real love and the love ever after
I can not get enough

I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
I got too much love
Running through my veins
To go to waste

I just wanna feel
Real love and the love ever after
There's a hole in my soul
You can see it in my face
It's a real big place

Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

JASON MRAZ LYRICS
"93 Million Miles"

93 million miles from the Sun, people get ready get ready,
'cause here it comes it’s a light, a beautiful light, over the horizon into our eyes
Oh, my my how beautiful, oh my beautiful mother
She told me, "Son in life you’re gonna go far, if you do it right you’ll love where you are
Just know, wherever you go, you can always come home"

Ohh…ohh…ohh…
Ohh…ohh…ohh…

240 thousand miles from the Moon, we’ve come a long way to belong here,
To share this view of the night, a glorious night, over the horizon is another bright sky
Oh, my my how beautiful, oh my irrefutable father,
He told me, "Son sometimes it may seem dark, but the absence of the light is a necessary part.
Just know, you’re never alone, you can always come back home"

Ohh…ohh…ohh…
Ohh…ohh…ohh…

You can always come back…

Every road is a slippery slope
There is always a hand that you can hold on to.
Looking deeper through the telescope
You can see that your home’s inside of you.

Just know, that wherever you go, no you’re never alone, you will always get back home

Ohh…ohh…ohh…
Ohh…ohh…ohh…

Ohh…ohh…ohh…
Ohh…ohh…ohh…
Ohh…ohh…ohh…

93 million miles from the Sun, people get ready get ready,
'cause here it comes it’s a light, a beautiful light, over the horizon into our eyes…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

@lesvaches @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

CraftyZA said:


> Some George Harrison (the ex Beatle) - pisces fish.
> This has got to be one of my old time favorites! Can never get tired of this tune!



this is very Cat STEVENS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

David go well ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Ok , love them or hate them Westlife released a new single yesterday , Hello my love , written by Ed Sheeran . I know we mostly have older music here but this is worth a listen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

I have been listening to a lot of Body Count for some reason. I have always known about them and listened to them(Since I was 13 year old 1995), didn't pay much notice. They are now one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Well you only need the light when it's burning low
Only miss the sun when it starts to snow
Only know you love her when you let her go
Only know you've been high when you're feeling low
Only hate the road when you're missing home
Only know you love her when you let her go
And you let her go
Staring at the bottom of your glass
Hoping one day you'll make a dream last
But dreams come slow and they go so fast
You see her when you close your eyes
Maybe one day you'll understand why
Everything you touch surely dies
'Cause you only need the light when it's burning low
Only miss the sun when it starts to snow
Only know you love her when you let her go
Only know you've been high when you're feeling low
Only hate the road when you're missing home
Only know you love her when you let her go
Staring at the ceiling in the dark
Same old empty feeling in your heart
Love comes slow and it goes so fast
Well you see her when you fall asleep
But never to touch and never to keep
'Cause you loved her too much and you dive too deep
'Cause you only need the light when it's burning low
Only miss the sun when it starts to snow
Only know you love her when you let her go
Only know you've been high when you're feeling low
Only hate the road when you're missing home
Only know you love her when you let her go
And you let her go
Oh oh oh no
And you let her go
Oh oh oh no
And you let her go
Well, you only need the light when it's burning low
Only miss the sun when it starts to snow
Only know you love her when you let her go
Only know you've been high when you're feeling low
Only hate the road when you're missing home
Only know you love her when you let her go
'Cause you only need the light when it's burning low
Only miss the sun when it starts to snow
Only know you love her when you let her go
Only know you've been high when you're feeling low
Only hate the road when you're missing home
Only know you love her when you let her go
And you let her go

Songwriters: Michael David Rosenberg
Let Her Go lyrics © Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

never again....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

"Be"

Lost
On a painted sky
Where the clouds are hung
For the poet's eye
You may find him
If you may find him

There
On a distant shore
By the wings of dreams
Through an open door
You may know him
If you may

Be
As a page that aches for a word
Which speaks on a theme that is timeless
And the one God will make for your day

Sing
As a song in search of a voice that is silent
And the sun
God will make for your way

And we dance
To a whispered voice
Overheard by the soul,
Undertook by the heart
And you may know it
If you may know it

While the sand would become the stone
Which begat the spark
Turned to living bone
Holy, holy
Sanctus, sanctus

Be
As a page that aches for a word
Which speaks on a theme that is timeless
While the one God will make for your day

Sing
As a song in search of a voice that is silent
And the one God will make for your way


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Elmien

I am a HUGE Celine Dion fan. This is one of my favourite songs. I thought I'd share it with you all.


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

acorn said:


>




RIP Chi Cheng !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

just because ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

This might just be my life anthem..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

RIP Keith Flint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> RIP Keith Flint.




rest in piece

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

So my sister is cleaning house, sends me a box of ooooooooooooooold crap: photos, trinkets, toys, tapes, Cd's etc. Found a Kelly Family CD from the late 90's. Not really my type of music these days (was my Parent's CD's), but man, if you are a South African kid, born in the 80's, raised by the 90' the chances are pretty good you will remember this song. Putting this on here for the pure sake of nostalgia:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



I digged the BOSS since 84/85 army days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

For the fans !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So my sister is cleaning house, sends me a box of ooooooooooooooold crap: photos, trinkets, toys, tapes, Cd's etc. Found a Kelly Family CD from the late 90's. Not really my type of music these days (was my Parent's CD's), but man, if you are a South African kid, born in the 80's, raised by the 90' the chances are pretty good you will remember this song. Putting this on here for the pure sake of nostalgia:



wow ....THAT'S LONG AGO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

This lady had me in love years ago ...sweet dreams !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

@Dela Rey Steyn daai is behoorlike Afrikaanse musiek. Nie die skud jou biscuit k@k wat mens forseer word om na te luister nie.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Net om een daarby te gooi.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Net om een daarby te gooi.




Jan Blohm se dogter is na die song vernoem. Een van my gunstelinge!!


----------



## lesvaches



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_on_the_River:_The_New_Basement_Tapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Don't just call me pessimist.
Try and read between the lines.
*Warning Explicit Lyrics*
 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## supermoto

one of my favourite new groups


----------



## Raindance




----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Road trip jams!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

....for you, you know who you are

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

So great, thanks @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The Namibian girl with a voice like a:





I know my sin when I see your face
I wanna wake up next to you in the morning
Run away with me
You called my bluff when you saw my lie
I'd rather be half of you than whole of me
Run away with me
We don't need much
They say all you need is love
Well, I don't know about love, but all I need is you to run away with me
Run away with me

I don't care what people say
I know you belong with me
So run away with me
Run away with me


----------



## Adephi

Been a while since I posted anything Pearl Jam related

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Namibian girl with a voice like a:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my sin when I see your face
> I wanna wake up next to you in the morning
> Run away with me
> You called my bluff when you saw my lie
> I'd rather be half of you than whole of me
> Run away with me
> We don't need much
> They say all you need is love
> Well, I don't know about love, but all I need is you to run away with me
> Run away with me
> 
> I don't care what people say
> I know you belong with me
> So run away with me
> Run away with me




Great song, but she need to take it easy on those Gunston's.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Great song, but she need to take it easy on those Gunston's.


Camel Plains, at least 2-3 packs a day if you ask me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn




----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

in honour of @Jude 's birthday today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The story begins with the youngest girl in this video, she's young and in love. Her father has died and the love of her life asks her to leave, it shows what would happen if she would have left (which is ultimately fall deeper in love, explore, get married, and essentially live a happy fulfilled life.). However in reality she doesn't leave with her true love, instead she stays and he leaves, skipping over to the song Angela (the middle age women) she is now pregnant with another mans child and is living an unhappy life, she decides to leave one night, which ends in her and her new man getting a divorce, now onto Cleopatra (the woman driving the taxi) she is older now and drives the taxi for fun and sees many people that remind her of her and her love. She visits with the song she gave birth too and states that god gave her two blessing, birth and a divorce, now onto the 4th and final song, she is way older now and is now in a nursing home, she explains to the aids there that she was so amazing when she was young, and since they are a younger generation they don't quite understand, so they just shrug it off. She has a collection of the love of her life's pictures and she regrets not going with him, she knows she is going to die in the nursing home, old and alone. The what if moment comes when she decides to leave the nursing home. The end. Ultimately this ballad is a lesson about choices, regrets, and life. She regrets not leaving with her soulmate which in turn leads to her living a depressing life, in which the only blessing are birth and a divorce.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Always love hearing new stuff from these guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Wish these guys can come back for another concert.


----------



## lesvaches

nice avatar @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Net om een daarby te gooi.



trek 86 Hillbrow toe - homesic en aleen - het daai liedjie stukkend geluister 10/10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

This was Mom's favourite song ....many many years ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sitting with a Oranje River Wine Cellars Medium Cream Sherry in hand and listening to some awesome tunage, and I miss my home town of UPINGTON, the Northern Cape is truly an epic piece of South Africa. I love the bushveld where I stay now, but the cape provinces will always be a part of my soul.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> @Silver



My heroes are getting old...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The story begins with the youngest girl in this video, she's young and in love. Her father has died and the love of her life asks her to leave, it shows what would happen if she would have left (which is ultimately fall deeper in love, explore, get married, and essentially live a happy fulfilled life.). However in reality she doesn't leave with her true love, instead she stays and he leaves, skipping over to the song Angela (the middle age women) she is now pregnant with another mans child and is living an unhappy life, she decides to leave one night, which ends in her and her new man getting a divorce, now onto Cleopatra (the woman driving the taxi) she is older now and drives the taxi for fun and sees many people that remind her of her and her love. She visits with the song she gave birth too and states that god gave her two blessing, birth and a divorce, now onto the 4th and final song, she is way older now and is now in a nursing home, she explains to the aids there that she was so amazing when she was young, and since they are a younger generation they don't quite understand, so they just shrug it off. She has a collection of the love of her life's pictures and she regrets not going with him, she knows she is going to die in the nursing home, old and alone. The what if moment comes when she decides to leave the nursing home. The end. Ultimately this ballad is a lesson about choices, regrets, and life. She regrets not leaving with her soulmate which in turn leads to her living a depressing life, in which the only blessing are birth and a divorce.



Deep boet, deep!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The second someone mentioned you were all alone
I could feel the trouble coursing through your veins
Now I know, it's got a hold
Just a phone called left unanswered, had me sparking up
These cigarettes won't stop me wondering where you are
Don't let go, keep a hold
If you look into the distance, there's a house upon the hill
Guiding like a lighthouse to a place where you'll be
Safe to feel at grace 'cause we've all made mistakes
If you've lost your way
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
Tell me what's been happening, what's been on your mind
Lately you've been searching for a darker place
To hide, that's alright
But if you carry on abusing, you'll be robbed from us
I refuse to lose another friend to drugs
Just come home, don't let go
If you look into the distance, there's a house upon the hill
Guiding like a lighthouse to a place where you'll be
Safe to feel at grace 'cause we've all made mistakes
If you've lost your way
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
If you look into the distance, there's a house upon the hill
Guiding like a lighthouse, it's a place where you'll be
Safe to feel at grace and if you've lost your way
If you've lost your way (I will leave the light on)
And I know you don't know oh, but I need you to be brave
Hiding from the truth ain't gonna make this all okay
I'll see your pain if you don't feel our grace
And you've lost your way
I will leave the light on
I will leave the light on
'Cause I will leave the light on

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

As if I need another reason to go and see this movie, guess who is back...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The second someone mentioned you were all alone
> I could feel the trouble coursing through your veins
> Now I know, it's got a hold
> Just a phone called left unanswered, had me sparking up
> These cigarettes won't stop me wondering where you are
> Don't let go, keep a hold
> If you look into the distance, there's a house upon the hill
> Guiding like a lighthouse to a place where you'll be
> Safe to feel at grace 'cause we've all made mistakes
> If you've lost your way
> I will leave the light on
> I will leave the light on
> I will leave the light on
> I will leave the light on
> Tell me what's been happening, what's been on your mind
> Lately you've been searching for a darker place
> To hide, that's alright
> But if you carry on abusing, you'll be robbed from us
> I refuse to lose another friend to drugs
> Just come home, don't let go
> If you look into the distance, there's a house upon the hill
> Guiding like a lighthouse to a place where you'll be
> Safe to feel at grace 'cause we've all made mistakes
> If you've lost your way
> I will leave the light on
> I will leave the light on
> I will leave the light on
> I will leave the light on
> I will leave the light on
> If you look into the distance, there's a house upon the hill
> Guiding like a lighthouse, it's a place where you'll be
> Safe to feel at grace and if you've lost your way
> If you've lost your way (I will leave the light on)
> And I know you don't know oh, but I need you to be brave
> Hiding from the truth ain't gonna make this all okay
> I'll see your pain if you don't feel our grace
> And you've lost your way
> I will leave the light on
> I will leave the light on
> 'Cause I will leave the light on



*wow FANTASTIC!*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

RIP to an absolute legend in the South African music scene, Piet Botha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I this doesn't stir something inside of you, nothing will

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

FOR ALL THE SAD PEOPLE ON HERE,
HOPE TO TAKE YOUR MIND AWAY A MINUTE,


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I this doesn't stir something inside of you, nothing will



MOM AND ME LOVED THIS XXXXXX

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

In a bit of a Country Vibe today...


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn




----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I think a few of us have been 'here', myself included


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Last one, I know everyone is not a fan of Country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

"You're in a relationship because you need help, but that’s not necessarily why you should be in a relationship. And that’s skinny. It doesn’t have weight. Skinny love doesn’t have a chance because it’s not nourished."



Come on skinny love just last the year 
Pour a little salt we were never here 
My, my, my, my, my, my, my, my 
Staring at the sink of blood and crushed veneer 
I tell my love to wreck it all 
Cut out all the ropes and let me fall 
My, my, my, my, my, my, my, my 
Right in the moment this order's tall 
I told you to be patient 
I told you to be fine 
I told you to be balanced 
I told you to be kind 
In the morning I'll be with you 
But it will be a different kind 
'Cause I'll be holding all the tickets 
And you'll be owning all the fines 
Come on skinny love what happened here 
Suckle on the hope in lite brassiere 
My, my, my, my, my, my, my, my 
Sullen load is full, so slow on the split 
I told you to be patient 
I told you to be fine 
I told you to be balanced 
I told you to be kind 
Now all your love is wasted? 
Then who the hell was I? 
Now I'm breaking at the bridges 
And at the end of all your lines 
Who will love you? 
Who will fight? 
Who will fall far behind? 
Come on skinny love 
My, my, my, my, my, my, my, my

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hey darling
Can I tell you whats been on my mind
Sick and tired of the 9 to 5 and the city lights
Hey darling
We could get out of town
See the beautiful world around, wanna se it now
Pack our bags and get in the car
Leave a little note and we'll drive real far
Let's get out, we can leave this city
Let's drive to the open air
Yeah, the countryside is so pretty
With the wind blowing in your hair
We can look back someday
Baby, don't you understand?
That we only get one love I wanna make it count
Honey, come on now and take my hand
Hey darling
I love it when it's me and you
On the road with a couple ...? and a car for two
Hey darling
You know we're gonna have a really good time
Driving in the middle of the night
When the stars are bright
Pack our bags and get in the car
Leave a little note and we'll drive real far
Let's get out, we can leave this city
Let's drive to the open air
Yeah, the countryside is so pretty
With the wind blowing in your hair
We can look back someday
Baby, don't you understand?
That we only get one love I wanna make it count
Honey, come on now and take my hand
Uhh uhh uhh uhhhhh
Uhh uhh uhh uhhhhh
Let's get out, we can leave this city
Let's drive to the open air
Yeah, the countryside is so pretty
With the wind blowing in your hair
We can look back someday
Baby, don't you understand?
That we only get one love I wanna make it count
Honey, come on now and take my hand
Yeah, we only get one love I wanna make it count
Honey, come on now and take my hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

"At the age of thirty seven
She realized she'd never ride
Through Paris in a sports car
With the warm wind in her hair"

And sometime we realize it earlier, that you wont necessarily get to do the things that we plan to do...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfapKxWamIM


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "At the age of thirty seven
> She realized she'd never ride
> Through Paris in a sports car
> With the warm wind in her hair"
> 
> And sometime we realize it earlier, that you wont necessarily get to do the things that we plan to do...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfapKxWamIM


ms Faithfull beautifull song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Posted another version of this song before but Youtube removed it. But here it is again.

Jack Sparrow jamming with a whole bunch of legends to my favourite David Bowie song. And they do it justice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

And another cover.

This one has to be played loud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Nothing like a good ol' oldie ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The_Fran

@Dela Rey Steyn Waiting patiently for another lekker tune.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some old school:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some modern: 

International Artist featuring a local band and a music video shot in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Local is lekker, we've had some amazing artists in the past, and we still have a few gems around today. Not a lot of the "younger generation" actually knew that this is a South African band:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great one @Dela Rey Steyn 
Thanks for posting
I forgot about ballyhoo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Local is lekker, we've had some amazing artists in the past, and we still have a few gems around today. Not a lot of the "younger generation" actually knew that this is a South African band:




Now that takes me far back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

*Queen*

We are the champions!

Love these guys

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Found an absolute gem on youtube..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> *Queen*
> 
> We are the champions!
> 
> Love these guys





@Silver 

This was at a festival between sets where they played Bohemian Rhapsody on the speakers as background music like they do at festivals. But the crowd of 65k+ just took it away. Have to listen to the banging part.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

I know Metallica doesn't like to do covers but when they do its bloody awesome.

Rob and Kirk covering Engel from Rammstein...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StephenE

Awesome thread this. Found some good new music.

Here's one from me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Woza Friday my darling!

RIP legend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Fran

The hype is probably over but this is my mood running into the weekend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> @Silver
> 
> This was at a festival between sets where they played Bohemian Rhapsody on the speakers as background music like they do at festivals. But the crowd of 65k+ just took it away. Have to listen to the banging part.



Missed this post of yours, thanks @Adephi !!


----------



## ARYANTO

''DON'T GO '' A brand new track from OMD 
Can't find a link yet , but here is classic OMD for the fans .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

@lesvaches check this out .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> @lesvaches check this out .




Ooh, thats awesome @ARYANTO 
Lots of good memories

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

lol @ARYANTO 1983...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

Silver said:


> Ooh, thats awesome @ARYANTO
> Lots of good memories

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

for those that haven't experienced a proper WTF!!!?? moment this weekend...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Some Sunday nostalgic to get this thread alive again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


>



Enjoyed that. Thanks!

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

A VERY good cover of The Offspring's original song.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Another cover to follow the one from yesterday...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>




Thanks for this.

Amazing how passionate Marcus Mumford gets when he sings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This song has been stuck in my head for more than a week. It is a song my Dad used to listen quite often when i was younger. I always liked the sound of the song, but only really understood the lyrics when became older. Not everyone's cup of tea on here, but a song that has meant a lot to me over the years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

one of the greatest...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Now that Mr Steyn was BRILLIANT , Thanks , Google , here we go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Do not be misled by the name .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> one of the greatest...




05:30 for the good part

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

.

05:09 for the epitome... masterfully done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

@Timwis 

Too early to get hyped?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

@Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> @Adephi




Just love how Scott Weiland's vocals blend with Slash and the rest of GnR's guitar sounds.

Another classic that got a lot of meaning after he passed:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> Just love how Scott Weiland's vocals blend with Slash and the rest of GnR's guitar sounds.
> 
> Another classic that got a lot of meaning after he passed:



Probably wasn't until after he passed that he got the true recognition of just how good both a vocalist and song writer he was!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

@ARYANTO 



One of the best parts of the show has to be the end credits song.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

This is how I feel today ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Song for my day.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

This is much better than what I expected it would be. Although it is one of the wierdest Christmas carols I have ever heard...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lalla



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

One of the best 80's rebellious rock icons doing Christmas songs ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Crappy cellphone camera recording but you can still catch the magic.

12:50 Violet Grohl's vocals is really not bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

It started with this scene from The Witcher



That started a trend for anyone that can play guitar to cover it on youtube.

But this is the best one I have found..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

probably had this on somewhere last year, but really enjoying it today. Hope this year brings many great things to each and everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


>



Yip, and here we are 4 decades later and the future did not turn out quite the way we wanted. Even bra's are back in fashion so it's all gone a bit pear shaped has it not?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raindance said:


> Yip, and here we are 4 decades later and the future did not turn out quite the way we wanted. Even bra's are back in fashion so it's all gone a bit pear shaped has it not?
> 
> Regards



It's a bit more round or slighty oval shaped, pear shaped was without the bra's...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Who would ever thought Ozzy and Elton John would feature in the same song.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> It started with this scene from The Witcher
> 
> 
> 
> That started a trend for anyone that can play guitar to cover it on youtube.
> 
> But this is the best one I have found..




This voice..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Brand new Pearl Jam Single

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Brand new Pearl Jam Single




Heard this yesterday and not too sure what to think of it. A very interresting base riff but the funky keyboards doesn't really fit. But I'm sure it grow on me.

They usually release the better songs right before a tour. So will wait for that. And by then we will a whole new album of PJ dad rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Yeah it's different, the drumming almost sounds like a drum machine and has a slight old style melodic rock sound like Magnum. After listening to it about 20 times it's a grower, like you very unsure to start with but now loving it. Pearl Jam say it's the first single off the album so sounds like Can't deny it was a red herring and usually the better tracks are the album tracks which is the difference between great bands like Pearl Jam and those that release albums full of fillers to accompany a couple of singles. Can't wait until the 27th of March for the new album! What's your favourite track? mine is In My Tree


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> Heard this yesterday and not too sure what to think of it. A very interresting base riff but the funky keyboards doesn't really fit. But I'm sure it grow on me.
> 
> They usually release the better songs right before a tour. So will wait for that. And by then we will a whole new album of PJ dad rock.


The Bass rift is actually Stone's rift but Stone playing it on Bass which sounds like they are in experimental mood add the fact they have spent a lot of time on the new album and Trump is President it should be a great album!


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> The Bass rift is actually Stone's rift but Stone playing it on Bass which sounds like they are in experimental mood add the fact they have spent a lot of time on the new album and Trump is President it should be a great album!



Yeah, just in time for ellections. Really hope this not entirely political. Eddie does tend to get vocal around this time.

And hope they don't experiment too much. They need to stick to plain RnR. Thats what they good at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> Yeah, just in time for ellections. Really hope this not entirely political. Eddie does tend to get vocal around this time.
> 
> And hope they don't experiment too much. They need to stick to plain RnR. Thats what they good at.


I really think most of the politics will be speeches on stage maybe a bit of anger shown on the album will come through. Vs was a great album but my favourite two albums i didn't rate at the time but they just very slowly grew on me that's No Code and Yield, even their last album i thought was very good!


----------



## ARYANTO

They will be in S.A. in May , can't wait ! [KONGOS]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

He was a great singer and this was one of the best covers for this beautiful song.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Remebering Chester for the brilliant wordsmith he was

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Classic!


----------



## ARYANTO

just listen ...close your eyes and sit back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

This is more like the PJ I know.



@Timwis

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> This is more like the PJ I know.
> 
> 
> 
> @Timwis



Yeah i was playing it all day the other day when i got it sent from the 10 club do you get the Pearl Jam emails? video was sent yesterday. I love it, even the intro which reminds me of early Kings of Leon!


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Yeah i was playing it all day the other day when i got it sent from the 10 club do you get the Pearl Jam emails? video was sent yesterday. I love it, even the intro which reminds me of early Kings of Leon!



Not on the Fanclub. Got it from FB and Youtube. Haven't seen it on Spotify yet. 

Propably the only reason I still use social media.


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some Afrikaans, because I'm from the dark side of the "Biltong Gordyn": Limpopo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Go full screen , sit back and be carried away ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

When I'm big I want to be Mick Jagger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

and then the local dogs !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Forgotten favourite

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Thank me later..



You're welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

everybody needs a pick-me-up on a Tuesday....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Adephi said:


> Thank me later..
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.




it tries but will never overcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

BioHAZarD said:


> it tries but will never overcome



Brian Johnson will never look as good in leathers

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

classic / weird

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Too early for the Lockdown blues?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Too early for the Lockdown blues?




Not at all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

R.I.P Chris

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Listen to this with earphones and enjoy the superb stereo on this song- put volume !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Listen to this with earphones and enjoy the superb stereo on this song- put volume !



It’s been a while I discovered this YouTube channel. I like the way the sound moves left to right and back... a unique sound experience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Something different to enjoy -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Probably one of the best "Cover" songs in history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

My YouTube algorithm is on fire tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sorry for all the posts, I blame the whisky and YouTube....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 193554


Another favourite...


Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Another one from my friend Mr Grohl.

Propably the best rythm trio in the business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Try and keep up with this drummer's rythm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Bob is back !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Local is lekka

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Saw Alison perform this song at Caesars, with my baby sister , strange my best memories of her is music related.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Another lifetime, another person ago...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Another lifetime, another person ago...



Many fond memories of this band

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Another lifetime, another person ago...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

@Timwis 

Enjoyed this way more than I thought I would.



And the fact that they didn't play Smells like teen spirit makes it even more special.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> @Timwis
> 
> Enjoyed this way more than I thought I would.
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that they didn't play Smells like teen spirit makes it even more special.



Will give it a watch in a bit, Cheers!


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeaLea



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Bit of DOEF DOEF TO GET THE BLOOD PUMPING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

* Little Richard, Founding Father of Rock Who Broke Musical Barriers, Dead at 87 *

09 May 2020
by David Browne
Rolling Stone





Little Richard, a founding father of rock and roll whose fervent shrieks, flamboyant garb, and joyful, gender-bending persona embodied the spirit and sound of that new art form, died Saturday. He was 87. The musician’s son, Danny Penniman, confirmed the pioneer’s death to Rolling Stone, but said the cause of death was unknown.

Starting with “Tutti Frutti” in 1956, Little Richard cut a series of unstoppable hits – “Long Tall Sally” and “Rip It Up” that same year, “Lucille” in 1957, and “Good Golly Miss Molly” in 1958.


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

In a couple of years when our children ask us about 2020, we will all have our 'Vietnam Flashbacks'

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Saturday morning exercises 6-9 


Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Been wanting to watch the film "Into the Wild" for some time. And finally got around to it on my few days off from work. One of those films that lingers with you for long after you watched it. And the soundtrack is done by Eddie Vedder so its bloody awesome!

@Timwis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> Been wanting to watch the film "Into the Wild" for some time. And finally got around to it on my few days off from work. One of those films that lingers with you for long after you watched it. And the soundtrack is done by Eddie Vedder so its bloody awesome!
> 
> @Timwis



Thanks for that, yeah i have the soundtrack CD as well, Ed's done a lot of solo projects , have you heard the Twin Peaks theme?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Thanks for that, yeah i have the soundtrack CD as well, Ed's done a lot of solo projects , have you heard the Twin Peaks theme?



Nope. But will look out for it.


----------



## Timwis

@Adephi phi you probably have heard it but didn't know he originally wrote it for Twin Peaks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

this is a sexy woman

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> this is a sexy woman



Indeed, but do you remember the hairstyles?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Indeed, but do you remember the hairstyles?




yes, lockdown hair without being in actual lockdown

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

MRHarris1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



loving this tnx .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Been wanting to watch the film "Into the Wild" for some time. And finally got around to it on my few days off from work. One of those films that lingers with you for long after you watched it. And the soundtrack is done by Eddie Vedder so its bloody awesome!
> 
> @Timwis



It's a stunning movie .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Some electro pop anyone ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Sick of hiding the truth, ******* lying to you
No more time left for hope, at the end of your rope
Choke, at the end of your rope
Choke
No more running, no more hiding from tomorrow
Living life without your eyes, hollow
Read between the lines
More than meets the eye
A face so pure, he's insecure
He's been running for some time
Find me trapped inside my head
(I can't find a way to bring myself back)
Choking on these words unsaid
(Spit it out, spit it out before I fade out)
No more time left for hope, at the end of your rope
Choke, at the end of your rope
Choke
We are bleeding underneath, I see your shadow
Below the surface I am taken by your sorrow
Read between the lines
More than meets the eye
A face so pure, he's insecure
He's been running for some time
Find me trapped inside my head
(I can't find a way to bring myself back)
Choking on these words unsaid
(Spit it out, spit it out before I fade out)
Eternal ache
A silent grave
Eternal
Find me trapped inside my head
(I can't find a way to bring myself back)
Choking on these words unsaid
(Spit it out, spit it out before I fade out)
Buried in my own head, falling apart
Choking on my own tongue, tearing my heart

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Is it just me or was Moby a genius ahead of his time?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## volcom27101982

Cant wait for Friday night 

A song for nights by the fireplace drinking a glass of wine with buds.
(Highly recommended I actually do this)

Check out after
*Still Corners - Black Lagoon *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982

A song about vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just so that nobody will forget that Mongolian Throat Singing is an actual thing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I know Trent had a lot of reservations about this cover of his song, but this IMHO is one of the best cover songs in existence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I know Trent had a lot of reservations about this cover of his song, but this IMHO is one of the best cover songs in existence.




The only reservation Trent had was that it was very overwhelming hearing Johnny Cash doing one of his songs. Johnny also wasn't the only one interested in doing the song

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Disturbingly good video released today. Song's not bad though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Now that is my jam for today very catchy song. Vape related lol


THE REAPER said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Fragment of a memory takes a choke-hold on me
Piece by piece, silently sucking the life from me
Melancholic melody declines me into sleep
Until I open my eyes, I've lived in a lie
All of these scars in my head remind me of you
Hate and regret hand by hand
Striking memories of you
These scars were made by you
A flash from my history gives comfort to me
Underneath this agony, killing ache in me
Trying to defy lunacy to keep my sanity
Until I open my eyes to this lie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

I cannot wait to see your struggle within
A share of stench of your guilt
In this hysterical addiction
I shall discard your deceit
My soul is burning as your flesh crawls
Ripped from your burden of grief
Too tired to mourn and too sad to care
Just get the **** out of here
Crawl in me
Inside my veins you're burning still
Grow in me
But in my heart you're dead for real
Get inside my house of grief
Here's where I want you to be
Decaying slow a frantic crumble
Towards the end of your dreams
Crawl in me
Inside my veins you're burning still
Grow in me
But in my heart you're dead for real
The last time (last time)
The last time
Those years were all in vain
Come save my soul
The last time (last time)
The last time
Those years were all in vain
Come save my soul
Craving 'till your last breath
But still demanding respect
Just like a doll I see you falter
Shattering fragments of guilt
But I'm so tired of your blathering
Of your constant lies of your sickness
Let me close the door on your memory
And watch you burn inside my prison
Crawl in me
Inside my veins you're burning still
Grow in me
But in my heart you're dead for real
The last time (last time)
The last time
Those years were all in vain
Come save my soul
The last time (last time)
The last time
Those years were all in vain
Come save my soul
Feeble legs are fast to crumble
In a constant reverence
Save your prayers for tomorrow
'Cause today drown with me
The last time (last time)
The last time
Those years were all in vain
Come save my soul
The last time (last time)
The last time
Those years were all in vain
Come save my soul

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

It doesn't matter when we started to bleed just to feel alive
It was a part of your slave design
Many suns are dead by now, human race will not find
A rebirth between this demise
This is the way, awake to be re wired
To recreate my mind. I blame my remembrance
I can't withstand your lies in this bright light
Welcome to everyone in this dark star renaissance
The dark matter is all around us and our nature tolerates
Extreme manipulation methods
A fake perfection and a self contained existence
Will bring us to pay the consequences
Why did I believe to save me with old schemes divine,
When you came to bring us a newborn star?
I've become a demon that will burn
This is the way, awake to be re wired
To recreate my mind. I blame my remembrance
I can't withstand your lies in this bright light
Welcome to everyone in this dark star renaissance
I strived to define the less dark time, when my hope became a defeat
I strived to wipe out, last emotions were mine, dreaming to be free
You collect lives behind invisible barricades of cruelty
The convicts will never forget till when the tomorrow will not be the same
This is the way, awake to be re wired
To recreate my mind. I blame my remembrance
I can't withstand your lies in this bright light
Welcome to everyone in this dark star renaissance
This is the way, awake to be re wired
To recreate my mind in this dark star renaissance
I can't withstand your lies in this bright light
Dreaming to be free in this dark star renaissance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

.


Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Luciano Pavarotti - Nessun Dorma

Impressive, large, beautiful and full of heart!

Goosebump alert

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Luciano Pavarotti - Nessun Dorma
> 
> Impressive, large, beautiful and full of heart!
> 
> Goosebump alert




Tonight on the radio they played this song and I listened to the lyrics. The song was written for war torn Sarajevo at the time but the lyrics is so relevant today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Adephi 

true greats , Bono and Luciano
Wow

thanks for sharing very special

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@BioHAZarD @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @BioHAZarD @Adephi




The millennial version

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Today's mood:



If you are tired of quarantine and desire that "group experience" feeling, the Live Version:



If you don't like it too loud, but appreciate good music:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

African version

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Today's mood:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are tired of quarantine and desire that "group experience" feeling, the Live Version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like it too loud, but appreciate good music:




I've seen that live version probably a thousand times and everytime that crowd gives me chills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


>




Vagabonds forever !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

And for people that want something a little more upbeat:





it's Friday after all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Im sure this is how we are all feeling since the ban was lifted

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Too late, this is not the answer
I need to pack it in
I can't pull your heart together with just my voice alone
A thousand shards of glass I came to meet you in
You cut the peace out of me
And as you ripped it all apart
That's when I turned to watch you
And as the light in you went dark
I saw you turn to shadow
If you would salvage some part of you that once knew love
But I'm losing this
And I'm losing you
Oh I've gotta turn and run
The places that you never see
Oh I've gotta save my blood
From all that you've broken
Pack up these pieces of me
It's too late now to stop the process
This was your choice you let it in
This double life you lead is eating you up from within
A thousand shards of glass you pushed beneath my skin
And left me lying there to bleed
And as you showed my your scars
I only held you closer
But as the light in you went dark I saw you turn over
I wanted always to be there for you and close to you
But I'm losing this
And I'm losing you
Oh I've gotta turn and run
The places that you never see
Oh I've gotta save my blood
From all that you've broken
Pack up these pieces of me
These broken pieces
Pack up these pieces of me
These broken pieces
Pack up these pieces
Maybe without me
You'll return to all the beauty I once knew
But if I stay I know
We will both be drowned by you holding on to me
Oh I've gotta turn and run
From faces that you never see
Oh I've gotta save my blood
From all that you've broken
Pack up these pieces of me
These broken pieces
Pack up these pieces of me
These broken pieces
Pack up these pieces of me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name, It felt good to be out of the rain. In the desert you can remember your name, 'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke

There's nothing new under the sun.



There's something happening here
What it is, is fairly clear
Some antifa with guns over there
Are pawns of the Dems and squares

I think it's time we stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look; it's goin down

There's battle lines being drawn
Probably get censored for this song
Young people speaking their minds
Getting banned by Google and Twitter they find

It's time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look it's going down

What a field day for the weak
Ten thousand cucks in the street
Throwin' bricks and molotovs too
If their handlers win we're probably screwed

Well it's time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look; it's goin down

Paranoia strikes deep
Karens into your business will peep
The small minds are always afraid
Time to be aware and scoot them away

We better stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look; it's goin down
Stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look; it's goin down
Stop, now, what's that sound
Everybody look; it's goin down
Stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look; it's goin down

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I was seven years old when I got my first pair
And I stepped outside, and I was like "Momma
This air bubble right here, it's gonna make me fly"
I hit that court, and when I jumped
I jumped, I swear I got so high
"I touched the net! Mom, I touched the net!
This is the best day of my life"
Air Maxes were next, that air bubble, that mesh
The box, the smell, the stuffing, the thread, at school
I was so cool, I knew that I couldn't crease 'em
My friends couldn't afford 'em, four stripes on their Adidas
On the court I wasn't the best, but my kicks were like the pros, yo
Stick out my tongue so everyone could see that logo
Nike Air Flight, book bag was so dope
And then my friend Carlos's brother got murdered for his Fours
Whoa
See he just wanted a jump shot
But they wanted his Starter coat, though
Didn't wanna get caught from Genesee Park to Othello
You'd get clowned for those Pro Wings, with the velcro, those were not tight
I was tryna fly, without leaving the ground
'Cause I wanted to be like Mike, right, wanted to be him
I wanted to be that guy, I wanted to touch the rim
I wanted to be cool, and I wanted to fit in
I wanted what he had, America, it begins

I wanna fly, can you take me far away?
Give me a star to reach for
Tell me what it takes
And I'll go so high, I'll go so high
My feet won't touch the ground
Just stitch my wings and pull the strings
I bought these dreams that all fall down

*We want what we can't have
The commodity makes us want it
So expensive, damn, I just got to flaunt it
Got to show 'em
So exclusive, this that new shit
A hundred dollars for a pair of shoes, I would never hoop in
Look at me, look at me, I'm a cool kid
I'm an individual, yeah, but I'm part of a movement
My movement told me "Be a consumer"
And I consumed it
They told me to just do it
I listened to what that swoosh said
Look at what that swoosh did
See it consumed my thoughts*
"Are you stupid? Don’t crease 'em! Just leave 'em in that box!"
Strangled by these laces, laces I can barely talk
That's my air bubble and I'm lost, if it pops
We are what we wear, we wear what we are
But see I look inside the mirror and think Phil Knight tricked us all
Will I stand for change, or stay in my box?
These Nikes help me define me
But I'm trying to take mine off

I wanna fly, can you take me far away?
Give me a star to reach for
Tell me what it takes
And I'll go so high, I'll go so high
My feet won't touch the ground
Just stitch my wings and pull the strings
I bought these dreams that all fall down

They started out with what I wear to school
That first day
Like these are what make you cool
And this pair, this would be my parachute
So much more than just a pair of shoes
Nah, this is what I am
What I wore, this is the source of my youth
This dream that they sold to you
For a hundred dollars and some change
Consumption is in the veins
And now I see it's just another pair of shoes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

If you are the dealer, I'm out of the game
If you are the healer, it means I'm broken and lame
If thine is the glory then mine must be the shame
You want it darker
We kill the flame

Magnified, sanctified, be thy holy name
Vilified, crucified, in the human frame
A million candles burning for the help that never came
You want it darker

Hineni, hineni (Hineni means Here I am)
I'm ready, my lord

There's a lover in the story
But the story's still the same
There's a lullaby for suffering
And a paradox to blame
But it's written in the scriptures
And it's not some idle claim
You want it darker
We kill the flame

They're lining up the prisoners
And the guards are taking aim
I struggled with some demons
They were middle class and tame
I didn't know I had permission to murder and to maim
You want it darker

Hineni, hineni
I'm ready, my lord

Magnified, sanctified, be thy holy name
Vilified, crucified, in the human frame
A million candles burning for the love that never came
You want it darker
We kill the flame

If you are the dealer, let me out of the game
If you are the healer, I'm broken and lame
If thine is the glory, mine must be the shame
You want it darker

Hineni, hineni
Hineni, hineni
I'm ready, my lord

Hineni
Hineni, hineni
Hineni

*Hineni in Hebrew means: "Here I am"

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

“The child is grown 
The dream is gone”

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

You Tube's AC/DC playlist to get your weekend started:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSKiP8AuSHigjStbNS6oFyMbCBguP2goq

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

I'm sticking with another cover today. I submit for your consideration:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

I'll raise both of you with an AC/DC cover..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## supermoto

For all you acdc fans. Recognize the singer?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

supermoto said:


> For all you acdc fans. Recognize the singer?



Brian!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## supermoto

I became a granddad during the week. I had to ask why they named him Nathaniel and was told that both of them had been bought up listening to war of the worlds and that this song was my daughter in laws favorite.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

This is a local laaitie , heard the song yesterday and got an earworm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

You Tube's algorithm took me on a 90's trip today. What a weird and wonderful decade for music. So many one-hit wonders, new genres, it was the boom in the music industry that inspired generations. Granted, not all of it was good, ok, most of it was rubbish, but there were some gems, and a lot of earworms (@ARYANTO ). 

I've omitted some of the songs (Nobody wants to listen to barbie girl again), and missed a few iconic ones, but here goes:





















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymNFyxvIdaM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUvVdTlA23w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPO76Jlnz6c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iNbnineUCI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ7E40Ec5ec
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ClCpfeIELw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You Tube's algorithm took me on a 90's trip today. What a weird and wonderful decade for music. So many one-hit wonders, new genres, it was the boom in the music industry that inspired generations. Granted, not all of it was good, ok, most of it was rubbish, but there were some gems, and a lot of earworms (@ARYANTO ).
> 
> I've omitted some of the songs (Nobody wants to listen to barbie girl again), and missed a few iconic ones, but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymNFyxvIdaM
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUvVdTlA23w
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPO76Jlnz6c
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlUKcNNmywk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3lWwBslWqg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iNbnineUCI
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ7E40Ec5ec
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ClCpfeIELw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc




You made some mistakes there. I fixed it for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> You made some mistakes there. I fixed it for you.


on my list it's all good, but not all of them on YT's algorithm was good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> on my list it's all good, but not all of them on YT's algorithm was good



I will listen to Barbie Girl, Spice Girls, Backstreet Boys and Nsync on repeat before I touch the garbage on radio today.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Some lesser known gems from the 90's







Some ballads thats fitting for today's weather.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

And this interesting cover jumps into my feed.

@Timwis

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Roger Waters on his own

''When the cowboys and Arabs draw down On each other at noon In the cool dusty air of the city boardroom Will you stand by a passive spectator Of the market dictators Will you discreetly withdraw''

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

ARYANTO said:


> Roger Waters on his own
> 
> ''When the cowboys and Arabs draw down On each other at noon In the cool dusty air of the city boardroom Will you stand by a passive spectator Of the market dictators Will you discreetly withdraw''


Hope you dont mind, link is broken... Or something...
Excellent song btw. 








Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1

*BAD WOLVES - CRAWLING (LINKIN PARK COVER)*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

*DIAMANTE & Breaking Benjamin - Iris (Official Video)*

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## MRHarris1

*Godsmack - Unforgettable*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1

*Disturbed - Hold on to Memories [Official Live Video]*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MRHarris1

*Nellie The Elephant- Toy Dolls*
(The Craziness that is my Mind)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

*Green Jelly - Three Little Pigs (Official Video)*
(The Craziness that is my Mind)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1

*Five Finger Death Punch - Inside Out (Official Music Video)*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

Last one for the night...



Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

10 year old with more musical talent in her pinkie than me in my entire life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

One way to get into a pumped up Friday party mood, one of our (SWAMBO and myself) favourite bands, Floggin Molly!









We opened the dance floor at our wedding on this gem:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

GOLDEN OLDIE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979

Just browsed this thread quickly and I can see that my musical tastes differ from most.

Nevertheless, here's a party song that gets everybody that I know on their feet.

Hope you'll enjoy.




.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Think I've posted this song a few times before, but I keep coming back to it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Feeling Nostalgic today.... Oh the memories!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Just discovered this ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This song makes me feel like I'm right in the middle of a Tolkien epic:


The original:


favourite You Tube comment on this song:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Today exactly 29 years ago this song was released.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## MRHarris1

Disturbed - If I Ever Lose My Faith in You.



Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Let's get this day started!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The BOSS!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

[NSFW]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Let's get this Friday started, bring on the weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

''And the painted ponies go up and down
We're captive on the carousel of time
We can't return we can only look behind
From where we came
And go round and round and round''

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


>



We need to start thinking about what type of world our children will leave behind for Willie Nelson....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just because of @Puff the Magic Dragon 's post the Happy Birthday thread


Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> @ARNONEL01
> @Jabs
> @James Stewart
> @Reaper2JZ
> 
> View attachment 208259

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Dexter still gets those high notes.

But damn I feel old after seeing how they are starting to carry the years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

One of my fav local bands , working in the USA now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Life is not waiting for thunderstorms to pass
La vie c'est pas attendre que les orages passent

Is to learn to dance
C'est d'apprendre à danser

In the rain without thinking
Sous la pluie sans penser

It's time for me to live the life that I imagined for myself
Il est temps que je vive la vie que je me suis imaginée-ée-ée

That I dreamed of
Que j'ai rêvé-ée-ée
Life is not waiting for thunderstorms to pass
La vie c'est pas attendre que les orages passent

Is to learn to dance
C'est d'apprendre à danser

In the rain without thinking
Sous la pluie sans penser

It's time for me to live the life that I imagined for myself
Il est temps que je vive la vie que je me suis imaginée-ée-ée

That I dreamed of
Que j'ai rêvé-ée-ée
Lalalalala lalalalala
La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la

La-la-la-la-la-la
La-la-la-la-la-la

La-la-la-la-la-la
La-la-la-la-la-la
Lalalalala lalalalala
La-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la

La-la-la-la-la-la
La-la-la-la-la-la

La-la-la-la-la-la
La-la-la-la-la-la

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Whichever version floats your boat, it remains a brilliant song!









Fun facts on the song with VH1 Pop-up Video:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Whichever version floats your boat, it remains a brilliant song!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun facts on the song with VH1 Pop-up Video:




Not the same concert but I discovered a Corey Taylor accoustic show a while back and I really enjoy it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Can I go back to sleep?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

This is one of Roxette's lesser known songs - hauntingly sad

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

a classic...



Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

A Sunday afternoon chilling session:
David Gilmour / Roger Waters/ Nick Mason / Richard Wright July 2, 2005 at London's Hyde Park.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The lesser played original version:


It's a bit more soulful and woeful than the popular version, No 2


Some female vocals courtesy of Lana Del Rey:


Lana's duet with Leonard's son, Adam, he definitely inherited some of his father's haunting vocals:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Dela Rey Steyn - see where you taking me to with your Leonard Cohen..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

One of my fav sad songs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan

And Johnny Depp's version

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Very good exercise in simplicity

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chill vibes today....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964

10.5 million views and counting. Just a great piece of music..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964

Another timeless classic..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

How about the best lyrics ever?

My submission:

"Masters Of War" Bob Dylan

Come you masters of war
You that build the big guns
You that build the death planes
You that build all the bombs
You that hide behind walls
You that hide behind desks
I just want you to know
I can see through your masks

You that never done nothin'
But build to destroy
You play with my world
Like it's your little toy
You put a gun in my hand
And you hide from my eyes
And you turn and run farther
When the fast bullets fly

Like Judas of old
You lie and deceive
A world war can be won
You want me to believe
But I see through your eyes
And I see through your brain
Like I see through the water
That runs down my drain

You fasten all the triggers
For the others to fire
Then you set back and watch
When the death count gets higher
You hide in your mansion'
As young people's blood
Flows out of their bodies
And is buried in the mud

You've thrown the worst fear
That can ever be hurled
Fear to bring children
Into the world
For threatening my baby
Unborn and unnamed
You ain't worth the blood
That runs in your veins

How much do I know
To talk out of turn
You might say that I'm young
You might say I'm unlearned
But there's one thing I know
Though I'm younger than you
That even Jesus would never
Forgive what you do

Let me ask you one question
Is your money that good
Will it buy you forgiveness
Do you think that it could
I think you will find
When your death takes its toll
All the money you made
Will never buy back your soul

And I hope that you die
And your death'll come soon
I will follow your casket
In the pale afternoon
And I'll watch while you're lowered
Down to your deathbed
And I'll stand over your grave
'Til I'm sure that you're dead"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

So good to see these guys back on some form of a stage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

In reference to the "Who's got their Goons?" thread, you know you got some goons when Jimmy Page asks you to teach him your riff.

From the "It might get loud" documentary. If you haven't seen it before and you're into guitars then it's worth looking it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Not everybody's cup of tea. She seems to be the artist most people love to hate, but damn! Her voice is ethereal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## acorn

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not everybody's cup of tea. She seems the artist most people love to hate, but damn! Her voice is ethereal!


My favourite...



Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## supermoto



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964

Always one my favourite Aussie songs. Way back from 1971..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Can't remember ever seeing the music video,  why was moonbags ever a thing again?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Can't remember ever seeing the music video,  why was moonbags ever a thing again?



Not for vape juice i can tell you that much lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Afrikaans today

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

80's Flashback !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

She still got it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964

A bit of old school saffa music.. 
Clout was an original all female rock group from Johannesburg formed in 1977

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

fbb1964 said:


> A bit of old school saffa music..
> Clout was an original all female rock group from Johannesburg formed in 1977




My favourite Clout jam:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My favourite Clout jam:



We used to party to this music. Talk about a blast from the past..

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hold on to your eyeliner - Something for the Bowie fans
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9694312/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0
*Stardust (2020)*
Chronicle the young David Bowie's first visit to the US in 1971 - a trip that inspired the invention of his iconic alter ego Ziggy Stardust.
Johnny Flynn, JHB born actor in the title role .
*EDIT *- ...The film was created without official permission from Bowie's family and therefore is not licensed to include any of his songs.
So ...what's the use ? It's a movie about a music legend without music - meh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Released just now, local boys -The KONGOS latest - Lord of the flies 

''Will the aliens please reveal themselves
Before this species goes and offs itself 
‘Cause it's lord of the flies out here 
It’s lord of the flies out here''

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Apparently 2020 will have a Christmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Always great to get new stuff from the Foo's

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Always great to get new stuff from the Foo's




The live version from SNL is so much better



And another from last night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Probably one of my favourite musicians of all time, backed by the lyrical genius that is Jim Steinman, Meat Loaf! I cannot even begin to count the amount of times I've listened to the Bat II album. This is my "Friday Jam Session" as I'm on leave tomorrow to get everything in place for SWAMBO's surprise birthday party on Saturday. 











Such a whirlwind of a career, for those interested, here is a VH1 Behind the Music documentary:

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Let me wake you lot up

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Let me wake you lot up




Man, she had a set of eyes you could drown in!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Probably one of my favourite musicians of all time, backed by the lyrical genius that is Jim Steinman, Meat Loaf! I cannot even begin to count the amount of times I've listened to the Bat II album. This is my "Friday Jam Session" as I'm on leave tomorrow to get everything in place for SWAMBO's surprise birthday party on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a whirlwind of a career, for those interested, here is a VH1 Behind the Music documentary:




Not a big ML fan but appreciate the good music.

But for me the classic moment was "His name is Robert Paulson"


----------



## fbb1964

90s flash back..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

80's Icons
*Live At Home' Extended Version*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964

nice saffa tune

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Future flashback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964

Legendary

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

The lockdown is really driving people crazy now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


>



Ek like my 'n stukkie Florence!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

on my playlist ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


>




Think I need to tell SWAMBO our next movie night is going to be RHPS!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Mooi bly mooi...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Not a bad top 5 list. Didn't realise I spent so much time on those top 5 songs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

@Timwis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

@Adephi @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

This is a long one but some really impressive performances.

@Timwis 



Some of the performances thats worth noting...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

Great to see Lily with Chris, use to love Queensryche when Degarmo was the creative force! And Billy must be one of the most underrated song writers ever! Queensryche and the Great Alice in Chains set the stage for the greatest ever period of music in my opinion to follow (even though both were metal rather than the Seattle sound (grunge). Unfortunately the great North Western pool of talent was milked by the money men in the music industry at the cost of too many great talents dying far too young and for those that survived, carry survivors guilt to this day and Lily's fathers death is a reminder they are still vulnerable! In some ways the rest of the Seattle underground bands that didn't hit the big time and just carried on doing what they always have were the lucky ones in hindsight! Do you have much from the likes of the Melvins and Mudhoney? I still love listening to Green River imagining if these young kids realised what was going to follow and just how important they would become to the history of music!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Back in May when this was released I thought it was one of the wierdest songs released by Puscifer. And the have released some wierd stuff.

But right now it might be one of the most normal things to come out of 2020.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

And today on "WTF 2020?" Here's The Hoff..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

She is weird .... but brilliant.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## supermoto

And to complete 2020 how about a group who did their first concert wearing plague masks.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Another wtf 2020..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fbb1964

Blast from the past

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Many of you will probably never heard of his one, ..... so good, what a voice.

The lyrics = 2020

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Mmm num ba de
Dum bum ba be
Doo buh dum ba beh beh
Pressure pushing down on me
Pressing down on you, no man ask for
Under pressure that burns a building down
Splits a family in two
Puts people on streets
Um ba ba be
Um ba ba be
De day da
Ee day da, that's okay
It's the terror of knowing what the world is about
Watching some good friends screaming
"Let me out!"
Pray tomorrow gets me higher
Pressure on people, people on streets
Day day de mm hm
Da da da ba ba
Okay
Chipping around, kick my brains around the floor
These are the days it never rains but it pours
Ee do ba be
Ee da ba ba ba
Um bo bo
Be lap
People on streets
Ee da de da de
People on streets
Ee da de da de da de da
It's the terror of knowing what the world is about
Watching some good friends screaming
'Let me out'
Pray tomorrow gets me higher, high
Pressure on people, people on streets
Turned away from it all like a blind man
Sat on a fence but it don't work
Keep coming up with love but it's so slashed and torn
Why, why, why?
Love, love, love, love, love
Insanity laughs under pressure we're breaking
Can't we give ourselves one more chance?
Why can't we give love that one more chance?
Why can't we give love, give love, give love, give love
Give love, give love, give love, give love, give love?
'Cause love's such an old fashioned word
And love dares you to care for
The people on the edge of the night
And love (people on streets) dares you to change our way of
Caring about ourselves
This is our last dance
This is our last dance
This is ourselves under pressure
Under pressure
Pressure

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

An 80's Anthem :


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## supermoto

A British group who have been around since the late 60's who never really got recognized in the UK but were a massive hit in germany

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

I know I'm a bit behind but I only finished Assassin's Creed Black Flag this weekend. And this video appeared on my YouTube feed.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

In the mood for some Afrikaans today 

Harde negatiewe musiek het my lewe gered.....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some "local is lekker" for tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> In the mood for some Afrikaans today
> 
> Harde negatiewe musiek het my lewe gered.....




Het onlangs ook begin meer na Spoegwolf begin luister. Wierd naam maar die musiek is goed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Adephi

Released today. Just in time for their performance at the inauguration tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

This is for anyone that loves REAL music. This is a must watch from start to finish. Besides Candy Dulfer on the sax, the two guys on trumpet and drums are just spectacular.

I present to you old school jazz funk:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

But in the end, nothing beats the song of all songs

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

A timely song, considering what is going on in the world


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## ARYANTO

Best ''PHANTOM'' yet !!


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Grand Guru , the guitar on this track is excellent


----------



## Adephi

I'm not a Country Music fan. Not by a long shot.

But when it comes to Zac Brown...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Not song of the day. But an announcement came out that really made me feel old...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Yes, that just happened.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yes, that just happened.



So many memories on this tune!


----------



## Adephi

F*** I miss crowds

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

_*Forever Words*_ is a 2018 album by various artists recording poetry and lyrics by Johnny Cash set to music for the first time. The album follows a 2016 book release of the poems entitled _Forever Words: The Unknown Poems_ (ISBN 0399575138).[4] The album includes a posthumously released track by Chris Cornell, who died in 2017. In 2020 and 2021, a deluxe version of the album was released in four waves, with a total of 18 additional songs. The first and second waves were released on October 23 and December 11, 2020 with the two remaining waves set for release on February 5 and April 2, 2021 respectively.[5][6][7]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forever_Words



There are scenes that I will always see 
I can never be blind 
There are pages 
Precious pages 
Pretty pictures in my mind 

There are things that I remember 
Locked away for other times 
I will bring out 
On a down day 
Pretty pictures in my mind 

I will rerun love and laughter 
From the vaults locked back behind 
On an ugly day 
I will do it 
Pretty pictures in my mind 

Well, lo and behold 
The darkroom is where I sit alone 
The lights turn red 
The chemicals form the images 
I can see it, now 

Oh yes, I will be a dreamer 
There are so few of my kind 
With a treasure trove of beauty 
Pretty pictures in my mind

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Thanks @KZOR - LOVE THIS SONG !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@ARYANTO .... you should also like this one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

KZOR said:


> @ARYANTO .... you should also like this one.



Listening now - love this guys ! Dankie


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## eVape



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## eVape



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Make yourself comfortable ... It's a 30 minute show


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi




----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Rob Fisher said:


>




I guess the song is OK ... Cute butt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

BioHAZarD said:


>



Noooooooooooooooo ... sometimes covers are really good, and sometimes ... erm ... not

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Noooooooooooooooo ... sometimes covers are really good, and sometimes ... erm ... not



the cover has a certain emotion to it but agreed not his best work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

A original with a vintage cover... Both great...

Original:


Vintage Cover:


Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Good song...OG:


Good cover:



Better than OG cover:




Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

BioHAZarD said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi




You certainly pick em' ... Love it! .... the infamous 'stolen riff', and yet it's still the most covered song amongst rock, (and other), musicians
and ... this is a great cover!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

acorn said:


> Good song...OG:
> 
> 
> Good cover:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than OG cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk




So here I don't agree with what they did in their "covers" ... It's tough enough to cover any song, but to try and move it to a different genre .... from country and western to rock / metal / whatever in the other .... erm ... nope ... its a major fail in my opinion


----------



## Viper_SA

On the topic of Jolene... Here's some more. This girl is beauty personified indeed



and of course, the darker side of things



Don't get me started on music and movies. I simply don't have enough data and y'all will beg me to shut-up after a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

And I don't care how hot she is, this should have never happened

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> On the topic of Jolene... Here's some more. This girl is beauty personified indeed
> 
> 
> 
> and of course, the darker side of things
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on music and movies. I simply don't have enough data and y'all will beg me to shut-up after a while



So your first one was a bloody good cover ... love that authenticity, and the second one .... I have to ask what you have in your vape, as it's clearly hallucinogenic sh## .... "My donner", as they say in Brakpan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> And I don't care how hot she is, this should have never happened




No

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> And I don't care how hot she is, this should have never happened



No man  ... We're supposed to be posting *music we want our mates to listen to*, not posting scheisse that will poison their ears and stop them coming to this thread forever more


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Okay okay... Hope these make up for it a little bit

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Every now and then someone really gets it right with covers, from this ...



to this;

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So here I don't agree with what they did in their "covers" ... It's tough enough to cover any song, but to try and move it to a different genre .... from country and western to rock / metal / whatever in the other .... erm ... nope ... its a major fail in my opinion


Respect you opinion..... But even Dolly liked the last cover the most....just raw emotion taken to its limits... 

https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...-white-stripes-powerful-cover-of-jolene.html/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Better than the original


----------



## Viper_SA

BioHAZarD said:


> Better than the original




Uhm, I disagree

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

acorn said:


> Respect you opinion..... But even Dolly liked the last cover the most....just raw emotion taken to its limits...
> 
> https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertai...-white-stripes-powerful-cover-of-jolene.html/



Wow! ... I would have expected her to throw her toys out of her cot  ... Good for her! 

I enjoy most genre's of music, AND ... have to be in the mood for modern metal. Particularly so, as my general listening music taste has mellowed somewhat over the years, from angry edifying, (what we used to call "Underground", and you now call Metal), to mellow laid back, and ... Jazz, Soul and Blues normally top that list, (_in no specific order_).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


>




Similar to Uriah Heep albeit 10 years later


----------



## Viper_SA

This classic was the 1st song that started playing just as I switched on my favourite DMX channel this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

My favorite Metalica song

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> My favorite Metalica song




For me it's a close call between this and The Unforgiven. The Black album considered by many as a sell-out commercial album, but one of my favorites

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

So this played in the car on the way home and got me thinking about another time and place. Life was so much simpler back then

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Today 35 years ago the movie Crossroads was released featuring this iconic guitar battle

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

First time I've ever heard of this movie, but be sure I'll hunt it down to watch it now. I love guitar music! Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> First time I've ever heard of this movie, but be sure I'll hunt it down to watch it now. I love guitar music! Thanks for sharing



Its a good relaxing movie. Based upon the story of Robert Johnson although very modernised and added Hollywood drama.

Fun fact, Ralph Macchio's guitar parts are done by Stevie Ray Vaughn.

And as for "The Acid King" Stave Vai, he's just a legend

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Don't forget Joe Satriani

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> Don't forget Joe Satriani


That last video is from one of Joe Satriani's G3 concerts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

So many great guitarists out there. My favorites guitar solo is by Iron Maiden. Let me see if I can find it on the PC.


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Best acoustic guitarist: Leo Kottke.

I have chosen a clip recorded live on the top of CNN's building. One take only. Your head might explode.



If you want to see him as an old man take a look here. You can skip the intro and start at 6 mins.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Something more local.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Intuthu Kagesi @Dela Rey Steyn @BioHAZarD @Adephi

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Something more local.



feet tapping lekker !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Very pretty, in more sense than one...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

From 43min on .... the best mix of Age of love to date

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

BioHAZarD said:


> From 43min on .... the best mix of Age of love to date



one of my all time fav's 
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=richard+durand+always+the+sun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

This girl makes my knees weak...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I prefer the studio version of most songs, but the eye candy here makes this worthwhile


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

My wife in a next life, lol'

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Something about current affairs...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Original



1st cover I know of



Excellent cover again

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

BVB , ENJOY - See ya all on Sunday - media free weekend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Another hottie with great vocal ability

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

some lighthearted shit for a Friday evening

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

and them some duel hotties to kick back toy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Always thought this was an AC/Dc song... Not sure who did the original.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

This song speaks to me on so many levels...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Would love to hear a duet with her and Bruce Dickinson...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I'm one for blondes, but how hot is this video?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Time for some classics!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

How hot are those background singers?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Back to the 80's

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Speaking of great covers...this kicks ass compared to the original Prince version

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

So this song came out about 2-3 months ago:

It already has over 165 Million views on You Tube!
I have a soft spot for female vocals, but I can't get through the song, for me personally the song is very "Whiney".

But luckily to my rescue came Ali Spagnola. Ali is a You Tuber that takes songs and redoes them in another Artist's style from the original. She is very quirky and very "all over the place". She decided to redo 'Drivers License' in the style of Blink 182, and collaborated with another You Tuber, Alex Melton, and the end result is a song I'll gladly listen to!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Damn I miss those days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Touching stuff...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

This one needs some volume or at least a decent set of headphones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

and I thought I liked the Aerosmith cover of this song...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

The Thunder Rolls, Garth Brooks cover by State of Mine...





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

acorn said:


> The Thunder Rolls, Garth Brooks cover by State of Mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk




Nice cover but I prefer the original...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

This was weirdly cool for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Great cover!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Listen for the great acoustic effect at around 02:40 into the song!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

@Viper_SA 

You might enjoy this one. Nita Strauss. Current guitarist for Alice Cooper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## acorn

Sticking with covers....



Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

And...



Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sigh....



Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn

And to end it all off... Great cover mash-up...



Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Speaking of cover songs again...





Also covered by Steve Hofmeyr and Don William, but these are my favorites

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Always thought this was an AC/Dc song... Not sure who did the original.



LOVED her since the 80's !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> some lighthearted shit for a Friday evening



club hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Touching stuff...



Strong stuff bud...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Some more country rock to close out the evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Some more country rock to close out the evening



Exellent stuff - vaping away with a cold one and good vibes,
''seeing we don't have fans , let's replace them with some spotlights !''

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

And some funny stuff to lighten the mood

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Raise you one ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

So this oldie popped up on my playlist earlier...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Will always be a classic...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Didn't even know this band still made music! Makes me long for high-school

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

I really needed to hear this today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Of course no playlist is complete without some eye candy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Wow, just wow

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> So this oldie popped up on my playlist earlier...



Funny how those cordless guitars never caught on...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Funny how those cordless guitars never caught on...



Headless bass. 

Some bands still use them but you need need a guitar tech to tune them. So most just use the usual head guitars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Always been miffed that this band wasn't more well-known

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

A little something for my Afrikaans forumites.
I feel a little like this and down tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Not something that gets posted often on this forum (bunch of souties...  )

but some Afrikaans for today:









































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKzqNYqnKmE

There is still good afrikaans music, not every one is a Dirk van der Westhuizen or Nicholas Flou....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not something that gets posted often on this forum (bunch of souties...  )
> 
> but some Afrikaans for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is still good afrikaans music, not every one is a Dirk van der Westhuizen or Nicholas Flou....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

@Timwis

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


>



PERFECT lyrics and a great team !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

The original lyric sheet as written by Shaun

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Let's see if I can get some life in you ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

This song is 30 years old today. That makes me old af.

@Timwis

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> This song is 30 years old today. That makes me old af.
> 
> @Timwis


Tragedy Chris and ED won't be able to sing this iconic tune together ever again in this life!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Punk doing its counterculture thing in Soweto

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...bo-mooki-punk-rock-in-soweto-1147759/bcd9447/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

One of my guilty pleasure bands

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Timwis said:


>




I know a cover of this song! Patty Smyth I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


> I know a cover of this song! Patty Smyth I think


Yeah great tune from a great band whose career spans over 5 decades, Tony Clarkin one of the most underrated songwriters of all time. I believe Patty Smyth called her cover "Call to Heaven", you can't be serious!!! (sorry couldn't resist the joke at her husbands expense)!


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## supermoto

Timwis said:


>



I first saw magnum in 1980. I've been a fan ever since. Have you seen the school project video to this song? I'll try to find a link to it as it's one of the most moving videos I've ever seen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## supermoto

Found it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

supermoto said:


> I first saw magnum in 1980. I've been a fan ever since. Have you seen the school project video to this song? I'll try to find a link to it as it's one of the most moving videos I've ever seen


Seen them a few times but the first was the mid eighties! Being originally from the East Midlands i saw them a few times at the Birmingham NEC both forum and Arena that were always great gigs as it's their home turf being from Tamworth which is between Burton on Trent (My Birthplace) and Birmingham!

Also saw them at Glasgow Barrowlands which was an experience! The gig was great but the unfriendliness of the B&B and then feeling our lives were in danger when going for some drinks in the city centre was frightening, i didn't realise people could hate others so much simply because of where they are born and what branch of the Christian religion you are!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto

Timwis said:


> Seen them a few times but the first was the mid eighties! Being originally from the East Midlands i saw them a few times at the Birmingham NEC both forum and Arena that were always great gigs as it's their home turf being from Tamworth which is between Burton on Trent (My Birthplace) and Birmingham!
> 
> Also saw them at Glasgow Barrowlands which was an experience! The gig was great but the unfriendliness of the B&B and then feeling our lives were in danger when going for some drinks in the city centre was frightening, i didn't realise people could hate others so much simply because of where they are born and what branch of the Christian religion you are!


I was originally west Midlands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Munro31

Metallica-Black, cannot post the link for some reason, but it's my all time favorite album

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


>




Was expecting this cover

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> Was expecting this cover



A few great vids on Youtube of Pearl Jam covering Baba O' Riley, love the Madison Square Garden from 2003 version, the whole concert is available on DVD. I love that concert because it has so many songs from what are classed as their weakest albums (Binaural & Riot Squad) yet live the tunes sound great!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


>



From their latest to a classic!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Classic Moore - NOT FORGETTING -
Parisienne walkways!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

remember ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

For one of those lazy Sunday afternoons..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Love this cover, an I'm a huge Dylan fan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

This took me right back to the 90's.



And she is still recording

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Guess which series SWAMBO is binge watching currently.... 

What a gem...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Not the best version of Corduroy 


And of course

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


>



Pride of Sheffield!


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


>



A highlight from their weakest album!


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Need to watch this movie again...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Nostalgic today


Ek wil lewe in jou skaduwee, ek wil jou blik oor alles voel
Elke oggend as die son opkom, oor my bed en kas en stoel
Ek wil weet net wie en wat jy is, ek wil jou fyn maal op die wal
Ek wil jou rook soos goeie kruie uit die diepste, diepste dal
Ek wil jou dophou as jy luister na die woorde van matrose
Ek wil saamgaan op jou strooptog, ek wil deel in jou psigose

Kuns is edel, kuns is boos, kuns is nogtans skadeloos
Kind van sonde, kind van troos, kind van Liefde uit die Oudedoos

Ek het 'n suster net soos jy. Sy dwaal rond in ou, ou gange
tussen prente en portrette, en wardrobes van verlange
Die hemel was in LSD. Die hel ook as jy my vra
Die paragrawe wat jy brei, is 'n trui vir Mamma Afrika

Ek wil jou rondwys in my hart, maar jy mag dit nie onthou nie
Die knoppie is op pause, maar my boude is nie blou nie

Kuns is edel, kuns is boos, kuns is nogtans skadeloos
Kind van sonde, kind van troos, kind van Liefde uit die Oudedoos



Dis 'n bitterbessie dagbreek, dis 'n uitroep komma-punt
Mabalel is huistoe, want sy mis haar eie kind
Ek wens ek kon jou teken met 'n koukie of 'n kwas
Ek wens ek kon onthou hoekom ek so bewerig was
Ek wens ek kon jou oopskryf, met my balpunt pen behaag
Ek wens ons kon saam wakker word in 'n youth hostel in Praag

God is edel, God is boos, God is nogtans skadeloos
Kind van sonde, kind van troos, kind van Liefde uit die Oudedoos

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Come down from your mountain
I miss your holy shouting
These days I can't make you make a sound
Take me to the times when
We'd look up to the skies
And climb up there and draw the thunder down
Now I'm forcing myself into
What you've already been through
But darling I can't help the way I feel
And you need something stronger
A drug to kill the hunger
And ease the awful pain of living here

And I'm the kind of love it hurts to look at
And maybe we should take it as a sign
When I'm strung out on leaving
Exalting all my demons
And you don't care for me enough to cry

I dreamt I'd take you with me
And you'd say you forgive me
And we'd live out some easy, ancient song
Now we're out here unattended
In splendid love's remembrance
You lost the mind to even do me wrong

And I'm the kind of love it hurts to look at
But once I was enough to make you try
Now I'm underneath the rubble
Trying not to feel the trouble
And you don't care for me enough to cry

So here's hoping I can change tomorrow
You wanted hard as nails cut and dry
But I beg, steal, and borrow
I'm so damn good at sorrow
And you don't care for me enough to cry

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964

A bit of old school Aussie rock. A local band from right here in Newcastle NSW. Late 80s early 90s.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

fbb1964 said:


> A bit of old school Aussie rock. A local band from right here in Newcastle NSW. Late 80s early 90s.



Singer trying to look like Bon Scott here's the master! Good Tune!

Those great Anglo Australian Scots, the great AC/DC!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

Epic song. Still very popular here on the radio stations

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Some more Aussie tunes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964

One of my all time fav rock bands. From the UK.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

While we are still debating conspiracy theories the rest of the world are planning big crowd concerts. And in case we forgot what big crowd concerts are..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


>

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> While we are still debating conspiracy theories the rest of the world are planning big crowd concerts. And in case we forgot what big crowd concerts are..




Speaking of big crowds, it doesn't get better than this. 1991 with the fall of the Iron Curtain Metallica and AC/DC had a concert in Russia. See the helicopters hovering over the crowd and the military as bouncers. That's a big one.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Early 90's was a band called Kyuss. I shared a song or 2 before. They are the band that started the career of Josh Homme of "Queens of the Stone Age". Some other band members of Kyuss have formed a band now and its getting some good ratings.



And if you wonder who is Josh Homme. He is the base player in this mastepiece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Haven't heard this in AGES !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

For everybody howling at the moon tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

I'm propably 1 of the 5 people on the planet that enjoy this version. No its not better than the original. But it doesn't mean I can't enjoy it..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


>



Before moving to Bolton i lived in Grove, Wantage and then Didcot all within 6 miles of Abingdon were i worked! All the Radiohead lads went to school in Abingdon which is also the original home of the famous MG car company. Grove is were the Williams grand prix team is based, droved past it on the way to work, once i was overtaken by Jacques Villeneuve, his passenger looked a ringer for Dani Minogue!!!


----------



## Stranger

That's really interesting Tim, where were you when you got bit by the dog.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> That's really interesting Tim, where were you when you got bit by the dog.


For the record my second nemeses was Didcot, the first was in my home town of Swadlincote, South Derbyshire by a retired police dog of all things, the owner who was also a retired policeman got the dog put down with no hesitation. The owner of the dog in Didcot didn't seem to care that for no reason his dog attacked me and found out he hadn't put the dog down so i nearly put him down!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Timwis said:


> For the record my second nemeses was Didcot, the first was in my home town of Swadlincote, South Derbyshire by a retired police dog of all things, the owner who was also a retired policeman got the dog put down with no hesitation. The owner of the dog in Didcot didn't seem to care that for no reason his dog attacked me and found out he hadn't put the dog down so i nearly put him down!



@Timwis sounds like you could have been a postman in your previous life...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Today I found the strength to open my eyes and leave it all behind So open your mind and realize that your beautiful world could take my life I'm sinking under, drowning faster, please just let me breath The air is leaving and I'm lost in need of you again You break me down and you make me surrender We are as Romeo and Juliet. So many years have passed the day since we fell in love And promised we would never separate but it seems the time has come that you run my life

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

The Manics live on Jools Holland! Great band

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

And back on the show after another 2years of beer but still a great band!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

The best cover band in the world doing Andy Gibb's Shadow Dancing.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

rip bro

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

This week my boys did a small-ish warm-up gig as a buildup to the big opening of Madison Square Gardens gig tomorrow night. So expect some more Foo Spam from me this week.

You can see the heatwave California had this week.



@Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> rip bro



RIP Chester!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> RIP Chester!



taken too soon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

This one got @Dela Rey Steyn written all over it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Found this epic

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Crappy multicam version. But you get the vibe.


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

We are going to score "4" more than you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

Golden oldie dug out today..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Love this song by Ozzy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Some eye candy....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Do NOT listen to Pink Floyd when you wake up depressed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

This past weekend the USA had their annual Record Store Day. And the Foo Fighters released a special disco album for the occasion under the name "Dee Gees".

It is impossible to listen to these tunes without a smile.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Mellow day today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Bluesy day

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## fbb1964

Something different..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Some more Dee Gee Disco because it's Fridave!

Yesterday Dave Grohl used their new found love for Disco to preach to the Westboro Baptist Church. Google them and you will see they deserve to be trolled.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Love this band!


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Lets be honest, I don't really watch their videos for the lyrics, but they have done some pretty nice covers. This however has to be the worst vocal performance I've heard her do  Not just anyone that can do Whitesnake lyrics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> Lets be honest, I don't really watch their videos for the lyrics, but they have done some pretty nice covers. This however has to be the worst vocal performance I've heard her do  Not just anyone that can do Whitesnake lyrics




You need to look up Halestorm. Lzzy Hale got a voice for RnR.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

So 2021 is the year that the last 2 grunge pillar's daughters started singing.

I shared Dave Grohl's daughter earlier. Here is Eddie's.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> So 2021 is the year that the last 2 grunge pillar's daughters started singing.
> 
> I shared Dave Grohl's daughter earlier. Here is Eddie's.




@Timwis

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dedicated to the ''older'' guard - enjoy !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Adephi said:


> You need to look up Halestorm. Lzzy Hale got a voice for RnR.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

A far cry from his stuff with Sabbath, but I love this song

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

One of the most underrated guitarists of the last 30 years.

John 5 doing a load of classics.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

When Rock and Rap collide

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

And he vapes..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


>




One of my favourite SA bands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

For Charlie

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> One of my favourite SA bands



Het jy al Danie du Toit se concert gesien op Showmax? Het dit baie geniet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

A cover that I liked against all odds....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> One of my favourite SA bands



As jy op spotify is. Nuwe album gister release.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

No secret I'm a Spotify junkie. Spotify has been a game changer for me on nightshift. It has been an almost perfect music streaming service that has been worth the R60 sub every month.

This week it finally became as close to perfect as I can imagine. This week they placed Koos Kombuis - Elke Boemelaar se Droom on their playlist. It was never listed due some politics with the record company.

To me it's the most important afrikaans album of my life. And this song takes me right back to those crazy student days in Stellenbosch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Thanks for the introduction to these guys @ARYANTO ;

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>




You should watch the movie Rockstsr. Mark Wahlberg and Jennifer Aniston. Lots of great music like this on that soundtrack

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

You just have to love Amy Lee

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Today 30 years ago this song was released. And music was changed for ever since.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Adephi said:


> Today 30 years ago this song was released. And music was changed for ever since.




For me Nirvana killed rock music's popularity. Don't get me wrong, I remember this song well from highschool and banged my head to it many a time, but the rest of their stuff was so dreary and depressing that it wasn't exactly "party" music like rock used to be. In my opinion that is why and where techno got a foothold. I also think Soundgarden beat Nirvana to the "1st ever grunge band" title, but what do I know....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> For me Nirvana killed rock music's popularity. Don't get me wrong, I remember this song well from highschool and banged my head to it many a time, but the rest of their stuff was so dreary and depressing that it wasn't exactly "party" music like rock used to be. In my opinion that is why and where techno got a foothold. I also think Soundgarden beat Nirvana to the "1st ever grunge band" title, but what do I know....



The "grunge" culture was prevelant in Seattle since the 70's. None of the big 4 ever claimed to be the first grunge band. 

If you look at the charts from 1991 and 1992 you will see a big difference. And it all started with this song.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Intuthu Kagesi - enjoy !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Remember THE LOST BOYS !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi - enjoy !






One of my all-time favorites by Priest

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

At around 3:50 they unplugged the band because they went over curfew. But their in-ear monitors was still working and the band didn't notice. So the crowd took over.

My opinion: they should do it more often with Axl's mike.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



Used to be a fav band - Love hurts ,Hair of the dog , Fight tonight etc

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Used to be a fav band - Love hurts ,Hair of the dog , Fight tonight etc


They were also my "go to band" for the two years I traveled to interesting places, met interesting people ... and killed them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I know Prince covered this song too, buuuuut ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I know Prince covered this song too, buuuuut ...



CLASSIC!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

These guys, OUTSKRTS, as current rock bands are flippen legend


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Now The Score are one of the bands of choice blasting through my headphones when I race


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

and ...


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Anybody went to the show ?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody went to the show ?



Sadly ... No

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I've posted this before. It's me and SWAMBO on a plate, about 2 lifetimes ago. Today was a nostalgic day, I missed a person I no longer am, a lifestyle I no longer have. Time that can't be regained. Time that vanished, but memories that can never be taken away. Have a good weekend all!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I've posted this before. It's me and SWAMBO on a plate, about 2 lifetimes ago. Today was a nostalgic day, I missed a person I no longer am, a lifestyle I no longer have. Time that can't be regained. Time that vanished, but memories that can never be taken away. Have a good weekend all!




*Your living is determined not so much by what life brings to you as by the attitude you bring to life; 
not so much by what happens to you as by the way your mind looks at what happens. 
They deem me mad because I will not sell my days for gold; 
and I deem them mad because they think my days have a price.*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I've posted this before. It's me and SWAMBO on a plate, about 2 lifetimes ago. Today was a nostalgic day, I missed a person I no longer am, a lifestyle I no longer have. Time that can't be regained. Time that vanished, but memories that can never be taken away. Have a good weekend all!



DRS -
Die skoene en die pad
gooi 'n wille draai
met jou menswees, 
ennie pad wat jou hartklop swaai , 
issie pad wat jy moet stewel
Somtyds is jy net- wees.
Ma dan , sien jy die stad ,
maybe die dry red kannie 
jou gxt save
Maar , die girl met die cherry lipstick 
maak allie sterre verskiet . 
En dissie een wat jou hart vat,
en net met 'n wave 
is sy jou skat ...

Composed just for DRS and SWAMBO. 

c ARYANTO 2021

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> DRS -
> Die skoene en die pad
> gooi 'n wille draai
> met jou menswees,
> ennie pad wat jou hartklop swaai ,
> issie pad wat jy moet stewel
> Somtyds is jy net- wees.
> Ma dan , sien jy die stad ,
> maybe die dry red kannie
> jou gxt save
> Maar , die girl met die cherry lipstick
> maak allie sterre verskiet .
> En dissie een wat jou hart vat,
> en net met 'n wave
> is sy jou skat ...
> 
> Composed just for DRS and SWAMBO.
> 
> c ARYANTO 2021


Ai Ary, trek jy nou hart snare! Onse twee en julle se twee Sal nog een aand n versnappering benuttig

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



Can I say ... great song.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



love to be alive

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


>



Love it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I've posted this before. It's me and SWAMBO on a plate, about 2 lifetimes ago. Today was a nostalgic day, I missed a person I no longer am, a lifestyle I no longer have. Time that can't be regained. Time that vanished, but memories that can never be taken away. Have a good weekend all!




Had the privilege to see them live twice at a local club that has sadly gone mainstream and no longer does the "alternative" thing. Even got to hang out with the band one time backstage. They did my favorite cover of The sounds of silence, until Disturbed came and blew that one out of the water.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

I'll just leave these two versions here.... Amazing song

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Another Zombie

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Having one of those days

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi




----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

OK , for those who don't know , ABBA re united at last and this is the new single ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I've posted this before. It's me and SWAMBO on a plate, about 2 lifetimes ago. Today was a nostalgic day, I missed a person I no longer am, a lifestyle I no longer have. Time that can't be regained. Time that vanished, but memories that can never be taken away. Have a good weekend all!




you were a Goth ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> you were a Goth ?



An angrier and darker soul, but no black clothes and make-up.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> An angrier and darker soul, but no black clothes and make-up.



That's reserved for Halloween and Mother-In-Law's birthday parties, right? I like to dress up as the Grim Reaper on mine's birthday, and then I sneak in and stand in a dark corner staring at her... just preparing her for her big day...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

Just leaving this one here, cause I Can

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Ah what the hell, live it up why don'tcha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Just leaving this one here, cause I Can



Heeeeeeeeeeeey Marc the Bolan ... man I haven't heard this since Noah parked his Ark on Mt. Ararat ... Well done for digging this one out the ol' archives

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Winding back the clock ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*A song about the search for the illusive atty*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


>



I like  ... You have as eclectic a music taste as I do


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I like  ... You have as eclectic a music taste as I do


I'll have to Google "eclectic", lol. If it means varied, you're spot on.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> I'll have to Google "eclectic", lol. If it means varied, you're spot on.



This describes it rather eloquently 
http://www.aaamusic.co.uk/2020/05/21/what-having-an-eclectic-taste-in-music-says-about-you/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I love the original song, but this duet with Christina just gives it an edginess that totally transforms the song for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

These guys produced masterpieces of Progressive Rock in the 70's, bringing together Jazz Blues and Rock elements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ich will vir Faf met n hammer bliksem

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just one of those nights I guess

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

One last song for the day

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Very very good for an SA artist

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not going to post all their stuff, but they have some amazing serious songs as well. Give them a listen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

It's Sundowner time ... time to sit back and reflect on the day ... time to dig out the jazz and blues, the single malts, and ... the customary evening migration from MTL to DL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

By far my favourite version of this song!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

80's

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

local - loved this band !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

UK

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

AND ....40 years later they still rock !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not my favourite song, but how's that guitar play for an SA born female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Exactly the sort of thing I'd watch completely if I had the time and uncapped internet....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi




----------



## Intuthu Kagesi




----------



## Adephi

Sorry for the rap video. But Snoop Dog in Mandalorian armour made my day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Atomic kitten can go kiss Susanna Hoff's sweet tight butt. She was the original SEX KITTEN


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I think Alexandra Stan tops Susanna Hoff ... her music may well be a bit "iffy", but she can park her slippers under my bed anytime

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Two absolute legends!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Can't say that I've ever seen another drummer doing lead vocals...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> Can't say that I've ever seen another drummer doing lead vocals...






Can't find a live version of this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Morix

Lets just chill and vape with the lights dimmed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morix

Viper_SA said:


>



I want you, with a mech in the hand. Otherwise, ill apologize for asking that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Morix

Never heard of him? Now u have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

A new ABBA song from VOYAGE , a 2021 album , love or hate them ,but most of us grew up with their music.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


>



This was one of my all time fav's in the 70's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This was one of my all time fav's in the 70's



Yeah, I remember rockin' to this number as my mom changed my diaper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

As far as I'm aware it is still the ONLY love song that never uses the word "love". Also featured in a movie in the 90's, "The stoned age". Much better than the Wayne's World movies, but sadly very few people know it. Just one of those feelgood, funny movies.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> As far as I'm aware it is still the ONLY love song that never uses the word "love". Also featured in a movie in the 90's, "The stoned age". Much better than the Wayne's World movies, but sadly very few people know it. Just one of those feelgood, funny movies.



I didn't know that, aaaaaaaaaaaand ... I'm going to go track it down after hearing that 
aaaaaaaaaand ... now that I have your attention, lets see if I can get you onto some of my music taste(s) ... OK so I have a few , but this is from my bike racing feelgood genre'


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I didn't know that, aaaaaaaaaaaand ... I'm going to go track it down after hearing that
> aaaaaaaaaand ... now that I have your attention, lets see if I can get you onto some of my music taste(s) ... OK so I have a few , but this is from my bike racing feelgood genre'




I can imagine that song with the right speaker setup and some lekker girls shaking it 

Some more useless information with regards to BOC, in 1973 KISS opened for them, but by 1976 it has swapped around and BOC was opening for KISS. I think I should hunt down some covers to post here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> I can imagine that song with the right speaker setup and some lekker girls shaking it
> 
> Some more useless information with regards to BOC, in 1973 KISS opened for them, but by 1976 it has swapped around and BOC was opening for KISS. I think I should hunt down some covers to post here.



Bring it on Babyshoes ... I have an exceptionally broad music taste, driven by mood more than anything else 

Speaking of Speaker setups ... If you're keen on 70's rock, and you're ok with basic woodwork ... I'll post schematics of some bass reflex cabinets for you to knock up that'll have your neighbourhood wanting to move out


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Not sure how I missed this one last year. Shaun Morgan doing a bit of Afrikaans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

It's that time of the afternoon ... sitting on my balcony looking out at a highveld storm, Malt and DL vape, (_laced with caramel tobacco_), en hand listening to modern renditions of old school jams ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


>



Kewl song, great lyrics, and the video ... hmmmm ...


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Kewl song, great lyrics, and the video ... hmmmm ...


Typical Foo video.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


>




I can listen to his music alllll day long! Has been my in-car music for the last month.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Had to share this ...
In my varsity days Frank Zapper was a favourite amongst the engineers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 244681


After that post ... Vat so, (I know they're not classed as Heavy Metal, but they should be);

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Uriah Heep are notable for being part of the early 70's rock scene, (_along with other British bands like Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath and Deep Purple_), and have been referred to as pioneers of the hard rock, heavy metal and progressive rock genres

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Today 30 years ago the world lost a Legend.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

... and moving away from rock and metal for a mo' ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Time to placate the headbanger alter ego  ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Now that we have that out of way ... something more mellow?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

how is this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Bring it on Babyshoes ... I have an exceptionally broad music taste, driven by mood more than anything else
> 
> Speaking of Speaker setups ... If you're keen on 70's rock, and you're ok with basic woodwork ... I'll post schematics of some bass reflex cabinets for you to knock up that'll have your neighbourhood wanting to move out



I missed this post somehow. You have my email addy, please send those schematics. Maybe one day I'll give it a go.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

This is for @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


> This is for @Intuthu Kagesi




Love this woman's music to bits! Also, I grew up with this famous cover of the song. Think it rocks as well.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi




----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Fast becoming a favorite band of mine


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

@vicTor

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> @vicTor




and I just read today that Danny Carey has been arrested for assault 

oh well, to err is human


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> and I just read today that Danny Carey has been arrested for assault
> 
> oh well, to err is human



Well, now there's an 11 year old they can replace him with. Knowing MJK he will do it if given a chance.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I much prefer the original


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I much prefer the original




The original is excellent. I especially love the Senna tribute version of it. Just felt like some good guitar music coupled with insomnia, lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

@Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I much prefer the original



When those drums drop!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Bit of a darker version

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> Bit of a darker version




Eish @Adephi ... dark is an understatement  ... Pass me them razor blades

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Eish @Adephi ... dark is an understatement  ... Pass me them razor blades


When you push through a long nightshift, it's music like this that gets me through that 3am slump.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> When you push through a long nightshift, it's music like this that gets me through that 3am slump.



Thankfully these days a long nightshift means something completely different for me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

After "changing feet" with organic balls, thought I'd remind myself


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thankfully these days a long nightshift means something completely different for me


Windgat! LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

For all the old school rockers ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Nice cover I think....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

How to do it during lock downs ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Currently rediscovering the crazy world of late 70's punk. This one brought back some memories from dark nightclubs I use to hang out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Happy New Year Everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Intuthu Kagesi just in case you thought I was talking BS at the meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Can't wait for the full version of this song!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi just in case you thought I was talking BS at the meet




Not at all  ... You have a very broad, and eclectic music taste, to which we aren't the only ones on ecigssa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Great rendition by a South African artist

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This is old news by now, but I still enjoy this set, Post did an excellent job

Full Show:


Songs Only:


Teaser: Heart Shaped Box:

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

let me wake up your pagan souls...

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> let me wake up your pagan souls...





Very interesting band.

Actually Norse. And they use very little fake props in their show. Even some of the human bones are real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

...and now for something completely different

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> let me wake up your pagan souls...



War sacrifice/offering? Am I right/wrong?

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

This will surprise a few when you find out who the artist(s) are;

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



love this song !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This will surprise a few when you find out who the artist(s) are;



Lyrics by ... Roger Waters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> love this song !



Appropriate in these times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Lyrics by ... Roger Waters



Who would have thought 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julia_Dream

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rivera



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

SA guitarist rocking with the gods of rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi




----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

D


Viper_SA said:


>



Damn!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Raindance said:


> D
> 
> Damn!



Hard to believe this is the lead vocalist of Staind...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Viper_SA said:


>



One of my favourite rocks bands

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

In tribute to the late Michael Aday, RIP!



Meat Loaf and Steinman just had that 'right' chemistry, Jim's amazing lyrics and Michael's penchant for theatrics was a winning combination.







and of course the infamous:

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> In tribute to the late Michael Aday, RIP!
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf and Steinman just had that 'right' chemistry, Jim's amazing lyrics and Michael's penchant for theatrics was a winning combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the infamous:





Such sad news

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

Here's an interesting discovery I made today.

Joey Batey is known for his role as Jaskiër in "The Whitcher" series on Netflix. He also has his own band "The amazing Devil" that plays contemporary folk music. It's like a rock band from fantasy times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Melancholy Monday!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Black then white are all I see in my infancy
Red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me
Lets me see

As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
Drawn beyond the lines of reason
Push the envelope, watch it bend

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind
Withering my intuition, missing opportunities and I must
Feed my will to feel my moment drawing way outside the lines

Black then white are all I see in my infancy
Red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me
Lets me see
There is so much more
And beckons me to look through to these infinite possibilities

As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
Drawn outside the lines of reason
Push the envelope, watch it bend

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind
Withering my intuition leaving opportunities behind

Feed my will to feel this moment
Urging me to cross the line
Reaching out to embrace the random
Reaching out to embrace whatever may come

I embrace my desire to
I embrace my desire to
Feel the rhythm, to feel connected
Enough to step aside and weep like a widow
To feel inspired
To fathom the power
To witness the beauty
To bathe in the fountain
To swing on the spiral
To swing on the spiral to

Swing on the spiral
Of our divinity
And still be a human

With my feet upon the ground I lose myself
Between the sounds and open wide to suck it in
I feel it move across my skin
I'm reaching up and reaching out
I'm reaching for the random or what ever will bewilder me
What ever will bewilder me
And following our will and wind we may just go where no one's been
We'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been

Spiral out, keep going
Spiral out, keep going
Spiral out, keep going
Spiral out, keep going

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

But there's a warnin' sign on the road ahead
There's a lot of people sayin' we'd be better off dead
Don't feel like Satan, but I am to them
So I try to forget it any way I can

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


>



best song ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

One day...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Not sure if I shared this before. In case I havent....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


>




I much prefer the original Cars version; Rick Ocasek, (lead singer for The Cars), wrote it after a girl he met at a party turned down his offer of a lift home, choosing to rather go with her drunk date. She was subsequently involved a near fatal accident and ended up in a wheelchair.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I much prefer the original Cars version; Rick Ocasek, (lead singer for The Cars), wrote it after a girl he met at a party turned down his offer of a lift home, choosing to rather go with her drunk date. She was subsequently involved a near fatal accident and ended up in a wheelchair.




Is it just me or are those not the same song?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> Is it just me or are those not the same song?



Yup, the first song is by REM. Totally different lyrics.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Yup, the first song is by REM. Totally different lyrics.


You're right! ... What have I been vaping this morning 
Here's the REM original

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Most people know Phil Collins as a singer first and keyboard player second, buuuuuuuuuuuuut ... man can he drum


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Most people know Phil Collins as a singer first and keyboard player second, buuuuuuuuuuuuut ... man can he drum




I always thought of him as drummer.

But it's sad seeing him in his latest shows not even able to stand.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> I always thought of him as drummer.
> But it's sad seeing him in his latest shows not even able to stand.




Agreed! it is sad as he's such an amazing performer, and ... he's still out there giving it his best shot


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

If you haven't heard skyharbor I definitely recommend checking out the whole of guiding lights album. It's quite a sound trip.


Ah and jinjer for the heavier taste...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> If you haven't heard skyharbor I definitely recommend checking out the whole of guiding lights album. It's quite a sound trip.
> 
> 
> Ah and jinjer for the heavier taste...




Shooweeeeeeeeeeeeee ... that's jus' a tad heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeavy for first thing in the morning

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Shooweeeeeeeeeeeeee ... that's jus' a tad heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeavy for first thing in the morning


If coffee doesn't wake you up in the morning...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's a bit long, it's a bit weird,a bit chaotic, but I like it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Le_Meow

Listened to this on my way to school (work) today. Yes, it's a short drive.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Le_Meow said:


> Listened to this on my way to school (work) today. Yes, it's a short drive.




Shoooooooooo ... hectic! .... you an @Spunk3yMunk3y woke up to some angry music this morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Shoooooooooo ... hectic! .... you an @Spunk3yMunk3y woke up to some angry music this morning


Metal is a state of mind I guess

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Metal is a state of mind I guess



In defence of you and Le-Meow ... https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...reme-music-makes-you-calmer-not-angrier-study ... let me offer you something from my era

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> In defence of you and Le-Meow ... https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...reme-music-makes-you-calmer-not-angrier-study ... let me offer you something from my era




Nice one  I love me some Sabbath. Have you watched the final show?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Nice one  I love me some Sabbath. Have you watched the final show?




What a question!  ... Is the Pope Catholic? 
I grew up to this stuff, and still listen to what I call "Angry Edifying Music" when I race

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What a question!  ... Is the Pope Catholic?
> I grew up to this stuff, and still listen to what I call "Angry Edifying Music" when I race


Ozzy talking: allbriwingayhandsfogeta Sharon!
Ozzy singing: Generals gathered in their masses!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Ozzy talking: allbriwingayhandsfogeta Sharon!
> Ozzy singing: Generals gathered in their masses!



Ozzy is seriously hard core  ... I have softened my "hard core" taste a little over the years to bands like The Score, Valley of Wolves, Oh the Larceny, Zayde Wolf, Sleeping Wolf ... (_a lot of wolves in that list _), which goes on some

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Ozzy is seriously hard core  ... I have softened my "hard core" taste a little over the years to bands like The Score, Valley of Wolves, Oh the Larceny, Zayde Wolf, Sleeping Wolf ... (_a lot of wolves in that list _), which goes on some


Have u tried Baroness?
This thread is bad... I'm a big lover of music haha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Have u tried Baroness?



Not yet ... but I will now that you've mentioned them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Viper_SA said:


>




This is my current Aaron Lewis favourite:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

The Soundgarden OG version 


The Johnny Cash cover


Chris Cornell covering the Johnny Cash cover

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## supermoto

If I can make a few of you jealous, My first "Big" concert was Black Sabbath May 25th 1980 in their home town of Birmingham on the heaven and hell tour. Still one of my favourite albums

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rivera

Their new album is amazing!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Nine Inch Nails - Something I can never have (still)


I love this studio performance...beautiful!




youtu.be





@DarthBranMuffin @vicTor I know you guys are fans

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

RIP Mark Lanegan. One of the very few people that got to duet with Kurt Cobain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

Ahh, The good old days of frequent visits to the Doors in Edenvale.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Gadgetboy said:


> Ahh, The good old days of frequent visits to the Doors in Edenvale.



That was my second home.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Did you guys ever get to go The Doors at its original venue in Marshall Street?
.... and FYI ... they're still around, and run regular events from Rumours, (above Cesco's Restaurant in Strydom Park), and Hi Flyerz in Boksburg


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Did you guys ever get to go The Doors at its original venue in Marshall Street?
> .... and FYI ... they're still around, and run regular events from Rumours, (above Cesco's Restaurant in Strydom Park), and Hi Flyerz in Boksburg



That was just before my time. But I am aware of the popup parties they have now and then. They also got an online radio streaming going.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just sitting here listening to DMX hard Rock channel. The dumbasses actually put up Crazy Train as Black Sabbath when in fact it was one of Ozzy's first solo hits after leaving Sabbath.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Just sitting here listening to DMX hard Rock channel. The dumbasses actually put up Crazy Train as Black Sabbath when in fact it was one of Ozzy's first solo hits after leaving Sabbath.


I guess specific and or specialised job knowledge is no longer a job requirement in SA  ... in their defence Youtube also "mislabels" a lot of the early Rock artists Like Don Henley, Joe Walsh, Ritchie Blackmore, Jon Lord, Tommy Bolin et al.


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Something a little more laid back with the weekend almost upon us ...


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I could listen to this song several times a day



Hello
I've waited here for you
Everlong
Tonight
I throw myself into
And out of the red
Out of her head she sang

Come down
And waste away with me
Down with me
Slow how
You wanted it to be
I'm over my head
Out of her head she sang

And I wonder
When I sing along with you
If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again
The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You gotta promise not to stop when I say when she sang

Breathe out
So I can breathe you in
Hold you in
And now
I know you've always been
Out of your head
Out of my head I sang

And I wonder
When I sing along with you
If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again
The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You gotta promise not to stop when I say when she sang

_[Whisper:]_
So, Dad would take the Sundays off.
And that's the only time he could ever get any rest.
And so, because we were loud on Sundays, he'd make us hold his construction boots over our head, 'til we'd sleep.
And they were really heavy boots and I used to say, "Dad, come on, please."
And like start crying, 'cause they're too heavy.

And I wonder
If everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again
The only thing I'll ever ask of you
You've got to promise not to stop when I say when

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



SWAMBO and I were just listening to Muse while we cooked before dinner. One of our shared favorites.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I think Dolores would have approved of this one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Released 20 May *1983 *

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

New and rather different one from these guys. With a fair amount of wtf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> New and rather different one from these guys. With a fair amount of wtf.



Actually a very deep song if you look at the lyrics, and a good tune. The video also "makes sense" in accordance with the lyrics. 

Rammstein - Zeit (English Translation) Lyrics
[Intro]
Some things should be, some shouldn't
We see, but we are blind
We throw shadows without light

[Verse 1]
After us there will be a "prior"
Youth will turn into hardship
We keep dying until we live
We die alive to death
We are drifting towards the end
No rest, only striving forward
Infinity waves on the shore
Caught in the flow of time

[Chorus]
Please stand still, stand still
Time
This should keep going forever

[Verse 2]
Warm body will soon turn cold
Future can't be conjured
Do not tolerate any stay
Create and immeaditely destroy
I'm lying here in your arms
Oh, could it just be forever!
But time knows no mercy
Already, the moment is over


[Chorus]
Time
Please stand still, stand still
Time
This should keep going forever
Time
It's so nice, so nice
Everybody knows
The perfect moment

[Instrumental Break]

[Chorus]
Time
Please stand still, stand still

[Verse 3]
When our time has come, it's time to go
Stop when it's most beautiful, the clocks stand still
The moment is so perfect, but time keeps ticking
Moment, please stay, I'm not ready yet

[Chorus]
Time
Please stand still, stand still
Time
This should keep going forever
Time
It's so nice, so nice
Everybody knows
The perfect moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Actually a very deep song if you look at the lyrics, and a good tune. The video also "makes sense" in accordance with the lyrics.
> 
> Rammstein - Zeit (English Translation) Lyrics
> [Intro]
> Some things should be, some shouldn't
> We see, but we are blind
> We throw shadows without light
> 
> [Verse 1]
> After us there will be a "prior"
> Youth will turn into hardship
> We keep dying until we live
> We die alive to death
> We are drifting towards the end
> No rest, only striving forward
> Infinity waves on the shore
> Caught in the flow of time
> 
> [Chorus]
> Please stand still, stand still
> Time
> This should keep going forever
> 
> [Verse 2]
> Warm body will soon turn cold
> Future can't be conjured
> Do not tolerate any stay
> Create and immeaditely destroy
> I'm lying here in your arms
> Oh, could it just be forever!
> But time knows no mercy
> Already, the moment is over
> 
> 
> [Chorus]
> Time
> Please stand still, stand still
> Time
> This should keep going forever
> Time
> It's so nice, so nice
> Everybody knows
> The perfect moment
> 
> [Instrumental Break]
> 
> [Chorus]
> Time
> Please stand still, stand still
> 
> [Verse 3]
> When our time has come, it's time to go
> Stop when it's most beautiful, the clocks stand still
> The moment is so perfect, but time keeps ticking
> Moment, please stay, I'm not ready yet
> 
> [Chorus]
> Time
> Please stand still, stand still
> Time
> This should keep going forever
> Time
> It's so nice, so nice
> Everybody knows
> The perfect moment


You are very brave to google Rammstein lyrics. 

They have been very vocal against Russia the last few weeks, so I expected something in that line.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> You are very brave to google Rammstein lyrics.
> 
> They have been very vocal against Russia the last few weeks, so I expected something in that line.



Some celebs pay lots of lipservice but very few actually goes to the front and do something.





__





The European Union has seen more 500 million euros for the Ukrainian army - The Times Hub


p> The European Union saw another 500 million euros for the support of the Ukrainian army. About the showing the head of European diplomacy, Josep Borrell. Borrell, having called




thetimeshub.in





Till and Jessica take me to a great hotel by themselves. (Till – Showbiz) Pays for the room, puts 50 euros in the bag for dinner. Jessica gives her number and tells me to call if I need anything.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Just a tinny bit of metal


----------



## Adephi




----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

@Adephi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

What band has sold the most concert tickets of all time?
There’s only one band who’ve consistently pulled off world tours for over half a century. Their ticket records and attendance figures throughout their career are legendary.

Other bands and solo stars have had world tour records—but for total tix sold, longevity and concert tix grosses combined—no one has ever come close to rivaling the concert figures of the act who claim the title of “Greatest Rock ’n’ Roll Band in the World.”
*The Rolling Stones*
**

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lalla

Pretty obsessed for some time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Another sad event over the weekend.

Genesis had their farewell concert in London on Saturday.

Sorry for the cam videos.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Tonight, sitting here listening to one of the greatest operas ever written, The Wall by Pink Floyd, I realise that we as a generation actually are to blame for the crap the millennials are imposing on us. "we don't need no education..." Ja effing right! That is why some have forgotten the proper use of the word "of" completely and seem to be obliviously unaware that the word "have" actually exists. Guys, I think we may have won the war but in terms of the actual battle, effed up big time....

Look I love all mankind but I have become the person those old timers wanted me to be and actually now understand and support their reasoning. How do we fix this generation that confuses music and noise? Can we? The generation that seems to think everyone has the right to be proud of the fact they are bloody illiterate and tone deaf?

Oh my God, what have we done....

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Raindance said:


> Tonight, sitting here listening to one of the greatest operas ever written, The Wall by Pink Floyd, I realise that we as a generation actually are to blame for the crap the millennials are imposing on us. "we don't need no education..." Ja effing right! That is why some have forgotten the proper use of the word "of" completely and seem to be obliviously unaware that the word "have" actually exists. Guys, I think we may have won the war but in terms of the actual battle, effed up big time....
> 
> Look I love all mankind but I have become the person those old timers wanted me to be and actually now understand and support their reasoning. How do we fix this generation that confuses music and noise? Can we? The generation that seems to think everyone has the right to be proud of the fact they are bloody illiterate and tone deaf?
> 
> Oh my God, what have we done....
> 
> Regards


We're ALL to blame in a sense ... Here's an interesting article on the subject ... 








Inside the corrosive new generational blame game - Macleans.ca


The generational divide is society’s new battleground, pitting boomers against millennials and everyone in between. Who’s really to blame?




www.macleans.ca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Great Album!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

When you want to buy 3 guitars and a harp but the wife says you can only buy one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Been enjoying the new RHCP this weekend

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

To kick off your weekend ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

I love the original, but this duet is amazing!


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

Viper_SA said:


> A far cry from his stuff with Sabbath, but I love this song



Some years ago, remember drawing the "DIO" logo on my school exercise books along with Kiss, AC/DC and Iron Maiden! Had the first 4 DIO albums, all were excellent!


----------



## Viper_SA

One day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

This song title clearly describe the new Rammstein album.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Adephi said:


> This song title clearly describe the new Rammstein album.




One of my favorite groups


----------



## DarthBranMuffin




----------



## Viper_SA

One of my new favorite artists!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> One of my new favorite artists!




Thanks @Viper_SA! Added a few of her songs to my playlist!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Just replace "mom, sister, job, broke-ass car and friends" with the names of state run departments. Useless lot.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

He might be a conspiracy nutjob. But the music is still great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

not for sensitive people

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

The vaper said:


> not for sensitive people




Gotta love classic MetallicA 2 minute intro's...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

Something a bit different from the usual. Us playing with the Royal Irish Regiment at Trinity College in 2018.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

This is what you call a tribute..

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DavyH

Just dropped today. Classic Rammstein, with Till impersonating @vicTor . Or @JurgensSt . Or @Vaping Saved My Life Kurt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn

So Good....



Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

heard this song for the 1 st time today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Our theme song in '85 in the SADF -4 SAI Middelburg...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

This is how I feel right now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*RIP Andy Fletcher*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn

RIP Andy...



Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RIP:
Alan White was an English drummer and songwriter, best known for his tenure in the progressive rock band Yes. He joined Yes in 1972 as a replacement for original drummer Bill Bruford.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

RIP Andy....... bloody well done mate.


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

...and I present to you...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

This song will most likely be No 1 in the UK in the next few days. Took her about 40 years to accomplish.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Just one of the performances that proves why Prince was one of the best guitar players in history.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> This song will most likely be No 1 in the UK in the next few days. Took her about 40 years to accomplish.



Yip - a whole new generation was exposed to her music ,all because an episode of ''STRANGER THINGS '' featured the song , my favorite is 

even stranger shxt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

A new song from local boytjies in the States :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Kate Bush was hotter than Blondie in her day, her demo tape was produced by David Gilmour of Pink Floyd fame.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Last week Paul celebrated his 80th birthday. This weekend he headlined Glastonbury in front of 200k+ people. Not bad for an old toppie.

And this is Dave's first stage appearance since Taylor's passing.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Great to see these legends of the 90's still going. Skin's voice still as good as ever.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

need to share

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Shook the jukebox and this fell out ...good old 80's

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Roger still going very strong - touring again !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*... and now for something completely different *

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6800Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


>



WTF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> WTF


Had to share, so I know I'm not the only one to suffer through that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> Had to share, so I know I'm not the only one to suffer through that.


27 seconds was more than enough for me ta

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Adephi said:


>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31

I saw that piss pot hair and just kept scrolling

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> WTF


exactly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


>



blast from the past

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Such talent

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Dis bietjie tyd weer vir harde dagga en bier musiek. Nie so seker oor die estrogeen nie.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Supernova

Maria Franz..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6800Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## acorn

Stick Figure, Once in a Lifetime ..

Sent from my BV6800Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6800Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Wish to dedicate this song to 3 great friends 
@Resistance @Dela Rey Steyn @Grand Guru 
enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Viper_SA 
this is yours ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

reserved for @Rob Fisher


----------



## ARYANTO

@Stranger

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

When former Nightwish singer does the national anthem for the Dutch Grand Prix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

One of the many highlights from the Taylor Hawkins Tribute concert.

Onion-cutting ninjas all over the place.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Adephi

A brilliant cover of Bowie by Josh Homme.


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Arguably one of the best guitar solos ever

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## supermoto



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## supermoto




----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Supernova




----------



## acorn

Premiered today.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Great cover....



Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Something for the oldschool guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## yuliana




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Almost time....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## acorn

S...


Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

O...


Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn

A ..


Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

D...


Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

....IEAIAIO


Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Gotta love these shuffle songs .. 


Sent from my BV6800Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

A far cry from her stuff with Nightwish....


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

Very, very different rendition of this classic


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

Not the original, but I love this version....


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## vicTor




----------



## Viper_SA

Not too much of a Judas Priest influence, but I like it


----------



## Viper_SA

Think I still prefer the Bad Wolves' cover, but nothing will compare to the original for me.


----------



## Silver

For those who like this type of music, watch the first 5 minutes of this...

Quite incredible

David Guetta on top form


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

One of my favorite guitar solo pieces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Coolio: Gangsta's Paradise rapper dead at 59


The artist's manager says he was found unresponsive in a friend's bathroom.



www.bbc.com


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## Viper_SA

ARYANTO said:


>




Goosebumps bro! Love the little bit of symphonic metal sound mixed in with the mellow almost Johnny Cash bits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## ARYANTO

no comment !!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Supernova said:


>



giving me Nirvana unplugged vibes brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Love this cover version

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Supernova

LMAO!!


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

Something quiet and deep...


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova

For the old school Korn fans this is close..love it!!


----------



## Viper_SA

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> @Rob Fisher




She wants me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> She wants me!



I'll put up with her easily for the rest of my life! She just has that "x-factor" to her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Silver

@Viper_SA , since you posting The Doors

here’s two for you



and

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

And on Metallica

this song still gives me goosebumps

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> And on Metallica
> 
> this song still gives me goosebumps




It is an excellent one hey.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Oh and on the topic of Metallica, I need to add this one

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

These chaps from Metallica are so talented

so many house parties I remember in my school days associated with these songs
such good times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Silver

Now you got me on a roll @Viper_SA 

have to add this one

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Changing it up a bit 

an old classic

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

@Silver, you've surprised me, to say the least. Never had you pegged as a metal/rock fan. Well, what we used to call metal anyway. Thanks for the cool additions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto




----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> @Silver, you've surprised me, to say the least. Never had you pegged as a metal/rock fan. Well, what we used to call metal anyway. Thanks for the cool additions.



some great music in those days
several of those songs bring back such strong and good memories

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Supernova




----------



## acorn

Discovered Indila today....think I'm in love... .sucker for French Songs.....



Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi

@Silver 

Something "new" from Freddy Mercury.


----------



## Stranger

Seeing as it is the weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

Bass up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Bass up!




nice car


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I normally don't post Afrikaans stuff, mostly because I prefer music to mean something. I know Robbie does some pretty "kommin" stuff, but this one is one of those that makes me take him seriously as an artist.

Just one of those nights I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

Just so nobody thinks I've lost my mind....


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

a great song from the past....



Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

My most favourite album...ever





Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Silver, we missed this classic the other night

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA

Another Afrikaans artist, but probably the best rendition of this song I have ever heard


----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Viper_SA




----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> @Silver, we missed this classic the other night




man, how could we have forgotten that !
what a winner

reminds me of the old Doors club in JHB. I went there a few times and was great

saw this really sad website showing what that part of town looks like now





A Drive Down Marshall Street: A Drive Down Marshall Street I







dojmarshallstreet.blogspot.com


----------



## Viper_SA

Silver said:


> man, how could we have forgotten that !
> what a winner
> 
> reminds me of the old Doors club in JHB. I went there a few times and was great
> 
> saw this really sad website showing what that part of town looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Drive Down Marshall Street: A Drive Down Marshall Street I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dojmarshallstreet.blogspot.com



Yoh, that looks bad. I only frequented the one in Edenvale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> Yoh, that looks bad. I only frequented the one in Edenvale.



That was my second home at one stage. We might have bumped into eachother. But to be honest, I wouldn't be able to remember.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn

My new favourite DH song ((actualy there is 3)



Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

oh...and second favourite....


Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

oh ok...nr3 



Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> That was my second home at one stage. We might have bumped into eachother. But to be honest, I wouldn't be able to remember.



old joller @Adephi 
hehe


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Adephi

Such a brilliant cover. If only there was a better recording of this perfomance.


----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi

Still a powerfull song after all these years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

And another from Corey Taylor


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Adephi




----------



## Adephi

What a legend performer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> What a legend performer!




indeed!


----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Adephi

Supernova said:


>




Been following the O'Keefe Foundation for over 10 years now. It's amazing what they get kids to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Brilliant version. Almost completely acoustic. But that solo just takes you to places.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

And speaking of brilliant versions, released earlier today. This brings back memories.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Adephi said:


> And speaking of brilliant versions, released earlier today. This brings back memories.





I'll be honest. I saw the artist names and decide feck no! Not gonna do that to myself.


----------



## Adephi

Viper_SA said:


> I'll be honest. I saw the artist names and decide feck no! Not gonna do that to myself.


You got to give at least one change. Starts a bit wierd with the piano. But it builds up and you can feel the passion of everybody.


----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

My wake up song today


----------



## baksteen8168



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## ARYANTO

Supernova said:


>



love it !


----------



## Adephi

If you want some Christmas spirit without the overplayed mall music.


----------



## Supernova



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------



## Supernova




----------

